# What Are You Waiting For?



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Not sure if here is a forum yet for what vape mail you are expecting. Tell us what you have coming your way

*Fasttech*

Kraken Genesis Clone
Pulse-G Clone
V5 dripper
Sentinel M16
Drip tips x6 various
Ego SLB V2 (x2 for the siblings)
Kanger Protank II
Nichrome
Silica
Liqua 10ml x4
Nitecore i2
*Mt. Baker Vapor*

Hawk Sauce conc.
Moo juice conc.
555 conc.
Cinnamon bun conc.
Efest 18650 x2
Efest 18350 x2
*LT Ecigs*

Blueberry conc.
Bahrain Golden Apple conc.
Raspberry conc.
cola conc.
Chocomint conc.
Kanthal Ribbon
14, 16, 18 gauge needles
2mm SS rope (7x19)
*Ebay*

28 awg Kanthal 100ft
SS mesh #500
Panasonic ncr18650B x2
*Vapour Mountain*

Mini DIY kit (orange, menthol, Litchi) - As top up- very happy with Oupa's products thusfar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Impressive indeed!!

So far I am waiting for nothing 

That will be changing... hopefully soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Went on a little xmas shopping spree lol. Dad's not too impressed says I take after mom when it comes to exhausting his credit card. What's the plans? anything new you keen on giving a shot silver?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Credit cards are wonderful things. Enjoy the Xmas gear. Hope you get it in time!

On my side, I am deciding on my first Mech Mod and rebuildable atomiser.

Either it will be something locally available or I will just cave and go straight to apparent REONAUT heaven 

Otherwise I am busy on the juice front sampling and working through my previous orders. Takes me a while since I limit myself to one new juice per day or two. So far, the above juices in my post are my favourite trio.

EDIT - humble apologies to the REO world, it should be REONAUT, not REONAUGHT. As Matthee correctly pointed out below  Have corrected it above in this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Not really expecting it to come on time lol, since those were all ordered pretty recently. Tell me about these Reo mods I see here's quite a bit of hype about them. What features stand out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

I think Matthee is better equipped to answer that, since I don't have one yet. He is the REO master around here. Gizmo also got his first REO a few days ago.

From discussions I've had and what I've read, this is what appeals to me about the REO GRAND:
- it sounds like it has high performance (i.e. much better than my equipment) since its a mechanical mod and you can build your coil to your own preference
- it is a dripping device, but also has a juice bottle, so all the benefits of dripping (many say dripping gives the best flavour) without the inconvenience of having to drip every few puffs. 
- the juice bottle is a large 6ml. This is much more than my current gear. More than double my Protank2. That adds huge convenience since it would last me quite a while

Just so you know, I am no expert at this. I don't have a REO or any other dripper, neither have I built a coil yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Sounds great. I just took a peep on the Reo Mods site now. Lovely looking things, I must say. And they're "built for war" from what I read. Looks like something that you can whip a muggers butt with and then simply vape on after. Let me know what your experiences are with it once you get hold of one Seems like something that i'll definitely look into when i'm by the means. I mean, this seems like something that could last a lifetime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

I believe so 

PS: just to illustrate why I'm a bit peeved with my current tanks:

My Sunday afternoon vape bliss session started about 2 or 3 hours ago. My PT Mini is now empty (was about 3/4 full when I started), my Twisp is empty (was nearly full) and my PT Maxi is nearly done (ok, it was only about half full). 


Don't get me wrong, I love my current setup and it gives me great pleasure for now. Just I think I need bigger tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

That is some Xmas vape shopping list, mybru. Well done Vape Tech Junkie and my sympathy to that credit card. The exams must have gone well to deserve that. Yeah, a Reo is milled from a solid block of aluminum. Some of them has been in the most horrible of collisions and lived to vape on after a hot bath. Silver has given an excellent summary, but if you do not have a Reo you are a Reonaught, if you do have a Reo you are a Reonaut! So on this forum @umzungu, @Gizmo and @Matthee are Reonauts or Reonuts, the rest are Reonaughts! Check out this thread on this forum for some info on Reos - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/. Sharief almost got a Reo, but then the bling of an Atizmoo Roller and Kayfun overcame him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/12/13)

Courtesy of CVS - SVD, Smok RSST and some Lekka Vapors juice







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Matthee said:


> That is some Xmas vape shopping list, mybru. Well done Vape Tech Junkie and my sympathy to that credit card. The exams must have gone well to deserve that. Yeah, a Reo is milled from a solid block of aluminum. Some of them has been in the most horrible of collisions and lived to vape on after a hot bath. Silver has given an excellent summary, but if you do not have a Reo you are a Reonaught, if you do have a Reo you are a Reonaut! So on this forum @umzungu, @Gizmo and @Matthee are Reonauts or Reonuts, the rest are Reonaughts! Check out this thread on this forum for some info on Reos - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/. Sharief almost got a Reo, but then the bling of an Atizmoo Roller and Kayfun overcame him.


 Hahahahaha!!! Actually not, I have a rewrite on one of my subjects Matthee. Holiday's basically gone now because I need to use the time to study ( you know, so that I don't make the mistake of amputating your foot if you come to me with a flu). These Reo mods really sound like THE STUFF!!! And this Atmizoo? was it just the bling that got CVS to settle for it or are there certain performance advantages? Hope this doesn't stir up a fight over here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Courtesy of CVS - SVD, Smok RSST and some Lekka Vapors juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVELY SPACE COWBOY!!! Did You receive it already?


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/12/13)

Alawhie said:


> LOVELY SPACE COWBOY!!! Did You receive it already?



Thanks dude. Not yet, should be getting it Monday or Tuesday. The suspense has killed me already haha! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Courtesy of CVS - SVD, Smok RSST and some Lekka Vapors juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats SC, great gear. You are set for some serious fiddling and vaping. Enjoy.


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks dude. Not yet, should be getting it Monday or Tuesday. The suspense has killed me already haha!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 Great choice you made! You honestly can't go wrong with the SVD  Have been using one for a while now. Even with these Mech mods and all laying around, this still remains my "all day- every day" device. Any of Innokin's products for that matter. I've never really had issues with any of them


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Alawhie said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Actually not, I have a rewrite on one of my subjects Matthee. Holiday's basically gone now because I need to use the time to study ( you know, so that I don't make the mistake of amputating your foot if you come to me with a flu). These Reo mods really sound like THE STUFF!!! And this Atmizoo? was it just the bling that got CVS to settle for it or are there certain performance advantages? Hope this doesn't stir up a fight over here lol


No, make no mistake that Roller and Kayfun is an awesome combination and high quality gear. But it cannot beat the Reo Grand and Reomizer2. @umzungu very recently sold just that combination in our classies (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/atmizoo-kayfun-and-some-other-stuff.433/) to fund his second Reo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Congrats SC, great gear. You are set for some serious fiddling and vaping. Enjoy.



Thanks @Matthee. Haha I'm excited like a little kid! For both the fiddling and the vaping 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Space_Cowboy said:


> Thanks @Matthee. Haha I'm excited like a little kid! For both the fiddling and the vaping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


So true, for me the fiddling is an integral part of what has kept me away from the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Matthee said:


> That is some Xmas vape shopping list, mybru. Well done Vape Tech Junkie and my sympathy to that credit card. The exams must have gone well to deserve that. Yeah, a Reo is milled from a solid block of aluminum. Some of them has been in the most horrible of collisions and lived to vape on after a hot bath. Silver has given an excellent summary, but if you do not have a Reo you are a Reonaught, if you do have a Reo you are a Reonaut! So on this forum @umzungu, @Gizmo and @Matthee are Reonauts or Reonuts, the rest are Reonaughts! Check out this thread on this forum for some info on Reos - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/. Sharief almost got a Reo, but then the bling of an Atizmoo Roller and Kayfun overcame him.


 

Humble apologies Matthee, this *REONAUGHT* clearly got it wrong  I have edited and corrected my post above.


----------



## Andre (15/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Humble apologies Matthee, this *REONAUGHT* clearly got it wrong  I have edited and corrected my post above.


Lol, no worries, your are not the first nor will you be the last and I'm certainly not offended at all. My wishes for you is to move from Reonaught to Reonaut or at least Reonut, like me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy (15/12/13)

I'm slowly but surely gonna end up with a reo or some other high end mod the way I'm going.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tornalca (15/1/14)

IGO-W3 and Nemesis MOD from fasttech, 2 x EFEST IMR 18350

SvoeMesto Kayfun v3.1 ES Styled Rebuildable Atomizer - At Customs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> IGO-W3 and Nemesis MOD from fasttech, 2 x EFEST IMR 18350
> 
> SvoeMesto Kayfun v3.1 ES Styled Rebuildable Atomizer - At Customs


Some serious coil building on the horizon. Please, picture of your vape mail when your loot arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/1/14)

im waiting for Caravela Style Mechanical Mod Full Kit ( brushed Brass) 
and a vw kick from fasttech . i expect it here end mid feb
and more magnets for mod button pimping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

Waiting on some silly box mod people are raving about

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

and when u bored of it im buying it from you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Waiting on some silly box mod people are raving about


 Congrats.


Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> and when u bored of it im buying it from you


 Fat chance of that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)

think ill bite the bullet and get me one in august treat myself for being off the calendar lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

im talking about the 100watt box mod

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (17/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im talking about the 100watt box mod
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



6X9 speakers for you car?


----------



## RIEFY (17/1/14)

im joking lol its the famous reo. in a shexy colour combo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

Alawhie said:


> Not sure if here is a forum yet for what vape mail you are expecting. Tell us what you have coming your way
> 
> *Fasttech*
> 
> ...





I am fresh to the scene of ecigs, but i decided to dive right in...

Fasttech:
Brass Nemesis
v5 rda with 4 inlet holes
2x Sony 30A 650s
Magnets for the fire button
Pulse-G rba
A drip tip

Juice samples from Alchemy E-lixirs (a local shop)

Some gifts from another forum:
Assorted juices from Ohio
Poldiac clone
Protank 3


All in 7 different packages. So far my first mail has been my 26ga kanthal a1.

Safe to say i feel like a kid waiting for christmas. Though i still need a good charger. I can drop by the market for some cotton to wick with. What sucks is I'll receive the poldiac before I have any good batteries...




Lee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

there is a rocket in my immediate future , and then april i hope to have "the Beast"


this is the beast i will be waiting for ... 

http://jcmsvapes.com/DZ-D30L

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (20/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> Though i still need a good charger.


i can only recommend the Nitecore V4 charger. I got mine from Henri (TorchSA), via bidorbuy its cheaper, 340 bucks, incl delivery. The best is his efforts....my parcel was stuck with SAPO during their strike, I had to go overseas and he went out of his way to get me the replacement charger. He is now hoping to get the one stuck in the mail returned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

Tom said:


> i can only recommend the Nitecore V4 charger. I got mine from Henri (TorchSA), via bidorbuy its cheaper, 340 bucks, incl delivery. The best is his efforts....my parcel was stuck with SAPO during their strike, I had to go overseas and he went out of his way to get me the replacement charger. He is now hoping to get the one stuck in the mail returned.


340 zar? Would being in Los Angeles change any of that?



Lee


----------



## Tom (20/2/14)

probably...postage  are u in LA?


----------



## Lee_T (20/2/14)

I think it's about 3000zar to post 2 kilos in a standard box.

And yes, LA is my location.

Lee


----------



## Tornalca (20/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> 340 zar? Would being in Los Angeles change any of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Its $20 from FastTech. I have one works like a charm! 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10001638/1119502-nitecore-i4-v2-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-smart-battery

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

ordered some HHV 3X30ml bottles @ 12mg nic now its the wait 

hope it gets through customs easily as this is the first time im ordering juice from overseas


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> ordered some HHV 3X30ml bottles @ 12mg nic now its the wait
> 
> hope it gets through customs easily as this is the first time im ordering juice from overseas


Never had a problem with their aroma oils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Never had a problem with their aroma oils.



and if the hub asks you for the invoice? does the invoice they emailed me showes nic levels ?


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> and if the hub asks you for the invoice? does the invoice they emailed me showes nic levels ?


Don't know, they have never asked me. Let us know your solution/outcome if they do ask you.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (3/3/14)

will do


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/3/14)

Batteries am I waiting for...... freakin batteries so I can fire up Blue Marley


----------



## vaalboy (3/3/14)

I'm waiting for reoville. Hopefully this time tomorrow night I'll be having a first date with the mini. Whoooop whooop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm waiting for reoville. Hopefully this time tomorrow night I'll be having a first date with the mini. Whoooop whooop


Something to be excited for, no doubt. The waiting is hard, even if just for a short time, hang in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm waiting for reoville. Hopefully this time tomorrow night I'll be having a first date with the mini. Whoooop whooop



Any wait is terrible hey @vaalboy, for reoville even worse  but me thinks its gonna worth the wait, and you first date will probably be the best vaping one, so far  excited for you!

Remember to show her off some as well, né

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (3/3/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> and if the hub asks you for the invoice? does the invoice they emailed me showes nic levels ?


i ordered once only, from the UK. when they asked me to show the invoice they were only interested in the amount, so that they can nicely calculate your debt with them


----------



## Lee_T (5/3/14)

Been waiting since 10Feb
Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/3/14)

Cannot wait...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/14)

Stocking up there @CraftyZA

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Lovely @CraftyZA

Just curious, you have ordered 18mg and 30/70 PG/VG
What is the reason for that?
I assume you are on higher power - so isnt 18mg too much? Or do you dilute?
Aah, as i was typing that I realised, you probably dilute with PG, hence the 30% PG?


----------



## CraftyZA (5/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Stocking up there @CraftyZA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yip!!!
Idea is to add pg down to 12mg. Gonna extend it as far as i can.
I've added 25% pg with 12mg nic to my gambit and taste is still awesome! So can extend this a bit further. 
Got 6 bottles of yaeliq in the basket for next pay day.


----------



## CraftyZA (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely @CraftyZA
> 
> Just curious, you have ordered 18mg and 30/70 PG/VG
> What is the reason for that?
> ...



Haha yes. I vape at between 4 and 8 ohm in any setup so 12 is as high as i go. Spot on. Low pg high vg. Heather adds more flavour when you buy high vg. So adding pg will not influence flavour. You might need some steeping though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Yip!!!
> Idea is to add pg down to 12mg. Gonna extend it as far as i can.
> I've added 25% pg with 12mg nic to my gambit and taste is still awesome! So can extend this a bit further.
> Got 6 bottles of yaeliq in the basket for next pay day.



Very clever that as PG carries flavour well. I will give that trick a whirl sometime thanks @CraftyZA


----------



## CraftyZA (5/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Very clever that as PG carries flavour well. I will give that trick a whirl sometime thanks @CraftyZA


@Matthee is the mastermind on this idea. The juices he sent me a while back tasted perfect, even after being diluted 50%


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Haha yes. I vape at between 4 and 8 ohm in any setup so 12 is as high as i go. Spot on. Low pg high vg. Heather adds more flavour when you buy high vg. So adding pg will not influence flavour. You might need some steeping though.



Thanks for that @CraftyZA, I didn't know about them adding more flavour when you buy high VG.


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

im waiting on a Nemesis and some magents from slowtech

scheduled ship date is 14/03/2014. so ill probably only get it end of April- im not in a rush to get it anyways.

gives me more time to source batteries and other goodies, or atleast this is what i tell myself to make me feel better about the wait LOL

on a separate order is my ohms meter and a usb car charger (for my phone/ ipad etc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (6/3/14)

Riaz said:


> im waiting on a Nemesis and some magents from slowtech
> 
> scheduled ship date is 14/03/2014. so ill probably only get it end of April- im not in a rush to get it anyways.
> 
> ...


Same, my predicted ship date was 20/2 but it went out 28/2、 waiting game...



Lee


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/14)

I'm waiting for a whole heap of Vapour Mountain Juices, a Cool Fire II, some crap from FastTech and for Vape King stock to arrive!


----------



## TylerD (6/3/14)

3 Packages from Slowtech. first one was shipped 26/02 and still not in SA. Oi!


----------



## thekeeperza (6/3/14)

My package from FT was shipped 24/02. Status changed to "Dispatched to overseas" on 03/03 so hopefully not much longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My package from FT was shipped 24/02. Status changed to "Dispatched to overseas" on 03/03 so hopefully not much longer.



be prepared to wait atleast another 3 weeks for it to get to SA


----------



## thekeeperza (6/3/14)

Riaz said:


> be prepared to wait atleast another 3 weeks for it to get to SA


I was expecting 4 weeks but will be happy with 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My package from FT was shipped 24/02. Status changed to "Dispatched to overseas" on 03/03 so hopefully not much longer.


Mine changed to "despatched to overseas" on 26/02. So only 2weeks to go. Whoofreakenwhoo!


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

ordered ages ago from slowtech, the first should be at the post office now, the next 3 who knows and the 5th just landed in jhb. i might add the 5th one was ordered like 3 weeks after the others. i like ordering stuff singly


----------



## Derick (6/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Never had a problem with their aroma oils.


"Essential extracts" is my favourite, because technically it is true


----------



## Lee_T (6/3/14)

Just now



Lee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Waiting for my ohm meter and some juicies from Vapemob and then a dual charger from Nitecore to power my 18490's while in the car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (6/3/14)

... at least paint won't give you a broken tracking number and make false promises as you watch it dry.



Lee


----------



## CraftyZA (6/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @CraftyZA, I didn't know about them adding more flavour when you buy high VG.


Cool, Check the 1st paragraph:
http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/store3/index.php?main_page=page_2
Pretty neat


----------



## thekeeperza (6/3/14)

My FT package hit customs this morning...tracked using http://www.17track.net/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (6/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My FT package hit customs this morning...tracked using http://www.17track.net/


Lucky fish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (6/3/14)

hmm lets see , I'm waiting for some cash so i can get me some new gear lol !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

@Silver and I are waiting for some Heathers juices! Can't wait! The waiting now starts.


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

TylerD said:


> @Silver and I are waiting for some Heathers juices! Can't wait! The waiting now starts.


No, no...@Silver has gone non-local! You must have coerced him!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> No, no...@Silver has gone non-local! You must have coerced him!


I'm sure he would have gotten it local if it was available local. Not too many tobacco juices in SA as you know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I'm sure he would have gotten it local if it was available local. Not too many tobacco juices in SA as you know.


For sure, just pulling his leg. Which ones did you go for?


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Mine Silver Split between us

1 x E-Liquid 3ml Sample 4 Pack (12mg 70/30)
Flavor #1 Caramel Apple Tobacco
Flavor #2 Heavenly Tobacco
Flavor #3 Sludge
Flavor #4 Shadow

1 x Dark Horse (Purity)
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 30ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Dragon's Fire (Purity)
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 30ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Gaia (Purity)
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 30ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Georgia Peach Tobacco
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 30ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Huntsman (Purity)
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 30ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Dew 
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 15ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Adam's Apple (Purity) 
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 15ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x Mocha Java Smooth
Nicotine Level 15mg
Bottle Size 15ml
PG/VG Ratio 50/50

1 x E-Liquid 3ml Sample 4 Pack (12mg 70/30)
Flavor #1 Temptation
Flavor #2 Legend
Flavor #3 Maple Eh?
Flavor #4 Pirates Booty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

I wanted to try as many as possible tobaccos.


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

what you gona say when they ask you what you vaping and you vaping maple eh?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> My FT package hit customs this morning...tracked using http://www.17track.net/



oooh thanks that's an awesome find

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (7/3/14)

denizenx said:


> oooh thanks that's an awesome find


Was not my find just gleaned the info from @Lee_T's post here. But definitely an awesome site for tracking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Was not my find just gleaned the info from @Lee_T's post here. But definitely an awesome site for tracking.



i generally use this one http://www.quantiumsolutions.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine Silver Split between us
> 
> 1 x E-Liquid 3ml Sample 4 Pack (12mg 70/30)
> Flavor #1 Caramel Apple Tobacco
> ...


That is one awesome order. You guys are going to have such fun!


----------



## Zodiac (7/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Cannot wait...


You did not take Heavenly Tobacco


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Ja eh? Next time I will do the other flavors. Actually don't know why not.


----------



## CraftyZA (7/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> You did not take Heavenly Tobacco


nope... It was nice, but tried to keep costs down. I removed heavenly and dark horse from my original order, then added 2 small samples of Parrothead, and orange & Clove.
I'm really hoping they focus on the bitter side of orange. Been searching for that for a while.
My package has shipped a couple of days ago. Just wish that ship had a turbo or supercharger on. Maybe some nitrous as well. 
Although, just noticed, it was not loaded on a ship yet. USPS collected the package, and now it is stored somewhere in a warehouse.

@TylerD That looks like a healthy order  
Are you gonna vape them straight up, or dilute and stretch the juices a little?


----------



## RIEFY (7/3/14)

I dont believe in stretching any juice adding as little as 5% of pg changes the flavour drastically. I have tried this with many types of juices as well as heathers and they dont taste the same at all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

granted they don't taste quite as nice as the original but it does help to stretch out the juice until you can get more


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Cool, Check the 1st paragraph:
> http://www.heathersheavenlyvapes.com/store3/index.php?main_page=page_2
> Pretty neat




Thanks - great to know


----------



## SunRam (7/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> I am fresh to the scene of ecigs, but i decided to dive right in...
> 
> Fasttech:
> Brass Nemesis
> ...


Which shipping option did you choose for fasttech? As far as I know, they do not ship batteries to South ARRIVE anymore. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/3/14)

Been off the forum most of the day owing to work - gosh I had withdrawal symptoms!
Never mind about craving a real cig - when the forum bug bites, I must say I feel lost without constant commentary and chirps from the vaping crew!

As for the Heathers order, @Matthee, your point is taken about "Oh no, what is Silver doing ordering from offshore".
But let me point out the following so that my "local support record" still stands:
1) I didn't order it. @TylerD did . I also didn't pay anyone overseas for it. I will pay @TylerD in Rands and he will give me some juice at a location in JHB. So technically, I haven't ordered from an overseas supplier! 
2) The flavours I ordered are not easy to find here and we are both (@TylerD and I) trying to sample many tobaccos. The additional non-tobacco orders for me were carefully selected because I am curious. The coffee one is for my ongoing coffee hunt.
3) If these flavours were available locally, I would have ordered them from here in a heartbeat. Even if it was quite a bit more expensive.

On the issue of why some tobaccos were not ordered, I have tasted some of the Heathers flavours thanks to @Matthee. I wanted to try the ones I haven't tasted. 

On the issue of stretching by diluting, no need for that now. These are just really samples to do a good thorough test. If I find one or two gems then maybe at a later stage I may experiment with diluting and stretching. 

I don't have high expectations. If they are nice, then great. If not, then no problem.


----------



## Lee_T (7/3/14)

SunRam said:


> Which shipping option did you choose for fasttech? As far as I know, they do not ship batteries to South ARRIVE anymore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Malay POS, but I'm shipping to California (^-^)



Lee


----------



## SunRam (7/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Malay POS, but I'm shipping to California (^-^)
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


Ooh, my bad 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (7/3/14)

SunRam said:


> Ooh, my bad
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No worries, I could've specified seeing that this is a za forum.



Lee


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

SlowTech:
Nemesis (stainless steel)
Switch magnets for Nemesis (10 pack)
Kayfun Lite (4.5mL)
* Kick my ass that I did not ordered a knockoff good RDA

Heather Heavenly Vapes:
Huntsman Purity (18mg / 30ml)
Dark Horse (18mg / 30ml)
* hope this will satisfy my ultimate vape with a good cognac! as recommended by @Matthee (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/juice-pairing.1033/)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (7/3/14)

My Brass Caravella from Fasttech, just changed to 'dispatched to overseas country'. So from experience, should be in SA in 3 weeks, and another week in customs. Wow, typing it out, I'm realising how long that still is. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Silver said:


> Been off the forum most of the day owing to work - gosh I had withdrawal symptoms!
> Never mind about craving a real cig - when the forum bug bites, I must say I feel lost without constant commentary and chirps from the vaping crew!
> 
> As for the Heathers order, @Matthee, your point is taken about "Oh no, what is Silver doing ordering from offshore".
> ...


Thou doth protest too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> No worries, I could've specified seeing that this is a za forum.
> Lee


You could fill in your location under your "personal preferences"? Hover over your name at the top right. Once done your location will appear below your avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> You could fill in your location under your "personal preferences"? Hover over your name at the top right. Once done your location will appear below your avatar.


I'll have to wait til i get on a desktop computer. Thank you though!



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (7/3/14)

@Lee_T you probably have a brick & mortar store on every 2nd corner over there, and got to have access to some pretty sweet merchandise.... and then you order from Fasstech!! 

Just kidding though buddy, I have read that California is getting quite hectic regarding matters of the vape?


----------



## Lee_T (7/3/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> @Lee_T you probably have a brick & mortar store on every 2nd corner over there, and got to have access to some pretty sweet merchandise.... and then you order from Fasstech!!
> 
> Just kidding though buddy, I have read that California is getting quite hectic regarding matters of the vape?


 Just yesterday, Los Angeles legally decided ecigs are banned in the same place as cigs eg parks, the beach, clubs, bars... We're fighting!



Lee


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (7/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Just yesterday, Los Angeles legally decided ecigs are banned in the same place as cigs eg parks, the beach, clubs, bars... We're fighting!
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



That sucks BIG TIME!! I for one am glad it is being fought at least, and not being taken lying down.

Listen, here is 200+ members on this forum, who all have brothers, cousins and friends too, that will gladly come and help fight there! We like a good brawl over here. We might have to take the boat though, because airfare is kind of expensive.... But we will come.

And then after we helped you win in Cali, we will all go down to Texas, and teach them how to barbeque (braai)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

Order Number: A022107957 Order Placed: 2/21/2014
2014/03/07 10:16 *In transit DURMAIL (HUB) *

fasttech isn't always slow thank goodness


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Feel for you guys over there @Lee_T. In the army days in South Africa (late 70's early 80's) we came across many of theses signs in Angolan towns/villages and it sticks to me to this day: "_*THE STRUGGLE GOES ON*_" I think they knew ahead of time what we didn't?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (7/3/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> That sucks BIG TIME!! I for one am glad it is being fought at least, *and not being taken lying down.*


Like we do with etolls?




Kidding... I'm not paying that #*(&(*$ for now. I will pay once they hand me over, and since I've never signed any agreement, They cannot hand me over. The credit act does not provide for it 

As for fighting the good fight, it is only a matter of time till it hits our shores.
Nicotine has already been classified as S2, which means only a pharmacist can sell it to you.


----------



## ET (9/3/14)

so today i phone the post office and ask them to check the po box for any slips. none. but my vamo was supposed to be there  so of course at 7pm i get an email from trackmyparcel saying its at the post office. yipee, now i have to wait till monday


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Hand Grenade (Cool Fire II) from the USA.
Juice and Concentrates from VM.
SID and other stuff from Vape King!
Odds and ends from eCiggies that was out of stock on Vape King.
Acrylic and Metal stands, Silicone stands, Lanyards, Car Charger from FastTech.


----------



## CraftyZA (9/3/14)

Strange. My heather juices have not moved


----------



## fred1sa (9/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Strange. My heather juices have not moved


Mine also never moved. Checked it after I received and was at the same stage as yours.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

*REGISTERED ARTICLE / SMS MAIL/ SMARTPAC STATUS*
*Item No.Posting DateStatus DateStatus Description*
RQ240626005SG03-03-201408-03-2014Attempted Delivery (Country code: ZA)

Attempted delivery? I wonder if they attempted to deliver it to the PO... better check in the AM.

Delivery from Fastetch!


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Your package is at Gillits Post Office for you to take delivery. Here is your local tracing # RI276621314ZA.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Your package is at Gillits Post Office for you to take delivery. Here is your local tracing # RI276621314ZA.



Awesome! Thanks yet again Commander Vape! Decoding Vape code for the masses! 

I had better shower and head for the PO... today is going to be a good day! First Vape Mail just arrived!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

And one good deed deserves another.. here is your avatar in case you lost it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Your package is at Gillits Post Office for you to take delivery. Here is your local tracing # RI276621314ZA.


How do I get a local tracking number again? On the SAPO site?


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> How do I get a local tracking number again? On the SAPO site?


Yip, just insert your international number on this page: http://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtrace.html. If your parcel has been received and processed the local number will also show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> How do I get a local tracking number again? On the SAPO site?


Okidoki, came right with it. Thanks.


----------



## CraftyZA (10/3/14)

Ok, so it's on the water!!!
Strange that it never left the gorgia sorting facility, yet magically appeared in miami 
T-20 days, encounting


----------



## Lee_T (10/3/14)

Lee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lee_T (20/3/14)

Lee


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

Personally I am waiting for this day to end so that the weekend can start and I can go down the rabbit hole for a big nic buzz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Lee


That's a bummer! Where you out? Can you go and collect at the post office?


----------



## crack2483 (20/3/14)

Delivery. I'm waiting for delivery lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (20/3/14)

Payday!! So I can finally start my vaping journey, but it's still soo far away 

That will teach me not to pick new hobbies in the middle of the month

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lee_T (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That's a bummer! Where you out? Can you go and collect at the post office?


I went out of town and got back last night after the post office closed so I had to wait an extra day.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

HHV juice
Legends juice
Ribbon Kanthal 0.9x0.1 and 0.4x0.1
Slowtech Trident and Igo-w.


----------



## thekeeperza (21/3/14)

TylerD said:


> HHV juice
> Legends juice
> Ribbon Kanthal 0.9x0.1 and 0.4x0.1
> Slowtech Trident and Igo-w.


Where did you get the ribbon kanthal from?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Where did you get the ribbon kanthal from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Amazon. My wife's friend is coming for a visit in SA and she is bringing it for me.
Couldn't ask for too much......damn. Would have loved some Suicide bunny juice!


----------



## thekeeperza (21/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Amazon. My wife's friend is coming for a visit in SA and she is bringing it for me.
> Couldn't ask for too much......damn. Would have loved some Suicide bunny juice!


Thanks bud. Will have to check amazon UK to see if they have and get my sister to bring some over.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

I'm waiting for my Lighted Magnifying glass thingy, ceramic tweezers, mPT3's... and for Vape King to get stock of Pro Starter kits so I can convert some more stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Thanks bud. Will have to check amazon UK to see if they have and get my sister to bring some over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I got the 0.9 and 0.4 to see which one will work better. 0.9 = 27g and 0.4 = 32g. But because it is flat, it will cover a lot of area and the 0.9 might be a bit too big, but awesome for sub vaping. 
Will report back when I have made some coils with it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Just ordered 10 x Mini dripping atties at R31 each.
Gonna be a long wait from the UK I guess...


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

If they send with Royal Mail it doesn't take that long, you can track here http://www.royalmail.com/


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Just ordered 10 x Mini dripping atties at R31 each.



@CraftyZA this sounds like something I have been after? What exactly are you going to be using the Mini Dripping Atties for? If it's for juice tasting please can you give me a link to get some as well.


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Waiting for my Nemesis clone and Kayfun lite plus clone  so excited for my new vape setup  Goodbye Ego C Twist and Iclear 30b!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Frenzy said:


> Waiting for my Nemesis clone and Kayfun lite plus clone  so excited for my new vape setup  Goodbye Ego C Twist and Iclear 30b!


Ah, great, women build the best coils!


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, great, women build the best coils!


 I haven't built a coil yet. Smokyg builds the coils at this stage. Maybe once I have it i will build coils. Will have to wait and see


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Frenzy said:


> I haven't built a coil yet. Smokyg builds the coils at this stage. Maybe once I have it i will build coils. Will have to wait and see


Go for it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CraftyZA this sounds like something I have been after? What exactly are you going to be using the Mini Dripping Atties for? If it's for juice tasting please can you give me a link to get some as well.


http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co.../mini-direct-drip-atomizer-dda-3-product.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

I'm awaiting a Fast Tech parcel and have just received a local tracking number. Delivery progress states:

*Incoming International
JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
*​So my parcel should be ready for collection in about two weeks right?


----------



## Andre (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm awaiting a Fast Tech parcel and have just received a local tracking number. Delivery progress states:
> 
> *Incoming International
> JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
> *​So my parcel should be ready for collection in about two weeks right?


Down here at Cape Mail, one can actually go and collect with your documentation when it hits them. Should not take 2 weeks if you wait for notification, but don't know the JHB process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm awaiting a Fast Tech parcel and have just received a local tracking number. Delivery progress states:
> 
> *Incoming International
> JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
> *​So my parcel should be ready for collection in about two weeks right?




1 week at most then off to the local PO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (27/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Just ordered 10 x Mini dripping atties at R31 each.
> Gonna be a long wait from the UK I guess...



Care to sell me one ? @CraftyZA


----------



## TylerD (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm awaiting a Fast Tech parcel and have just received a local tracking number. Delivery progress states:
> 
> *Incoming International
> JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
> *​So my parcel should be ready for collection in about two weeks right?


I agree with @shabbar 1 week and then it should be at the po. But, 1 week can get very long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Thanks guys! That's before the next vape meet! AWESOME!!!


----------



## CraftyZA (27/3/14)

I'm sure i can part with one or 2.

However, I have my tracking number: RU581937898GB yet royal mail knows of nothing...


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thanks guys! That's before the next vape meet! AWESOME!!!



im hoping my nemi is also delivered before then

i got news it just landed in SA today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Evil (28/3/14)

@BhavZ, wa jy, ek soek my goed 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

I'm waiting on some juice from Fuzion vapor, ordered ten days ago and has just left Florida. Im super keen for this one


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 2565​



My REO is moving... Started in Alfred Maine... then Scarborough Maine... now in the Big Apple which I'm hoping is the last stop on US soil! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (31/3/14)

Ooooh mine is also in the Big Apple. Well it was last seen there on Sat 29th.

Thinking about it, our Reos are technically twin brothers


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

devdev said:


> Ooooh mine is also in the Big Apple. Well it was last seen there on Sat 29th.
> 
> Thinking about it, our Reos are technically twin brothers



I feel another group hug or at least the two of us hugging seeing we have Twin Brothers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel another group hug or at least the two of us hugging seeing we have Twin Brothers!
> 
> View attachment 2678


Prepare a new group hug picture for posting in our Reoville when they arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Waitng for 4 drip tips and another Raivapes Launcher mod. Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Waitng for 4 drip tips and another Raivapes Launcher mod. Fasttech.



I have a whole heap of crap in my shopping basket on Slowtech... mainly drip tips and a Russian... just need to pull the trigger...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a whole heap of crap in my shopping basket on Slowtech... mainly drip tips and a Russian... just need to pull the trigger...


Awesome stuff!The drip tips are so cheap. And retailers sell them for R.90!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Awesome stuff!The drip tips are so cheap. And retailers sell them for R.90!



Exactly... Just not sure what I'm going to do with a drawer full of drip tips! Real need to have stuff!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (31/3/14)

@TylerD that is certain retailers lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @TylerD that is certain retailers lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I agree @Cape vaping supplies !


----------



## RIEFY (31/3/14)

@TylerD do u prefer plastic or ss driptips on your reo? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

@Cape vaping supplies I love these ones. Got 2. Already have another 2.


The Stainless ones need to be perfect for my mouth to enjoy them. Still trying them out.
The muffler stainless one isn't doing it for me.


----------



## RIEFY (31/3/14)

I prefer the plastic juice just taste better. I have one of those problem is it is purple but I love them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/14)

I also bought some of these things called drip tip insulators! I'm sure I need to insulate!


----------



## crack2483 (31/3/14)

Just ordered some spare coils and juice. Hoping oupa sends a confirmation email soon. See they weren't doing any business Friday. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/3/14)

Have tried many a drip tip from Fasttech (ceramic, stainless, glass, short, long, etc), but have found these to work the best for my Reos. Link below the picture. @TylerD please send link to the one you prefer.





??https://www.fasttech.com/p/1484101

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/3/14)

Cool stuff. Thanks @Matthee . 
I like these.
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007036/1571200
On the models tab you can choose individual colors.
You can also take the insulator off if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

I'm awaiting this baby.


​Along with two drip tips. All from Fasttech. Should be here very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

just placed order now for a nitecore charger, key ring screw driver and battery case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frenzy (1/4/14)

We got our nemesis and it is soo awesome! Now I'm patiently waiting for my Kayfun lite from Vape King that I will be getting at the meet this weekend! Can't wait! Finally my upgrade will be complete! Until next time...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

Waiting on two mini PT3s from eciggies, plus 3 packets of Nautilus coils and a replacement Nautilus glass from them.

From Vape King I am getting an Aqua and an IGO W, and a couple of juices this evening.

Oh, and there is a Reo and a Zamplebox on it's way down south from the US

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

so i just called the hub now, wanting to know if i can collect my nemi today and the guy tells me no, its already booked to be sent to your local post office.

so apparently it should arrive at the po tomorrow so i can collect it there.

problem is, i dont know if ill be able to sleep tonight knowing that from tomorrow, my whole vaping experience is about to change


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Riaz said:


> so i just called the hub now, wanting to know if i can collect my nemi today and the guy tells me no, its already booked to be sent to your local post office.
> 
> so apparently it should arrive at the po tomorrow so i can collect it there.
> 
> problem is, i dont know if ill be able to sleep tonight knowing that from tomorrow, my whole vaping experience is about to change



I strongly suggest that you try your utmost to get some rest tonight, cause tomorrow once you have your neme in your hands you are definitely not gonna sleep. The only way you are gonna sleep from tomorrow is if you hit the tank hard and do a silver.


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I strongly suggest that you try your utmost to get some rest tonight, cause tomorrow once you have your neme in your hands you are definitely not gonna sleep. The only way you are gonna sleep from tomorrow is if you hit the tank hard and do a silver.



i already cant sit still knowing what i know, how the hell am i going to sleep?

this is why i wanted to rather collect the dam thing at the hub


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i already cant sit still knowing what i know, how the hell am i going to sleep?
> 
> this is why i wanted to rather collect the dam thing at the hub


Try vaping yourself into a comma tonight, that might help.


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Try vaping yourself into a comma tonight, that might help.



LMIMC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

Some toys I'm waiting for are:
The SUPER SEXY Mixed Stingray Style Mechanical Mod

?? ?? ??


View attachment 3016


Replacement Tank Sections for Kayfun 3.1 / Kayfun Lite (7-Pack)



Kayfun Nano Body Kit



Variable Wattage Kick Module for Mechanical Mod / PV



NiteCore I4 Version 2 Li-ion Ni-MH Ni-Cd Smart Battery Charger



Stingray Style 510 Drip Tip



Spare Parts for Kayfun v3.1 Atomizer



Stainless Steel + POM 510 Drip Tips (2-Pack)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Oh my! that Mixed Stingray Style Mechanical Mod is almost as beautiful as Angelina Jolie! Where did you order that mod from if I my ask @Spiri?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Some toys I'm waiting for are:
> The SUPER SEXY Mixed Stingray Style Mechanical Mod
> View attachment 3005
> ?? ?? ??
> ...


Nice! That stingray looks wicked!
I waited for ever for Fasttech to restock those Kayfun clear sections and ended up cancelling that item.


----------



## thekeeperza (4/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Some toys I'm waiting for are:
> The SUPER SEXY Mixed Stingray Style Mechanical Mod
> View attachment 3005
> ?? ?? ??
> View attachment 3016


So much of want right there!. That is a stunning looking setup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Nice! That stingray looks wicked!
> I waited for ever for Fasttech to restock those Kayfun clear sections and ended up cancelling that item.



Remind me at the vape meet - I have an extra clear section for KF


----------



## TylerD (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Remind me at the vape meet - I have an extra clear section for KF


Cool stuff! Thanks @johan . We'll talk money at the meet then.


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Cool stuff! Thanks @johan . We'll talk money at the meet then.



No money please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

That Stingray is gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Oh my! that Mixed Stingray Style Mechanical Mod is almost as beautiful as Angelina Jolie! Where did you order that mod from if I my ask @Spiri?



@johan , I ordered it from FastTech, a birthday present to myself for next month. I believe it was inspired by the Nemesis, with a few improvements.
I also want to get the Red Copper Limited Edition Stingray (http://shmovapes.co.uk/coming-soon/71-copper-red-limited-edition-stingray-by-jd-tech.html) and get a nice patina goin on that one.

I fell in love with the Mixed Stingray ... Absolute "VAPE PORN"!


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Thanks @Spiri but geez 140 pounds is a wee bit steep for even a beautiful piece of copper, I do however prefer the looks of the Mixed Stingray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @Spiri but geez 140 pounds is a wee bit steep for even a beautiful piece of copper, I do however prefer the looks of the Mixed Stingray


At my company we get double salary on our birthday month, but im still playing with the idea of getting this one seeing as it is only available for UK/EU customers. Will have to get a friend in UK to buy it and sent it to me if I do decide that I "have" to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

I was bored when the forums were a bit quiet this afternoon and made the mistake of browsing at Fasttech!



I ordered a large selection of drip tips to play with.. and some other goodies to play with... nothing big just lots of crap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was bored when the forums were a bit quiet this afternoon and made the mistake of browsing at Fasttech!
> View attachment 3130
> 
> 
> I ordered a large selection of drip tips to play with.. and some other goodies to play with... nothing big just lots of crap!


Fasttech is a dangerous place for the bored!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Fasttech is a dangerous place for the bored!



Ain't that the truth! But they have lots of goodies you don't see anywhere else... and it's cheap... and yes I know a lot of it is crap but it's a fun vape mail when it arrives!


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ain't that the truth! But they have lots of goodies you don't see anywhere else... and it's cheap... and yes I know a lot of it is crap but it's a fun vape mail when it arrives!


I am a Fasttech addict too....thanks goodness for the wish list, which at least helps you to think some through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

I'm also waiting for my Authentic Russian 91% and they seem pretty dilatory... 6 days since the order and still no movement. 

I had better order something from Vape King because I know I'll get that in 24 hours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had better order something from Vape King because I know I'll get that in 24 hours!



Oh how boring... all I can buy are consumables because I bought everything else and what I haven't bought I really don't need!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh how boring... all I can buy are consumables because I bought everything else and what I haven't bought I really don't need!



I'm tempted to buy a Vision.Xgun but know I really should rather buy the Sigelei 20W that should arrive in store this week!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm tempted to buy a Vision.Xgun but know I really should rather buy the Sigelei 20W that should arrive in store this week!


You have enough electronic mods. Get a Reo Mini if you are bored, you can always get the sub ohm kits later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

waiting for nitecore i2 charger, battery holders and keyring screw driver

im also a fast tech addict and often buy alotta crap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Lol, we should start a Fasttech Addicts Support Group!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

just ordered some 35 gauge kanthal from ebay. can't wait to get to twistin those wires together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Also waiting for kanthal wire. Should arrive today. Going to be building coils before I even have a mod lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Also waiting for kanthal wire. Should arrive today. Going to be building coils before I even have a mod lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Good practice....way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

@vaalboy and I are waiting for a shipment of Heather's Heavenly Vapours! Just pulled the trigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

Placed an order for batteries, charger, ohm meter and usb charger socket. Lol buying everything except the mech mod until I can make up my mind.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Placed an order for batteries, charger, ohm meter and usb charger socket. Lol buying everything except the mech mod until I can make up my mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



if i can narrow it down for you, choose between the nemesis and chi you

my advice above is based on personal experience (with the nemesis) and the reviews on the chi you.

i might pick up a chi you myself


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> if i can narrow it down for you, choose between the nemesis and chi you
> 
> my advice above is based on personal experience (with the nemesis) and the reviews on the chi you.
> 
> i might pick up a chi you myself



Yes, leaning towards chi you or maybe magneto. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

My advice go for the magneto, the build quality is exceptional

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yes, leaning towards chi you or maybe magneto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Totally agree with @johan, if not the Reo, the Smok Magneto is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Totally agree with @johan, if not the Reo, the Smok Magneto is great!



my vcud budget has taken a little knock so I'm going to need to start off slow for now. Next month should see a steep rise in productivity on the purchase front.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> my vcud budget has taken a little knock so I'm going to need to start off slow for now. Next month should see a steep rise in productivity on the purchase front.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Wish I could be that prudent....but next month sounds like fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Lol. This can be one seriously expensive hobby

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (9/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Lol. This can be one seriously expensive hobby
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is true but it is worth every single penny spent!


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Specially when it's 20w mod  damn I'm loving this thing

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

So, I cancelled my order for the Raivapes Launcher V2 because of the RESTOCKING! crap with Fasttech.
I then went and bought this.
A Panzer! Whoohoo! Now I need to wait for it. 
Always wanted one, but not at $190.

??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

TylerD said:


> So, I cancelled my order for the Raivapes Launcher V2 because of the RESTOCKING! crap with Fasttech.
> I then went and bought this.
> A Panzer! Whoohoo! Now I need to wait for it.
> Always wanted one, but not at $190.
> ...


Will have to have a look at this mech - it looks rather solid too.


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Will have to have a look at this mech - it looks rather solid too.


Also a pinoy mod. The Philippine mods are solid! 
This is the original one that Rip reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (10/4/14)

Just another need to have

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (10/4/14)

I've looked long and hard at the Panzer clone many a time, the reviews have been good and found more than one person that claimed to have sold their original Panzer after getting the clone. Just stay away from the Black Hawk edition clone. Basically just this one sprayed black including the threads etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I've looked long and hard at the Panzer clone many a time, the reviews have been good and found more than one person that claimed to have sold their original Panzer after getting the clone. Just stay away from the Black Hawk edition clone. Basically just this one sprayed black including the threads etc.


Yeah, I must say that black clone looks shittay as well. Thanks for the info @Rex_Bael .


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Just another need to have


O, and it's already in for packaging. In like 3 hours time. Awesome!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

@TylerD, what!
I thought you didn't need any more gear after having the REOs?


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> @TylerD, what!
> I thought you didn't need any more gear after having the REOs?


I need a good mech mod for my drippers. It's to play with at night...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Silver said:


> @TylerD, what!
> I thought you didn't need any more gear after having the REOs?


Aaaaaand, I always wanted this mod. If it wasn't for the Reo's, I would have had this original one long ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/14)

Ok - I understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Now for the wait.


----------



## thekeeperza (11/4/14)

@TylerD this will be in my next FT order along with another RaiVapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Now for the wait.
> View attachment 3789


nice one @TylerD 

might i ask, what made you chose to buy this?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (11/4/14)

That was quick @TylerD! Good job Fasttech!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Riaz said:


> nice one @TylerD
> 
> might i ask, what made you chose to buy this?


I just love the MCV mods, but it's damn expensive. I love the Panzer since I lay eyes on it. Just so rugged and heavy! Love it! And the Raivape mods takes forever to restock!


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> That was quick @TylerD! Good job Fasttech!


Yeah, they had it in stock. It's when they need to wait for it to arrive that it takes forever.
I will now look at next day shipping and in stock items.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

Silver said:


> @TylerD, what!
> I thought you didn't need any more gear after having the REOs?


Entertainment and stocking up for PIF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (11/4/14)

I'm waiting for.......payday

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/4/14)

Quite a bit actually, but I want to post pics when I get it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)

Happy Days @vaalboy! Our HHV is finally on the move and is in Miami today! 

My Russian 91% from VapeDNA hasn't moved for over 2 weeks!!!! If it doesn't arrive on Tuesday I'm going to be forced to hurt someone real bad!

My FAstTech order is on the move!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (20/4/14)

Ok, sneak peak of one of the items 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (20/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Ok, sneak peak of one of the items
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the "repairable" - packaged in China.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Oh HAPPY DAYS! 

There is a parcel at the Post Office for me! And in the parcel is an original Russian 91%!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## TylerD (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh HAPPY DAYS!
> 
> There is a parcel at the Post Office for me! And in the parcel is an original Russian 91%!


Glad it got here eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh HAPPY DAYS!
> 
> There is a parcel at the Post Office for me! And in the parcel is an original Russian 91%!



You won't like it , I'll take it off your hands.  ????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (22/4/14)

Hahahaha get in the queue tornalca. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Hehehe... Off to the Post Office just now and then the fun can begin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Whoops I pulled the damn trigger again! Now the long wait from FastTech for some Russian Clones and other bits and pieces!!

Also waiting for a Cyclone bottom feeder for my REO... 

And my VM order should arrive bright and early in the AM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Oh yes and on Friday this beauty should arrive!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## crack2483 (23/4/14)

Lol @Rob Fisher. I too couldn't resist the temptation that is fasttech. Waiting for the following:
Stingray clone
Trident clone
Russian 91% clone
Switch magnets
Blue anodized tubes for Nemi
Other small bits and pieces. 

And and empty bank account.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lee_T (24/4/14)

My account is also empty..





Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops I pulled the damn trigger again! Now the long wait from FastTech for some Russian Clones and other bits and pieces!!
> 
> Also waiting for a Cyclone bottom feeder for my REO...
> 
> And my VM order should arrive bright and early in the AM!


may i ask why you ordered a russian clone?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Riaz said:


> may i ask why you ordered a russian clone?



Just to play with and see how different it is to the original. And because I'm a lunatic... if I don't like it I can just PIF it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just to play with and see how different it is to the original. And because I'm a lunatic... if I don't like it I can just PIF it!


If you like it a lot and would rather PIF the original, just remember you're my favourite vaping oom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> If you like it a lot and would rather PIF the original, just remember you're my favourite vaping oom!



Somehow I'm not sure that will happen... the REO and the Original Russian I think will be with more for a very long time! Maybe even till I die!


----------



## Dr Evil (28/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher. I too couldn't resist the temptation that is fasttech. Waiting for the following:
> Stingray clone
> Trident clone
> Russian 91% clone
> ...


Damn bra, you have the vape cud bad 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Damn bra, you have the vape cud bad
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



That I do sir. That I do...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (30/4/14)

been sent today...probably in my hands on Saturday:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Good lawd that's pretty! If they keep making mechs that pretty I may need to consider getting one


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Looks gorgeous @Tom - pity none of our local suppliers don't bring in quality like that.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Tom said:


> been sent today...probably in my hands on Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 4578



That is beautiful.... I am seriously considering retiring my MVP and getting a mech with a RTA.....

You get pretty pink tubes for the nemi and kayfun - thats still girly then right


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

My Russian Big left Germany today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Size does count! love the polished shine though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

johan said:


> Size does count! love the polished shine though.



Mine will be the sand blasted one like my current Russian... that was just a pic I had handy!


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

I almost rate "Dislike"


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

johan said:


> I almost rate "Dislike"



I just love the satin finish of the current Russian and the Sigelei 20W!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love the satin finish of the current Russian and the Sigelei 20W!



That makes sense re matching the Sigelei, but a shiny Russian Big on an original shiny mech like Tom posted will just look out of this world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine will be the sand blasted one like my current Russian... that was just a pic I had handy!


Good choice, that shine on the pic does not look good imo! Love the matte ss look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

And this is on it's way from CVS to drive the Big Russian!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

Tom said:


> been sent today...probably in my hands on Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 4578



That is beautiful man


----------



## johan (30/4/14)

Now that's a pretty shiny mech with side button nogal @Matthee - what brand / make is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> ??



Oooooo what's that?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Question for @Matthee... are you baiting me again? Two things could happen... I could buy it and then have to move into your shed.... or I could resist the bait and fine someone... I'm not saying who... just someone!


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

Hey Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Hey Alex... if I'm gonna spend that kind of cash then I'm gonna get another REO!


----------



## crack2483 (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Question for @Matthee... are you baiting me again? Two things could happen... I could buy it and then have to move into your shed.... or I could resist the bait and fine someone... I'm not saying who... just someone!



Well if you can vape in public I'm sure you can vape in the shed. I fail to see the problem 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hey Alex... if I'm gonna spend that kind of cash then I'm gonna get another REO!



No man, you have more than enough of those box things now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Alex said:


> No man, you have more than enough of those box things now.



Still wading through long winding Phil's review... but at this stage can't see why it's so expensive?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

OMG... that menu system is just really confusing.... that's so not for me! Sheeezzzzz!


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG... that menu system is just really confusing.... that's so not for me! Sheeezzzzz!




I'll stick to my Nemesis as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Alex said:


> I'll stick to my Nemesis as well



My Sigelei 20W will kick that's things arse!


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Oh my goodness that was one long review

That menu system is a real pain will be a real issue when wanting to change settings on the fly

That kinda cash can be spent on better devices


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Oh my goodness that was one long review
> 
> That menu system is a real pain will be a real issue when wanting to change settings on the fly
> 
> That kinda cash can be spent on better devices



No argument there! And if you can sit through the whole of Phils review I'm sure they will give you a discount as well... OMG he does repeat himself.


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there! And if you can sit through the whole of Phils review I'm sure they will give you a discount as well... OMG he does repeat himself.



At least Rip makes his videos interesting, Phil is informative but what a drag to watch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

I skipped through the menu part, it was dragging on for far to long.


----------



## BhavZ (30/4/14)

Above is the video of the device that @Matthee posted


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

johan said:


> Now that's a pretty shiny mech with side button nogal @Matthee - what brand / make is it?





Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo what's that?


That is NOT the Pipeline Pro. It is the Shockwave, a 26650 mechanical mod with an electronic side button. Found it on Vaperev's blog - http://www.vaperev.com/blog/the-shockwave/.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That is NOT the Pipeline Pro. It is the Shockwave, a 26650 mechanical mod with an electronic side button. Found it on Vaperev's blog - http://www.vaperev.com/blog/the-shockwave/.



And of course they have none for sale in their shop!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And of course they have none for sale in their shop!



But they do have some nice mods for $3,000! Whoops also out of stock! Who on earth can afford a $3,000 mod?


----------



## BhavZ (1/5/14)

Matthee said:


> That is NOT the Pipeline Pro. It is the Shockwave, a 26650 mechanical mod with an electronic side button. Found it on Vaperev's blog - http://www.vaperev.com/blog/the-shockwave/.


My bad, thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (1/5/14)

Vape mail! Gotta love! On my vape mail arrival list is the Tobh Atty, Kraken, Brass sleeve for kraken, custom top cap for kayfun, clear nano kit for kayfun, and Prometheus by Grand Vapor! I'm like a kid waiting for new toys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

That's a very nice grocery list you got there @Zuzu88 - hope we will see photos when they arrive?


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)

For me it's been so long since placing the order, I can't remember what the contents were. I do recall a blowtorch and magnets though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/5/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Vape mail! Gotta love! On my vape mail arrival list is the Tobh Atty, Kraken, Brass sleeve for kraken, custom top cap for kayfun, clear nano kit for kayfun, and Prometheus by Grand Vapor! I'm like a kid waiting for new toys!


Great. I like that TOBH atty, pity it is not bottom feed or I was handy enough to mod it.


----------



## Zuzu88 (1/5/14)

U need a dripper man.... It's a vape must...I'm blowing good clouds from my nimbus.... Excited to build my Tobh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuzu88 (1/5/14)

johan said:


> That's a very nice grocery list you got there @Zuzu88 - hope we will see photos when they arrive?


Oh hell yeah.... Fo shizzles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

As mentioned in my other post I'm waiting for the following.
From Fasttech:

Nemesis Style mechanical mod






Trident Stainless Steel Rebuildable Atomizer





Attomizer resistance tester (OHM Meter)





Kayfun Lite Styled Rebuildable Atomizer (4.5ml)





Kayfun nano body kit





And then these two drip tips









AND then this...





Will be my first zamplebox order

Really excited for everything to arrive, got a Nitecore I4 in the week so now just need to order some batteries locally

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Snape of Vape (14/5/14)

It also seems that I am possibly now waiting for some Boba's Bounty... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (14/5/14)

I am waiting for my package from VM.

Pro tank mini
Coils
Juices

Put a order in today at VK
Juices
Pink carry bag for mothers vape kit.

Waiting waiting waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

This weeks wait..... a vaping bag! To lug around my ever increasing vape gear. Fits everything including a tablet 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

Here a link for a sneak peak http://www.intaste.de/Aufbewahrung/Vaping-Bag::2202.html

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Tom said:


> Here a link for a sneak peak http://www.intaste.de/Aufbewahrung/Vaping-Bag::2202.html
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


I like it. Which colour?


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

I am waiting for my Brass Nemi to arrive from Harrismith tomorrow, here are some pics ????











??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I like it. Which colour?


I chose black. Goes with everything

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

I'm waiting for the vape meet and payday next week to stock up with some more juices hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I like it. Which colour?


Check this review...u can mute the blabla  its about the bag


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Lol, ein ganz kleines review - I like that. Very versatile.


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Lol, ein ganz kleines review - I like that. Very versatile.


yip....that kleines review made me decide to order it. need something to carry lots of different things, from mods to liquid, as well as tools and wires. Not to forget the tablet  the back pocket is for that, its padded.

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Tom said:


> I chose black. Goes with everything
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk




Really cool bag @Tom 
Nice!


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Am waiting for two Reomizers from Reosmods and two aluminium button covers
They forgot to pack them in my original order
They are on route

For the record, the way Reosmods handled this mishap was really professional. No delay, just an apology and they sent it right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (15/5/14)

Nemesis , biggish order from fasttech, semovar plus kayfun lite plus v2, plus extra accessories from svoemesto website . Cant wait .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (15/5/14)

Im waiting on:

KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini 
Vision Spinner VV Battery
eGo & EVO USB Charger
EVOD2, ProTank3, AeroTank Coil 1.8 ohm x3
10ml Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze 18mg
10ml Vapour Mountain Polar Mint 18mg
10ml Vapour Mountain Passion Peach 18mg

The wait is brutal! currently in transit from CPT


----------



## Silvertongue (15/5/14)

Similarly, I'm waiting for my first e-cigarette kit since about 2007 or something.

KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini 
Vision Spinner II
Liqua Variety Pack 10 x 10ml

all from eciggies.co.za. And I hope it gets here soon! Been craving like mad for 3 days and gave in last night and had a smoke, was rather disappointed with myself...


----------



## Riaz (15/5/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Similarly, I'm waiting for my first e-cigarette kit since about 2007 or something.
> 
> KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini
> Vision Spinner II
> ...



Ag don't beat yourself up about that @Silvertongue 

Once your vale mail arrives, it will be bye bye stinkies for ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

10x10ml VM juices. 8 of them new flavours to test ??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (18/5/14)

My first reo . ( thanks @Matthee )
Lp custom made in orange 
And a nemesis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (28/5/14)

bam...exciting vape mail expected for Friday or Saturday:

original Orochi Mod by RaiVapes. I think its stunning. ??




the 3 worked in slots are the vent holes. In addition it got 4 more vent holes next to the switch. Apparently the firing button is butter soft, which was a decider for me. I like soft firing action as in the Vanilla mod.
The locking mechanism is innovative as well, it clicks open instead of screwing it open (see at 01:55 in the following YT clip).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (28/5/14)

Tom said:


> bam...exciting vape mail expected for Friday or Saturday:
> 
> original Orochi Mod by RaiVapes. I think its stunning. ??
> 
> ...



Cool . The watch look nice as well......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/5/14)

Seriously smart looking mod bro 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

That Orochi Mod by RaiVapes is for sure a piece of jewelry @Tom


----------



## thekeeperza (28/5/14)

Absolutely stunning mod there @Tom.


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

nice going tom, that is one sweet mod


----------



## Tom (28/5/14)

yeah, cannot wait for it. Only setback...there is a public holiday here tomorrow. so, it will only hit the road on Friday, and arrive here next Monday. 

But it will go well with my new subohm Kayfun. Going for a para single on it, aiming at around 0.6 ohms.


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

Ok so my fast tech order has arrived in SA they say. Is it now still the 6 week wait part or how long usually? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (29/5/14)

4-5 days. Depending on how far Hogwartz are from the airport.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Ok so my fast tech order has arrived in SA they say. Is it now still the 6 week wait part or how long usually?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


nope, once it lands in SA, its usually about a week before you get it


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

This makes me wonder why my Zamplebox still hasn't arrived... 

Hahah, thanks @TylerD luckily not that far

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/5/14)

@Riaz thanks, so I guess I'll have to order my batteries and such from a local supplier then

*edit*

So my Zamplebox has arrived, was apparently there for quite awhile...
Waiting on my Fasttech order which is in the country now.

So I ordered from VapeMob the following just now in anticipation of my Nemesis etc:

* Kanthal A1 wire (6m)
* Silica Wick (1m)
* Pre made coil (1 pack)
* Efest 18350 x2
* Efest 18650 x2
* Ekowool (3m)
* Nemesis Magnet kit

I have no idea how much of wire and wick/wool I should have order so hopefully this is enough.

I truly hope I don't end up ordering more things in the near future. 

Curse you online shopping!!

P.S nice going on the paygate system, first time I've been able to use my cards lcd screen! That made it kinda worth it


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

waiting on cloupor dna30 ehpro atomic rda ehpro kayfunlite plus. samples to test quality and possibly bring them in

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (3/6/14)

Zna shipped today! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

I see a few people using the mega aero on zna

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Zna shipped today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



want to rate dislike but i realise i'm just green with envy


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

oooh forgot i am waiting for 1 x VM4 and 1 x VMX


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

denizenx said:


> oooh forgot i am waiting for 1 x VM4 and 1 x VMX



What is VMX?


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Reo Grand 
Rm2
Accessories for the reo

nitecore charger
ohm meter
drip tips
silica 


I really hope my charger and ohm meter arrives in SA before the Reo


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

You're gonna have the best vape mail ever @shabbar.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Provided everything arrives on time , can't imagine anything worst then having a reo with no charger and batteries


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Provided everything arrives on time , can't imagine anything worst then having a reo with no charger and batteries


Agree, from where and when did your order your charger and batteries?


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Ordered the charger and stuff from Ft 

Batteries I will get from vape king

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Ft tracking says it left for za on the 30 of May


----------



## Metal Liz (4/6/14)

I'm waiting for payday so I can check out my cart with Vapour Mountain filled with juices and coils. Plus requesting some concentrates with the order too haha! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Ft tracking says it left for za on the 30 of May


If you mean you got shipping notice from them on 30 May, you may indeed have the Reo before the charger. Or did you get this from the Singpost tracking? If so, you have a chance of it being in time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Ft tracking says it left for za on the 30 of May



You are gonna have a REO without a charger Boet!


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Shipping notice from ft on the 25 , posted to international country za on the 30th


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Don't say that


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Don't say that



Fasttech is an order and forget system... their nickname is actually SlowTech. 

Never ever order anything from Fasttech that you will need by a certain date. 

And only ever order stuff recommended by other members because a lot of their stuff is absolute crap! I ordered a few battery packs to charge my cell phone when I'm away on the boat etc and everyone of them ended up to the bin!


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fasttech is an order and forget system... their nickname is actually SlowTech.
> 
> Never ever order anything from Fasttech that you will need by a certain date.
> 
> And only ever order stuff recommended by other members because a lot of their stuff is absolute crap! I ordered a few battery packs to charge my cell phone when I'm away on the boat etc and everyone of them ended up to the bin!



I agree with the slow part, our order took so long, that by the time it arrived I had forgotten what most of the order was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Ive ordered before and it took less then 3weeks .

Oh well fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

shabbar said:


> Shipping notice from ft on the 25 , posted to international country za on the 30th


Let me check. I had one posted by Singpost on 22 May, arrived in Jhb on 27 May. So, 6 days to Jhb, which is your final destination. 
Methinks you have reason for optimism!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Let me check. I had one posted by Singpost on 22 May, arrived in Jhb on 27 May. So, 6 days to Jhb, which is your final destination.
> Methinks you have reason for optimism!


thats super fast

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Let me check. I had one posted by Singpost on 22 May, arrived in Jhb on 27 May. So, 6 days to Jhb, which is your final destination.
> Methinks you have reason for optimism!



I sure hope so , as our reos has shipped


----------



## ET (5/6/14)

Silver said:


> What is VMX?



VMX = VM4 on steroids  or it has the potential to be. will let it steep for a bit and do a review in a couple of days. will also do a side by side vape comparison with normal stock VM4


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

ohhhh yesssssssss !!!! ????

ft goodies at jhb int mail hub . 

looks like i will be having my charger ond ohm meter in time for when the legendary REO arrives .


6 days from singapore to jhb , 2weeks waiting time from ordering to arriving in SA .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (6/6/14)

shabbar said:


> ohhhh yesssssssss !!!! ????
> 
> ft goodies at jhb int mail hub .
> 
> ...


So weird. My FT stuff is also at the hub and was posted at the sam time as yours. Guess our packages met before we did...... See you at the Post office.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (6/6/14)

TylerD said:


> So weird. My FT stuff is also at the hub and was posted at the sam time as yours. Guess our packages met before we did...... See you at the Post office.



LOL will definitely meet up with you soon bud .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (10/6/14)

MY MVP 

Now comes the 2-3 days of "did I really need to do that". Luckily that only lasts until I have it in my hands

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (10/6/14)

Im waiting for a 30w box mod along with 10 others


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

REO Grand .........


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

A Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/6/14)

atomic rda 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

Waiting for my clone Hana Mod and Russian 91%


----------



## TylerD (10/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> atomic rda
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Mine will be here tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## soonkia (10/6/14)

Waiting for a Kayfun Clone and some drip tips from FT - but for some reason my packages is in Swizerland  Been waiting 3 weeks now - I hope it will find it's way here


----------



## RIEFY (10/6/14)

did you get the ehpro version at tylerd? they are easy to mod for bf!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (10/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> did you get the ehpro version at tylerd? they are easy to mod for bf!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No, the Fasttech ones. Will still see the quality tho. The reviews aren't bad. The scew posts are a quick fix.


----------



## Jimbo (10/6/14)

Waiting to meet these two Babies at Saturday's Vape meet.




Now I'm looking forward to the Vape meet even more.   ????

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

I admire your patience


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1740404

Just placed order

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat (14/6/14)

i just ordered two Fat Daddy 510 connectors for box mods, made available last night.
http://fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
https://www.facebook.com/fatdaddyvapes







still waiting for Innokin MVP and 20 juice bottles - should be next week.


----------



## crack2483 (14/6/14)

Cat said:


> i just ordered two Fat Daddy 510 connectors for box mods, made available last night.
> http://fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html
> https://www.facebook.com/fatdaddyvapes
> 
> ...



Jeeez, you need to warn people first. I would ordered and shared shipping. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (14/6/14)

i since asked him if he would add Sony 18650's and rationalise the shipping. 
i didn't think i would get it, the impression i got last night was that they sell out very quickly. ...i think he said something about not putting them on his ebay store because of that. 

ha, i got to it because i read about them here, and figured it would be a good upgrade to mods like the HANA MODZ DNA30...i've realised how important electrical conductivity and resistance is with these things. So i got to the fb page and found that he was just about to open orders for a new batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/14)

Jimbo said:


> Waiting to meet these two Babies at Saturday's Vape meet.
> 
> View attachment 6134
> 
> ...



Hi @Jimbo
Was great to see you at the vape meet!
Did you get your Reos only at the vape meet?
I thought you had them for a while?


----------



## Al3x (17/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Waiting for my clone Hana Mod and Russian 91%


@MurderDoll I was also considering a hana modz from fasttech, a review when you receive it will be awesome


----------



## MurderDoll (17/6/14)

Al3x said:


> @MurderDoll I was also considering a hana modz from fasttech, a review when you receive it will be awesome


Cool. Will attempt to do a quick review on it when I received it. 
Although I got the one with the lipo built into it. They have released the model for the 18650 battery now. @crack2483 has ordered that model. Hope he can do one too. Would like to compare the link against the 18650 model.


----------



## Tom (20/6/14)

so, I hope that this is not a mistake... just ordered the HANA MODZ Mini DNA 20 by KSD. I have done some research the last few days, and it seems to be a good clone. KSD is btw the manufacturer of the Vamo mod.

The reasons why I went for a clone in box shape:

After having lost my original Orochi mod with a Kayfun, in a taxi after a night out, I needed to make a different plan for the european summer (there are loads of parties in summer).

The going out unit had to be:

small enough to carry in my jeans
then it must not look like you have a horse...arrgh, you know what i mean  tube mods do that naturally
cheap enough to not be upset in case its getting lost
Therefore it had to be a mini box mod. I had an offer for an authentic Vapor Shark, but I would firstly be upset if I lose it @140 Euro, and it is also too small. The Kayfun i.e. does not fit properly, looking out of place.

Then I came across the Hana clone. Perfect for what I need it for. Kayfun fits, and if you have one of those battery storage boxes for 2x 18650's you know the dimensions (26,0 x 43,0 x 71,8). It has enough power (20W) to do a decent job blowing plumes in public


----------



## Cat (20/6/14)

The one with the built-in battery is the Mini.
btw, i read a sort of summary review, on ecf, that compared the fasttech clone to the Cloupor. some points the fasttech was better, others the Cloupor was better, but he was going to return the fasttech one.


----------



## Tom (20/6/14)

Cat said:


> The one with the built-in battery is the Mini.
> btw, i read a sort of summary review, on ecf, that compared the fasttech clone to the Cloupor. some points the fasttech was better, others the Cloupor was better, but he was going to return the fasttech one.


yeah, I will see and give some feedback here. I wanted the Mini, even if there is a built in battery.


----------



## Cat (21/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (21/6/14)

Vapeclub
sigelei 30w
stillaire V2
mpt3

eta - 8th July


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

Since I got the REO, I am not waiting for any hardware 
Starting to get withdrawal symptoms from the feeling of "wonder what this will vape like".

Only thing am waiting for these days is juices.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/14)

Sirus II Santino!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

i'm waiting...







with an Aerotank Mega, i might be able to actually try my HANA MODZ. 
and, got Ekowool, now i need wire.
who wants to buy a meter or 2 of Ekowool?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

@Cat I will take the ecowool off your hands, pm me


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

Something is just not right in this game if one is not waiting for something, however small. Be it a dripper, a RTA, a few screws, an o-ring, the mod of your dreams, a drip tip, a juice. You must always be waiting for something or you are not a complete vaper! Or at least add something to that wish list!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

I missed the courier this morning with my 2 custards, Aztec and Whirling Dervish 
Sigh...
Couriers ... addresses, finding places! RAWR!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (4/7/14)

My wish list grows exponentially daily - sadly my budget doesn't follow the same curve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

It follows the same curve just in the opposite direction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT (4/7/14)

Waiting for an aerotank mega, and a pack of coils.


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

my wishlist is small hahaha... just want one thing and i'm hoping that Sean will be getting in touch with @Chop007 to get it sorted for me next month... fingers crossed hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

what would that be? sounds like you want a hana?


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> what would that be? sounds like you want a hana?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> View attachment 7643


That is beautiful, except for the horrible skull of course!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

It doesnt stand out as much in real life (the logo)


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is beautiful, except for the horrible skull of course!


 
That's what sealed the deal for me


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> That's what sealed the deal for me


I know, had to pull your leg!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/7/14)

I'm waiting for my juices from Nicoticket  !! They were sent off to SA on the 27th of June.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

I meant it does not hit you in the face offensively...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I meant it does not hit you in the face offensively...


I know, only making jokes. The whole 'pun' on 'engraved', 'standing out', excuse me, long day, my humor is more corney than a can of mielies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

lol I was trying to get @Andre to like it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I meant it does not hit you in the face offensively...


 
scull hit you in the face offensively??? whaaaaaaaaaaaaat???? hahahaha whatcha talking about??? you talking crazyyyyy 

I wanna walk into Banned with this and see if (that guy that always does his best to  me off) gives another "oh you have your douche ecigs with you again" or "oh you got another one, as if the ones you had wasn't douche enough" 

BTW... he's cruising for a bruising....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm waiting for my juices from Nicoticket  !! They were sent off to SA on the 27th of June.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
i call dibbs if you dont like any of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/7/14)

shabbar said:


> i call dibbs if you dont like any of them



Hahaha okay deal 

I ordered Banana pudding, cinnamon Danish, refresh and home slice pb& J!



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

i will buy danish if not for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (4/7/14)

MarkK said:


> i will buy danish if not for you


 
i called diiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

You might not like cinnamon vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/7/14)

Well 20 ml is reserved for @Andre who was kind enough to send me 20ml Frenilla seeing as their wasn't any in stock. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (8/7/14)

I had a gift certificate credit left at Fasttech...

Decided to get into the whole RDA thing because I'm curious about the flavour difference.

So I ordered from Fasttech:

1 x 1:1 Magma Clone RDA
1 x Drip Tip
Some authentic coils for the good old Aerotank Mega/Mini, mPT3
2 x Authentic Kanthal Pre-Made 1.5ohm Wire-and-Wick for RBA (50-Pack) because I'm lazy and don't think I can build a decent coil (yet )
2 x 18650 Battery Waterproof Protective Storage Case
1x Authentic Innokin iTaste VV V3.0 Variable Voltage / Wattage 800mAh Rechargeable Battery for the missus

And juice from Vapour Mountain:
3x 30ml Berry Blaze 9mg
1x 30ml Berry Blaze 9mg 70VG/30PG to try out the difference
2x 30ml Passion Peach 9mg
1x 30ml Menthol Ice 9mg

Will also be raiding the Dischems in Durban for some organic cotton balls for wicks seeing as I have 100 coils!

Now all I have to do is justify to the missus why I've spent so much cash then wait for my stuff 

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapourshark (15/7/14)

Whaiting for my nemesis from vape cartel and sony vtc4 battery. Also nitecore intellicharger I2. Is that a good combo?


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Vapourshark said:


> Whaiting for my nemesis from vape cartel and sony vtc4 battery. Also nitecore intellicharger I2. Is that a good combo?


Good to go, Sir.


----------



## Vapourshark (15/7/14)

Awesome, can't wait for my Nemi! So excited!


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

Vapourshark said:


> Whaiting for my nemesis from vape cartel and sony vtc4 battery. Also nitecore intellicharger I2. Is that a good combo?


That's an excellent combo. Can't get better. 

Which atty are u going to run on it?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapourshark (15/7/14)

For now I have a aerotank mega I'm gona use on it, I am planning on buying a Igo L to start with the coil building. Heard its a easy one to learn on.


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

You have heard correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

I'm waiting for a parcel from Reosmods and it's really taking its own sweet time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (15/7/14)

Waiting on the IPVs and a Tobh. I am not good at waiting


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/14)

I'm waiting on someone else's wait

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keyaam (15/7/14)

Im waiting for 6pm so that i can vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (15/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm waiting on someone else's wait


 
ME too !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm waiting on someone else's wait


 


shabbar said:


> ME too !!!


 
Chain wait!

In math terms:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (15/7/14)

New coils, and new juice. Kayfun will have to wait for next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

Die Kriek said:


> New coils, and new juice. Kayfun will have to wait for next month.


Duuuude, get the Kayfun!


----------



## Die Kriek (15/7/14)

Limbo said:


> Duuuude, get the Kayfun!


I want to, soo bad, but I was running low on juice, and the budget said "Hells NO!"


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I want to, soo bad, but I was running low on juice, and the budget said "Hells NO!"


The juice is inevitable, but coils? Hell no! Got my Kayfun this morning, flavour is way above the Aerotank. Coil takes 2-3 minutes to do.


----------



## Die Kriek (15/7/14)

Limbo said:


> The juice is inevitable, but coils? Hell no! Got my Kayfun this morning, flavour is way above the Aerotank. Coil takes 2-3 minutes to do.


That I know, been rebuilding my mPT2 and Nautilus coils for a while now, but my Nauti coil is as good as dead now, had to rip out the lining after my last fail build burned some of it, have it with cotton in now, but it's leaking like crazy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (15/7/14)

Die Kriek said:


> That I know, been rebuilding my mPT2 and Nautilus coils for a while now, but my Nauti coil is as good as dead now, had to rip out the lining after my last fail build burned some of it, have it with cotton in now, but it's leaking like crazy


Yea, been rebuilding the aero coils for a while now. Guess it makes it easier for when we move over. BTW it's a lot easier on the Kayfun.


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

*Bread of Heaven* (The Druid's Brew)

A Review by Minkeys
Taking the cap off the bottle to see what this lovely golden yellow liquid smells like I'm hit with a really hard to describe smell but after thinking about it, I'm picking up a sweet malty, grassy almost barley fragrance from it, really interesting smell if the truth be told.
The first time I vaped BoH it was a major WTF moment...what was that flavour? do I like it?? do I take another vape???
Obviously I did, it was only after the second vape I actually really start to think about what I was tasting.
fruit
honey
wheat
bread
citrus
malt
tobacco
These are just some of the flavours I've been getting with this ultra complex and hard to pin down flavour, it's a shape shifter of an Eliquid.
Sometimes you'll be getting a malty wheat grass flavour with a slightly tobacco finish, others you'll be picking up are sweet honey/caramel like flavours giving it an almost RY4 flavour, in fact so much so I've even started to call it "The welsh RY4".
It certainly has a mild sweetness to it whilst also having a dry throat hit and on occasions it can be really fruity in the way a bowl of dried fruit can taste or (depending on the wind) have a slight citrus/cake/bread flavour to it, like a fruit loaf or hot cross buns, It's an absolutely mind blowing flavour and a real pain in the arse for a reviewer to review.
Considering I was unsure at first about this flavour it has really grown on me, I've not been vaping it all day everyday but could do very easily, it's one where I can have an hour or so session with and be very happy, but once you start to get into the flavour it can be hard to drag yourself away from it.

It's an old fashioned type of flavour and one which really sparks the imagination, the tobacco side of things is very mild and as I said quite similar to an RY4, It's definitely one of those Eliquids you have to try at least once on your vaping "journey" just for the experience.
People have asked me before "what Eliquid goes best with a pint of beer?"....Well to all those that have asked, I've now got an answer....Bread Of Heaven by The Druids Brew....Stunning!
Flavour 10/10
Throat hit 10/10
Vapour production 10/10
Overall 10/10

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

Mmmmmmm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (17/7/14)

from mob @TylerD

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

From Rob @Cape vaping supplies .


----------



## RIEFY (17/7/14)

nice one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Mmmmmmm!
> View attachment 8231


Awesome, another Mini?


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, another Mini?


Jip, LP one. I love my mini's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (17/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Jip, LP one. I love my mini's.


 
Don't we all love mini's?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (17/7/14)

Waiting for the post office to catch a wakeup

Im waiting for juice. HHV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

thekeeperza said:


> View attachment 8232


Ooh, congrats....the best colour Reo in my humble opinion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

johan said:


> Don't we all love mini's?
> 
> View attachment 8233


Johan, did you get your Kayfun mini yet? Damn but that building deck is small! Even I will need glasses for this deck.


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Johan, did you get your Kayfun mini yet? Damn but that building deck is small! Even I will need glasses for this deck.


 
Wife picked up at the P.O this morning, haven't seen her or the parcel yet


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

johan said:


> Wife picked up at the P.O this morning, haven't seen her or the parcel yet


Shes gone with it. Better track her down!  Our mini's were probably buddies on the flight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Shes gone with it. Better track her down!  Our mini's were probably buddies on the flight.


 
 she quit smoking about 18 years ago and luckily not into vaping - will see if they recognize each other when they meet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Waiting for the post office to catch a wakeup
> 
> Im waiting for juice. HHV


Me toooooooooooo!


----------



## kimbo (17/7/14)

From @Oupa 
I live in the "gobs" so i hope it will be here tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> *Bread of Heaven* (The Druid's Brew)
> 
> A Review by Minkeys
> Taking the cap off the bottle to see what this lovely golden yellow liquid smells like I'm hit with a really hard to describe smell but after thinking about it, I'm picking up a sweet malty, grassy almost barley fragrance from it, really interesting smell if the truth be told.
> ...


This sounds awesome @Andre . I must get me some!


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> *Bread of Heaven* (The Druid's Brew)
> 
> A Review by Minkeys
> Taking the cap off the bottle to see what this lovely golden yellow liquid smells like I'm hit with a really hard to describe smell but after thinking about it, I'm picking up a sweet malty, grassy almost barley fragrance from it, really interesting smell if the truth be told.
> ...


Do they deliver in SA?
Only see European and UK delivery?


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

TylerD said:


> This sounds awesome @Andre . I must get me some!


Another one juice operator with a lot of reviews on http://allthejuices.com/. That is how I came accross Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil. My reasoning is if a lot a reviewers gives a good rating, it probably is a safe bet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Do they deliver in SA?
> Only see European and UK delivery?


Yes, they do. Here is the the guy's (Paul Green) email address: gibbethill@googlemail.com.


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, they do. Here is the the guy's (Paul Green) email address: gibbethill@googlemail.com.


Thank you Andre. Will mail him.
I registered and they charge 4.5 pound for delivery to SA. I'll mail him and find out.


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

Busy waiting on a bunch of staff from Halo. Juices and devices. Being handed over from a family member who unfortunately gave up and went back to stinks. He's coming over form NZ and letting me keep all his gear. Anybody tried the Halo products?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)

VapeTownZA said:


> Busy waiting on a bunch of staff from Halo. Juices and devices. Being handed over from a family member who unfortunately gave up and went back to stinks. He's coming over form NZ and letting me keep all his gear. Anybody tried the Halo products?


 
I've tried one or two of the halo liquids - they yum


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

@Stroodlepuff He's apparently got a nice collection of it. I think I will try it out and perhaps add some of it to the taste box when I get it if it's good.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabbar (18/7/14)

nicoticket juice &
vape cartel


----------



## MurderDoll (19/7/14)

Order places for batteries and charger. 

Thanks to @Andre and @TylerD for the advice!


----------



## Sir Vape (21/7/14)

Boba's
Some Heather's
& a little Nicoticket


----------



## Yiannaki (21/7/14)

Thursday 

So I can find the time to collect my Nicoticket order from the PO. #excitement


----------



## Andre (21/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thursday
> 
> So I can find the time to collect my Nicoticket order from the PO. #excitement


Only on Thursday! Make time tomorrow!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/7/14)

Andre said:


> Only on Thursday! Make time tomorrow!!!!!!!


Lol. I know right? 

I was just relieved to come home and find the slip from the PO. I started getting worried. Feels like ages ago since I placed that order! 

Will try my best and get out the office by 4 to make it to the PO in time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (22/7/14)

Waiting for hana boxes and 510 connections ....

Hong Kong and California respectively

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Johan, did you get your Kayfun mini yet? Damn but that building deck is small! Even I will need glasses for this deck.


i would like the Mini in this combination:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

Tom said:


> i would like the Mini in this combination:
> 
> View attachment 8486


That looks awesome @Tom !


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> *Bread of Heaven* (The Druid's Brew)
> 
> A Review by Minkeys
> Taking the cap off the bottle to see what this lovely golden yellow liquid smells like I'm hit with a really hard to describe smell but after thinking about it, I'm picking up a sweet malty, grassy almost barley fragrance from it, really interesting smell if the truth be told.
> ...


that sounds good....might have to get it too. in a month or so...need to vape some of my stockpile of juices


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Tom said:


> that sounds good....might have to get it too. in a month or so...need to vape some of my stockpile of juices


Shall give my impressions as soon as I receive. Did you also order @TylerD?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> That looks awesome @Tom !


pocket sized....so that i dont lose mods anymore 
there is one up for grabs at the vape fleamarket, authentic of course, for 90 euros. new price is something like 180 all together.


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Shall give my impressions as soon as I receive. Did you also order @TylerD?


Trying to get a group together for this.


----------



## TylerD (23/7/14)

Tom said:


> pocket sized....so that i dont lose mods anymore
> there is one up for grabs at the vape fleamarket, authentic of course, for 90 euros. new price is something like 180 all together.


Expensive, but I think well worth it.


----------



## Tom (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Another one juice operator with a lot of reviews on http://allthejuices.com/. That is how I came accross Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil. My reasoning is if a lot a reviewers gives a good rating, it probably is a safe bet.


its a good site. btw, the guy running the site is the nicoticket supplier from the UK.


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Trying to get a group together for this.


Makes sense.


----------



## kimbo (23/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Johan, did you get your Kayfun mini yet? Damn but that building deck is small! Even I will need glasses for this deck.


 

What if you can build a coiling table with something like this

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1549...g_Glass_Loupe_4Led_Light_Lens_Hands_Free.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StingRay999 (23/7/14)

After making a stupid noob move and dropping almost R1k on junk before finding the forum, I am now waiting for my SVD (bought from @capetocuba, kudos on the fast shipping) as well as an iClear30B from VapeMob together with spare coils. Also included a dual charger and 30Ml of Honey Tabaco flavor juice in the order. Hopefully everything is here by Friday.


----------



## StingRay999 (24/7/14)

Just got a call from VapeMob stating that their express overnight courier is no so express and that I can only expect my package to be here on Monday. This makes me mad because I don't see the point in paying a premium rate for fast shipping if it is even slower than Speedservices from SAPO. On the bright side, got my SVD quite early this morning and I'm very impressed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/14)

The most awesome drip tip ever and a Red Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (28/7/14)

StingRay999 said:


> Just got a call from VapeMob stating that their express overnight courier is no so express and that I can only expect my package to be here on Monday. This makes me mad because I don't see the point in paying a premium rate for fast shipping if it is even slower than Speedservices from SAPO. On the bright side, got my SVD quite early this morning and I'm very impressed.


Hey there @StingRay999 , orders placed on a Friday cannot be delivered on a Saturday it is the constraints of delivery companies. If you have however placed your order on a Monday it would be delivered on the Tuesday. Sorry to have kept you waiting, it is unfortunately the best we can do, given the day you ordered on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (28/7/14)

StingRay999 said:


> Just got a call from VapeMob stating that their express overnight courier is no so express and that I can only expect my package to be here on Monday. This makes me mad because I don't see the point in paying a premium rate for fast shipping if it is even slower than Speedservices from SAPO. On the bright side, got my SVD quite early this morning and I'm very impressed.


If you had selected Speed services it would have gone to the post office and you would have received it the very next day. You selected overnight and your area falls under 'Outlying' area with MDS, so they give a day off delivery because it is outlying and the next day after Saturday is of course, Sunday. Next time please call us and let us know your concerns before you take it up on the forum so I can try resort something for you. 

Given the opportunity to arrange something for you I would have tried to accommodate you. Any other day or time would have been no problem. I am sorry we 'made you mad', it is not our intention to do so, but, if we had known that we 'made you made', we would have swopped it around for you and done speed services instead. Sorry about all that, please, I beg of you, let me know your concerns before raising it on the forum. At least give us a slim chance to correct the inconsistency before mentioning it. Anyways, all good,we will continue to strive to do better.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/7/14)

Waiting on an Aqua RBA (heard it's Master Race?), coils, drip tips, magnets, King II Style mech mod (Master Race!), stainless steel flat top for it, Heat Resistant tweezers, some PMMA stuff for Kayfun, connection stuff for kayfun, coils, tanks and other bits and pieces for clearos etc, NFC tags, laser bore sight for my rifle. And then a Zamplebox

Filthy internet shopping!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StingRay999 (28/7/14)

Chop007 said:


> If you had selected Speed services it would have gone to the post office and you would have received it the very next day. You selected overnight and your area falls under 'Outlying' area with MDS, so they give a day off delivery because it is outlying and the next day after Saturday is of course, Sunday. Next time please call us and let us know your concerns before you take it up on the forum so I can try resort something for you.
> 
> Given the opportunity to arrange something for you I would have tried to accommodate you. Any other day or time would have been no problem. I am sorry we 'made you mad', it is not our intention to do so, but, if we had known that we 'made you made', we would have swopped it around for you and done speed services instead. Sorry about all that, please, I beg of you, let me know your concerns before raising it on the forum. At least give us a slim chance to correct the inconsistency before mentioning it. Anyways, all good,we will continue to strive to do better.


 
Hi Chop. Thank you for the reply. I do appologise for bringing this up on a public forum. The order was placed on Wednesday evening, not on Friday. I have however since came to know that the issue was with the courier company that was responsible for the delivery and only delivering to the Lowveld on certain days. I understand this is out of your controll and I have no issues with VapeMob. On the contrary, I received the packages this afternoon and I am very satisfied with my purchase. Thanks for this, much appreciated. Will definitely use you guys again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (28/7/14)

StingRay999 said:


> Hi Chop. Thank you for the reply. I do appologise for bringing this up on a public forum. The order was placed on Wednesday evening, not on Friday. I have however since came to know that the issue was with the courier company that was responsible for the delivery and only delivering to the Lowveld on certain days. I understand this is out of your controll and I have no issues with VapeMob. On the contrary, I received the packages this afternoon and I am very satisfied with my purchase. Thanks for this, much appreciated. Will definitely use you guys again.


Awesome thanks so much, we will be launching a new website within the next two weeks and on the website we would give you more accurate time estimates, automatically. If you where to be staying in the outlying areas we would then let you know before hand. Sorry about that, we are increasing our response time and informative association with the public, rest assured we have your concerns at heart and will be certain to up our game until you legends are happy. Thanks bro I appreciate your response and epic support.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/14)

I'm waiting for my one of these:


----------



## Paulie (13/8/14)

Heathers!!


anyone here that has orderd from heathers that can help with tracking? the last i saw my stuff was on the 23rd July in miami heard nothing since then


----------



## Rellik (13/8/14)

After vaping on my MVP and Evod tanks (as per excellent suggestions by fellow forumites) I am now waiting for my Aerotank V2. Should be here tomorrow, can't wait! I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bones (13/8/14)

Waiting for rayon from whoever is going to stock it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/8/14)

bones said:


> Waiting for rayon from whoever is going to stock it.


+1 to that bro! Tried it once, and cotton just hasn't been the same ever since. Sigh!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (13/8/14)

you can get rayon fabric lol, maby look through the wife/gf clothes and u can vape on that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> you can get rayon fabric lol, maby look through the wife/gf clothes and u can vape on that


If you want good absorption, you can always try a tampon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (14/8/14)

bones said:


> If you want good absorption, you can always try a tampon


we shall call it "Vape Dracul...."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/8/14)

Waiting for these so I can continue with my houtville mods.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

Me made my first International order yesterday --> some 9 bottles of Max VG Mount Baker Juice.

1 x Butterscotch E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Cinnamon Roll E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Vanilla Tobacco E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Thug Juice E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Caramel Apple E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Hazelnut Coffee E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Udderly Nuts E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Sweet Cherry Bomb E Juice Baker Vapor
1 x Honey Berries E Juice Baker Vapor

A tad over the R 600 mark including shipping so me hopes I don't have issues with them customs people.

Now for the wait ..... ...... ...... ..... ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (18/8/14)

@rvdwesth I didn't have issues with customs, although I had to pay around R175 customs for my order. It was approximately R550 with shipping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

@rvdwesth Can you say taste bar....?


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> @rvdwesth Can you say taste bar....?


 
Anytime @Nightfearz 
Ons moet 'n tasteparty reel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (18/8/14)

Payday...  Got a 30ml back up juice which I absolutely do not like, for these dark days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA (18/8/14)

Empty hana box from fasttech and sx350 board from @Chef Guest

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Me made my first International order yesterday --> some 9 bottles of Max VG Mount Baker Juice.



Do you buy Mt Baker straight off their site directly?


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Do you buy Mt Baker straight off their site directly?


 
@r0gue z0mbie yes I did buy direct from the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @r0gue z0mbie yes I did buy direct from the website.



Thank you. 

They have nice stuff!


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

Nooby said:


> Payday...  Got a 30ml back up juice which I absolutely do not like, for these dark days.


 
Nooby, I see you are from Cape Town, please pop me a msg to come swing past my place and come fetch yourself some juice (free of charge) out of the month end vapers in need box to tie you over till payday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

ordered some driptips from VapeClub, very excited for these to arrive and also some juices from ShaneW (awaiting Bobas before sending)
and best of all, awaiting the new flavours from my favourite Lady B to add to my stock

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (18/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nooby, I see you are from Cape Town, please pop me a msg to come swing past my place and come fetch yourself some juice (free of charge) out of the month end vapers in need box to tie you over till payday


 
Wow wow wow...  and here I thought such things will never happen to me  Thank you Metal Liz, you are indeed a star

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

Waiting for my Quartz tanks for my russians from Fasttech...

Also waiting for the lotto because I am making a turn at Vapeclub and will probably be buying WAAAAAY more than I can afford...


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

@Metal Liz such friendly people on the forum dishing out free stuff - Rock on!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

bones said:


> @rvdwesth I didn't have issues with customs, although I had to pay around R175 customs for my order. It was approximately R550 with shipping.


 
I'll let you peeps know what I paid SARS once my stash arrive -- Cant wait...


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/8/14)

And then some juice from another buy with group shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/8/14)

just ordered the Blackwood RBA:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

Tom said:


> just ordered the Blackwood RBA:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10176



That's hot!


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Tom said:


> just ordered the Blackwood RBA:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10176


Looks amazing @Tom !
Now you just need a Reo and you're set!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

Finally will have a mini to the collection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks amazing @Tom !
> Now you just need a Reo and you're set!


Looking for a good offer somewhere

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom (20/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks amazing @Tom !
> Now you just need a Reo and you're set!


Looking for a good offer somewhere 


TylerD said:


> Looks amazing @Tom !
> Now you just need a Reo and you're set!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

This is what I'm waiting for... just snagged it now! 

She is off to Reosmods for Sub Ohm kit and health check but she should be perfect because she is from the last batch and has never been used!

She is a Lacewood 18650 Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is what I'm waiting for... just snagged it now!
> 
> She is off to Reosmods for Sub Ohm kit and health check but she should be perfect because she is from the last batch and has never been used!
> 
> ...


 
Now that is beautiful. Class!! Congrats!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (28/8/14)

SAPO - you are delaying my 15 bottles of Mount Baker!!


----------



## Noddy (28/8/14)

I'm waiting for my Bobas from Juicy Joe. Unfortunately I asked @ShaneW to send with speed services. Thought the strike was over. Now my Bobas and Blend 4 is steeping at the depot in Jet Park for who knows how long


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/8/14)

Sapo is giving me so much sand!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (28/8/14)

Im going to Joburg next week. Just gonna pick my vape mail up from the depot then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (28/8/14)

....waiting for another Vanilla. It will be the copper glazed this time. Was on special offer yesterday and i could not resist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/8/14)

Noddy said:


> I'm waiting for my Bobas from Juicy Joe. Unfortunately I asked @ShaneW to send with speed services. Thought the strike was over. Now my Bobas and Blend 4 is steeping at the depot in Jet Park for who knows how long


 
Eish... not good news


----------



## Noddy (28/8/14)

@ShaneW it was the gamble I took, hey. But I'm guessing early to mid next week I'll have it. It's steeping now without me disturbing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (29/8/14)

Whoa! My mail is moving. Looks like this is going to be a Boba's weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/8/14)

I think if I got an update that my mail is moving I might cancel my weekend plans and head back home

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## capetocuba (29/8/14)

A Veritas RDA clone, ceramic tweezers and lots of short drip tips. Hopefully leaving fasttech today


----------



## Yiannaki (29/8/14)

Im waiting for my nicoticket order! So i'll be waiting for a month or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (29/8/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> And then some juice from another buy with group shipping


 
The days have now changed to: 31, 23, 21 and 11 respectively.
The only status change is that the Fasttech order is now "from Customs" seeing as they still striking and my local PO is literally closed!


----------



## kimbo (29/8/14)

Saturday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Noddy (29/8/14)

The wait is over!


----------



## annemarievdh (29/8/14)

Some High Voltage Tesla


----------



## BansheeZA (29/8/14)

not waiting for anything at the moment 
but i got everything i waited for this week which is nice


----------



## Ollie (29/8/14)

Im waiting for MORE MONEY so I can buy one of these bad boys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)

I'm waiting for my Emerald Green LP SL... she is on her way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/9/14)

Im waiting for Blackbird replenishments from @RevnLucky7 

Rev, my mom has wiped out two thirds of that 12 mg bottle. That is the right strength for her after all!
Thanks for that bottle it was a lifesaver
But she asked me today when can she get more. 
She needs Blackbird!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/9/14)

I'm waiting for all this stuff  It's currently making it's way around the US, to my address there. Then i can ship it to myself, here in Harare.

*Amazon.com*
2 X UD iGO-W
2 X VTC4's
30m of 28awg kanthal
30m of 24awg kanthal
a coil jig
a ohm meter
10m of 3mm braided ekowool
a nitecore i2

*VapingWalrus.com* (Reccomended by Matt from SuckMyMod)
a Infinite Stillare clone
a Tobecco Kayfun Lite Plus Clone
a Astro Mod Clone

ETA on the stuff is about 2 weeks still i think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (6/9/14)

Waiting for some Heavenly Tobacco.


----------



## Nightfearz (8/9/14)

Oh the horror 

My new mod arrived today... but at home.... and im at work.... my wife phones me to let me know it's there together with a nanananananana to go with it.
And she doesn't vape or smoke...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth (8/9/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Oh the horror
> 
> My new mod arrived today... but at home.... and im at work.... my wife phones me to let me know it's there together with a nanananananana to go with it.
> And she doesn't vape or smoke...


 Not good.... not good.... why? want more gaan jy baie moeg wees van al die Mod spelery hahahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (8/9/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Not good.... not good.... why? want more gaan jy baie moeg wees van al die Mod spelery hahahahah


 

That's if I don't silver tonight


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/9/14)

Silver said:


> Im waiting for Blackbird replenishments from @RevnLucky7
> 
> Rev, my mom has wiped out two thirds of that 12 mg bottle. That is the right strength for her after all!
> Thanks for that bottle it was a lifesaver
> ...



Almost time again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

one of the ladies in the office ordered some juices so i added a bottle of the derv for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Some goodies from SOV - It will be here any moment now!


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

With the SAPO strike, i lost track of the stuff i am waiting for


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

kimbo said:


> With the SAPO strike, i lost track of the stuff i am waiting for


 
Ticks me off badly!!


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/9/14)

Sapo strike

- Zamplebox - 42 days out
- Vulcan Vapour - 34 days out
- Fasttech - 32 days out
- Other local order - 22 days out

I'm down to only 2 bottles now as I have everything somewhere in shipping.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Sapo strike
> 
> - Zamplebox - 42 days out
> - Vulcan Vapour - 34 days out
> ...


That sucks! Maak my sommer moerig this strike stories!


----------



## Smoke187 (9/9/14)

I'm still waiting for my Kayfun 3.1, and @Just B juices which has been in transit since 20/08/14  I hate SAPO and then My Sigelei 50w


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/9/14)

H1N1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> H1N1



Hey... Is H1N1 on the way to our shores?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/14)

A couple of REO Grands
A Woodvil 18650
Some coloured Cyclops's
VTC5's
Thenancara Juice from Paris
Some Menthol Ice
Coconut concentrate
Odin Bottom fed Atty
Japanese Cotton
30g and 32g Kanthal
Some evods (Silvers fault)
iPhone 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A couple of REO Grands
> A Woodvil 18650
> Some coloured Cyclops's
> VTC5's
> ...


 
What?? Is the iPhone 6 out ???


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> What?? Is the iPhone 6 out ???


 
Announcement tonight at 7pm... but I'm on the list at Vodacom for the first batch that land!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Announcement tonight at 7pm... but I'm on the list at Vodacom for the first batch that land!!



Nice!!! Still don't know what it looks like.


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Waiting for Doc Clark Sake Oil.
And I have no idea where it is.

This is why I have a shipping manager at work, so they can work out where my stock is.

Hate anything to do with importing.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## capetocuba (10/9/14)

My VTC5's which I get tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/9/14)

Still waiting on all of these!
Luckily that last package moved again today!!! I almost shed a tear!

For those on Android that want the app
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metalsoft.trackchecker2
Works great for international and local parcels, has notifications to auto check for updates on parcels etc

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/9/14)

Waiting on

A Vulcan Clone $16.00 before shipping  (_according to the reviews its not half bad, despite the really low price, machining is a little crude in places)_
2 spools of 26AWG kanthal

_EDIT_
_The forwarders just sent me these, to make the wait all the more painful _

_

_





this about about 2 weeks out.

Scraping funds together for

*RDA's*
Mutation X
Plumveil 1.5 Clone
Nucleus Clone
Fogatti Switch blade
Paradigm magma clone
454 Big block clone

*RTA's*
Kayfun 3.1 clone
Taifun GT
Fogger V4

*MOD's*
Stingray X clone
4nine clone
Cigreen Tank Box mod clone

*Odds & Ends*
SS and delrin 22mm wide bore converters
22, 28, 32AWG kanthal
Aspire BVC coils
Delrin Drip tip insulators
AFC drip tips
A long SS drip tip
Innokin U-can
Some custom kafyun top caps


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

Woot!
Testing out a supplier I've found in China.

Ordering a mountain of stuff.

Inokon VF RDA
4Nine mod
69 mod
Omega
Russian 91%
Helios
Tobh
Brass monkey
Mephisto

Total bill including shipping?

R1920.00

I put through the order just now, so waiting for them to send me a proforma so I can pay.

It is very possible that the quality will be questionable,but I can't resist the urge to try them out.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/9/14)

I'm actually really damned excited!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

Waiting for an Epic EMOW Kit (yeah baby!) and Steamhammer - Cloud 9, Rocket Sheep - Booster and Seattle - Caramel Macchiato, also a small bucketload of Hangsen (don't laugh at me) ry4 and ry5 and a really funky Rose 2 atomiser

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

@BumbleBee I won't laugh if you don't  - I'm waiting for this, a custom made slingshot aka "kettie" for my left hand profile by Bill Hays in the states:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

johan said:


> @BumbleBee I won't laugh if you don't  - I'm waiting for this, a custom made slingshot aka "kettie" for my left hand profile by Bill Hays in the states:
> 
> View attachment 12227


omg that thing looks wicked cool! I want one too 

On second thought, maybe not.... I will just use it for getting into trouble

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> omg that thing looks wicked cool! I want one too
> 
> On second thought, maybe not.... I will just use it for getting into trouble


 
Ideal thing to exceed the maximum allowed paintball speed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

johan said:


> Ideal thing to exceed the maximum allowed paintball speed


 
Now I'm seriously derailing the thread, I apologise - but here is a video of Bill Hays lighting a match with a slingshot:


----------



## Poppie (30/9/14)

Ha Ha @johan what the heck do you want to shoot with your KETTIE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Poppie said:


> Ha Ha @johan what the heck do you want to shoot with your KETTIE


 
Poppie I grew up with a slingshot and to this day use it, much better impact with a pepper ball than a paintball gun .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Poppie (30/9/14)

@johan - also grew up with the kettie - today I shoot the Mynas -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (30/9/14)

Poppie said:


> @johan - also grew up with the kettie - today I shoot the Mynas -


 
Poppie you surprise me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Poppie (30/9/14)

@johan yes grew up with ketties - kleilatte - ens ha ha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

SAPO should learn this is how things should run


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

kimbo said:


> SAPO should learn this is how things should run


Hey @kimbo, is this our bunch of roses?


----------



## kimbo (2/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey @kimbo, is this our bunch of roses?



Not yet mate like he said it will have to be after the holiday. It will come with same courier, they dont play  These are just some new toys


----------



## BumbleBee (2/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Not yet mate like he said it will have to be after the holiday. It will come with same courier, they dont play  These are just some new toys


Ok, that's what I though, just got excited there for a moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)

im waiting for the damn PO to get their shyte together so i can get my stuff


----------



## Shako (2/10/14)

I am waiting for my awesome SX350 Chip all wrapping inside my *Black Mask - Eclispse 1st Edition* with my personally selected Unique Kiaat 3 shade grain all powered by the amazing Sony VTC5. Cant wait to get this beauty in my hands.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/10/14)

A truckload of MBV juices from the USofA since just after Moses parted the Dead Sea (or was it Red Sea), but nonetheless, it was WAY long ago.
And then some juices from VM... Should be sent tommorow.
And lastly for the SAPO strike to end (high hope I know) so I can subscribe to Zamplebox.


----------



## Tom (2/10/14)

Flash-e-vapor RBA. Was lucky to get hold of one. These are very scarce atm, there was 10 available last Friday and they were gone in am hour:

http://www.flash-e-vapor.de/shop/Flash-e-Vapor-V3-Grundgeraet-Edelstahl_p1072.html


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/10/14)

it didn't work out with the Chinese supplier. So it was back to the Walrus with me.

Just ordered:

*RDA's*
(Infinite) *454 Big Block *
(Infinite) *Magma*
(Infinite) *Mephisto*
(Infinite) *PlumeVeil*
(Cigreen) *Tobh
Omega* (they chucked this in for free)

*RDTA*
(Infinite) *Big Dripper*

*RTA*
(Infinite) *Kayfun Lite Plus V2*

*MOD*
(Infinite) *Stingray X *(With the hybrid adapter and drip tip)

*ACCESSORIES*
Like 5-6 drip tips
22mm Cloud Chasing Wide Bore Adapter (Chuff Enuff Clone)

So now the 2-3 weeks of painful waiting begins 

Should be getting my Tobeco Vulcan on Monday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

X.Fire Wood, two protank minis and two drip tips. Still a long wait ahead


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/10/14)

johan said:


> Poppie I grew up with a slingshot and to this day use it, much better impact with a pepper ball than a paintball gun .


Hmmmm @BumbleBee are you thinking what I'm thinking


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/10/14)

Getting tortured by MyUS again 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

I'm waiting for my REO mini to arrive. This wait is torture... 

In the meanwhile puffing away on the trusty EVOD


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I'm waiting for my REO mini to arrive. This wait is torture...
> 
> In the meanwhile puffing away on the trusty EVOD


Hang in there....where did you order from?


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Got it from @Oupa ... Last one left of the previous pre order


----------



## Andre (6/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Got it from @Oupa ... Last one left of the previous pre order


Ah, then it should not be too long.


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, then it should not be too long.



The killing part is that even if it arrives 8am tomorrow I'll be at work till 5pm. . . So yeah doesn't sound too long if you not sitting impatiently waiting for time to speed up lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/10/14)

Riddle said:


> The killing part is that even if it arrives 8am tomorrow I'll be at work till 5pm. . . So yeah doesn't sound too long if you not sitting impatiently waiting for time to speed up lol



You've got my permission - book off sick (_start thinking about your illness_ )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

johan said:


> You've got my permission - book off sick (_start thinking about your illness_ )



Or I can go to work in the morning and when I'm around the Chinese tourist wet my face and say guys Ebola is bad... They will beg my boss to send me home lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (9/10/14)

lol i gave up on this one. My pipe 

Took it's bloody time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (9/10/14)

waiting for a kayfun lite some vapeking juice and 28g kanthal


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

Weird checking you stuff and see that arrived in Hong Kong tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/14)

The seductive synthesis of peppered root extract and caramelized citrus.





The richness of Thai spices married to the spontaneity of red fruit and bourbon vanilla.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)

6 bottles of Antarctica! Some for me and some for new Reonauts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/14)

Bullet Fire Buttons from Fred's Creative customs!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freds-Creative-Customs/413748618765254?fref=ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

This


And this


Can't wait!
Both were posted today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/15)

TylerD said:


> This
> View attachment 19188
> 
> And this
> ...


Those are stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/15)

Still waiting on my nicoticket order left the US on the 28th of August.


----------



## Arthster (12/1/15)

Some have not been ordered but they will be with me before Feb

2 of these bad boys 



1 of these will be with me, hopefully by the end of the week if all goes well



And then I hope to go pickup one of these before the end of the month as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Detoxit Gold Pen, Gorilla stand for my iPhone and then some Hex Screwdrivers so I don't need to use that stupid allen key that comes with the Nuppin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Detoxit Gold Pen, Gorilla stand for my iPhone and then some Hex Screwdrivers so I don't need to use that stupid allen key that comes with the Nuppin!
> 
> View attachment 19199
> 
> ...


Useful stuff. Where are you getting the Deoxit Gold Pen from if I may ask?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Useful stuff. Where are you getting the Deoxit Gold Pen from if I may ask?



Amazon. Stand by...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IRCFQFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Amazon. Stand by...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IRCFQFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Not shipping to SA?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> Not shipping to SA?



Nope shipping to a USA address now... I got so frustrated with not available to your country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Some have not been ordered but they will be with me before Feb
> 
> 2 of these bad boys
> View attachment 19196



ooooooh. I think I need one as well! Will wait for the lite version though. Not going to pay more than 2 grand on a new tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/1/15)

Vaponaute juices and Kui Mod


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

I'm waiting for my smok xpro m50 2 efest 18650 batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/15)

I'm waiting for a new REO with the new 510!

And I'm also waiting for 2 x Hornets I just managed to buy on ECF!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just checked my parcel that left Florida on Wednesday... then to Tennesee and is currently at the Charles de Gaul airport in Paris... Duties and documentation and Vat all paid... should hit SA tonight and hopefully I may get an epic Vape Mail on Monday!



My parcel arrived in JHB this afternoon at 14:32! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (29/3/15)

Waitin on 2xNimbus RDA's and 2X 20W Isticks....


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

I'm waiting for some Traditional Juice stocks, a block of stabilised wood, some REO bits and pieces, Arctic Tank and a crap load of Nuppins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

It's time for a new thread to let us know what's on the way to you via post or courier and from where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

Cee Cee #2 - Fedex - USA, France, South Africa... currently in customs JHB... deliver Monday or Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

EVA Aluminum Cap for SX mini M class - Replacement for that annoying battery Cap!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (8/11/15)

I'm waiting for a Reuleaux DNA200

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

Vape Mat - http://www.vapemats.com/?product=ohms-law

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I'm waiting for a Reuleaux DNA200
> 
> View attachment 38735



You and me and a few others as well!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (8/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> You and me and a few others as well!


Yeah i think thats the best Dna200 out there and is going to be hard to beat it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (8/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mat - http://www.vapemats.com/?product=ohms-law
> View attachment 38734


Awesome vape mat but i like the rainbow coils one.


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

Mr Snow and Mr Fisher, I think we all qualify as a small mob waiting for the RoLo DNA200 to pup up on our pre-orders

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

1000 DNA200 chips sent to Wismec, 1001 ordered in SA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (8/11/15)

Zamplebox and e liquids form viper Vape USA as well 1 dripper and mech mod , over a month and still hanging in .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/11/15)

I'm waiting for a Wismec Rolo, Wotofo Lush and a Phenotype L, but theres probably going to more added onto that lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (8/11/15)

Waiting for my Uwell crown tank and some Nirvana which should hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (8/11/15)

My 2 weighing scales from Amazon, en route to Aramex
TFA stuff currently at Aramex JHB
Dynasty Drip Tip, project sub ohm saucecode tank and coils. En route to Aramex
Velocity Tobeco Clone and some USA juices, en route to Aramex
Reuleaux DNA200, pre ordered from Sir Vape.


----------



## Viper_SA (9/11/15)

Oh wow! That green Ohm's Law mights as well be framed and hung on my wall


----------



## th1rte3n (9/11/15)

Velocity mini from 3fvape sitting at customs in JHB since 31/10.
SMPL mod, 2 bay nitecore charger with 2 vtc4 batteries from fasttech shipped last week.


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

Thanks for reviving this @Rob Fisher 
Have moved your post (#604) and the posts after that to the existing thread with the same title
(Its in the vapemail forum)
Hope you guys dont mind


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for reviving this @Rob Fisher
> Have moved your post (#604) and the posts after that to the existing thread with the same title
> (Its in the vapemail forum)
> Hope you guys dont mind



Thanks Hi Ho... I looked for it but couldn't find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Cee Cee #2 is close now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Now this I can't wait to get my paws on! A Cyclone cap made from SILVER with an airflow cap from Corian Bone and a matching drip tip in Corian Bone with Silver inlay! @hands is the MAN!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/11/15)

I am waiting for a Legend called Rob Fisher at the upcoming vape meet !
Hasnt shipped yet but I am patient

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## argief (9/11/15)

Anybody using http://trackmyparcel.co.za/ 

Its the SAPO tracking website. Including notifications. Just checked it out now so cant report on the effectiveness of notifications. I ordered from slowtech and am able to track my parcel inland there! Pretty nifty! Just saw that my parcel has arrived at the post office on Friday, but I did check post this weekend and the "notification" was not there. I will promptly report to the desk for collection, looks like the site may be faster than there admin??

O yes, waiting for a Troll dripper!!!! (Parcel 1 of 3...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (9/11/15)

I am waiting for some MMM eJuice as well as some Vapour Mountain Sauses! YEAH!!!


----------



## kimbo (9/11/15)

It is a clone but cant wait to try this out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (9/11/15)

I am waiting for Kanthal wire, a sapor dripper, atty holders, wire cutter.
Arrived in Sales few days ago but no updates on SAPO website


----------



## ChadB (9/11/15)

Sigelei 150w TC and 4x LG HG2 
Hopefully the next mod I wait for is the Rolo DNA 200...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

I wonder how it all gets here as to say by sea or air over a month I'm waiting and its usps priority mail! Any one ?


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

ChadB said:


> Sigelei 150w TV and 4x LG HG2
> Hopefully the next mod I wait for is the Rolo DNA 200...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lot


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

How does one tell if it's arrived here in SA!


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My parcel arrived in JHB this afternoon at 14:32! Whoooo!
> 
> View attachment 22988


How do you get this done! I am sitting long time no dollar!


----------



## ChadB (9/11/15)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but @4RML USPS is not door-to-door delivery but rather via post boxes. So even though they might ship it "quick" to SA, once it arrives SAPO takes control and umm ya you wait. They're pretty much on a permanent go-slow, patience is highly suggested. 

I always try get friends to bring stuff for me if I can. Got a few jooses and the items mentioned above coming on Friday via a good friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

Okay so it will get to me ye?


----------



## ChadB (9/11/15)

It should get to you, the question is, WHEN will it get to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

It's much easier to just work than fool around! A honest day's work mmm mmm better than a good Vape! They differ but hey let's have both


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

kimbo said:


> It is a clone but cant wait to try this out
> 
> View attachment 38827


What is it


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

4RML said:


> How do you get this done! I am sitting long time no dollar!



I ship with Fedex from the USA. 4 days to arrives sometimes 5. Expensive but I can't wait for normal post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/11/15)

4RML said:


> What is it


AX1 RDA .. the authentic is by Vicious Ant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I ship with Fedex from the USA. 4 days to arrives sometimes 5. Expensive but I can't wait for normal post!


What's the payment like.?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

4RML said:


> What's the payment like.?



It's heavy... I shipped a small box with one mod (aka a special mod) and the shipping was R750 and the Vat and other charges were R450.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's heavy... I shipped a small box with one mod (aka a special mod) and the shipping was R750 and the Vat and other charges were R450.




I so badly want to press the dislike button

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (10/11/15)

Waiting for the bloody exchange rate to change in my favor so I can order some more stuff from overseas. Damn, it's getting insane!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/1/16)

*ZampleBox*
December Platinum Box

*Vapejoose*
Belgian Waffles 
CTC
Keylime Pie
Various odds and ends

*Atmos*
Aspire Cleito
0.5ohm UD Zephyrus V2 Coils (The ones with the massive wicks)
Aspire Triton V2 Clapton Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

P67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/1/16)

peace and quiet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

The smok Guardian111


----------



## crack2483 (21/1/16)

Payday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## Neal (21/1/16)

Trinity Bell Cap for my sub tank mini, some Atom Clapton coils (0.5) and a Sub Box Mini for my son. Life is cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## th1rte3n (22/1/16)

Some kanthal, stanless wire, some fancy alien claptoned ribbon wire(first want to see if I like that kind of thing before I make my own), atomizer stands, spare glass for my billow, noisy cricket, 2 Sony vtc4's, cuboid, 4 LG turds. 

Hopefully won't have to scratch the new vape stuff itch for a while...I hope

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

24 and 26 ss wire and a black Griffin which I will get Monday then some atty stands and some unicorn droppers from fastech


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/1/16)

My ship to come in.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> My ship to come in.....


Nooit... Go BIG or go home :



I'm worried mine will look more like this when it does pitch :

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/1/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Nooit... Go BIG or go home :
> View attachment 43896
> 
> 
> ...


I only need 2 million not 20 lol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> I only need 2 million not 20 lol



Nope, You may NEED only 2, but what you really WANT is only 20

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (23/1/16)

I am waiting for NCV strawb.... 
From Vape cartel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Nooit... Go BIG or go home :
> View attachment 43896
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your shipping ship and raise you my shipping ship

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll see your shipping ship and raise you my shipping ship
> 
> View attachment 43913



I'll see your shipping ship and raise you... the shipyard where all your ships are made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/2/16)

*RX200 *(Black)
*


25MM VCMT RTA *(Black)
*


Alliance V2+ RDA* (Stainless)
*


SOI Subzero RDA* (Black)
*


HAZE Dripper Tank* (Black)
*


Hannya RD*A (Black)
*


2 Silicone sleeves for the RX200* (black and lime green)
*




Liquid Mind hand made Chuff Cap* (Like the picture)
*


District F5ve Kupcake Chuff Cap* (Black)
*


MC Modz Top Hatty Chuff Cap* (Lime Green)



*150m of Lightening Vapes 24G Kanthal A1
60m of Lightening Vapes 24G Nichrome 80
60m of Lightening Vapes 26G Nichrome 80*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/16)

Scored another Unicorn! Finally managed to snare a second Divo!  The atty in the middle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

i'm waiting for month-end to be honest need some moola so that I can get a Rolo and some DIY stuffs.


----------



## Cespian (17/2/16)

1. $ < R13.00
2. 4pm (home time)
3. "On the world to change" - John Meyer
4. Falling of fees/Zuma
5. Ultima
6. Winter (excessively hairy people can relate)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

Cespian said:


> 1. $ < R13.00
> 2. 4pm (home time)
> 3. "On the world to change" - John Meyer
> 4. Falling of fees/Zuma
> ...


Ultima?! Skill gain macros?


----------



## Cespian (17/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Ultima?! Skill gain macros?



Na, for my cramping legs, arms and dry knuckles... you know, the side effects you magically get after vaping for 2 years

#sarcasm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Ultima is important to all of us vapers - it's a magical substance "My hands on some Ultima must get." says my little yoda voice in my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/16)

never used ultima


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> never used ultima



lol you would only need it if you suffered from a very rare set of symptoms. So don't worry.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol you would only need it if you suffered from a very rare set of symptoms. So don't worry.


such as?


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> such as?



Dry knuckles for one 

Dude have you watched RIPTrippers deleted video were he punts Ultima? Search this forum for it then you will know what I'm talking about - it's a joke basically.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

1) 100ml XXX 6mg
2) 100ml XXX 6mg
3) 30ml Tropical Ice 6mg
4) 30ml Tropical Ice 6mg
5) 10x UD Japanese Cotton
6) 28G Kanthal 10m


----------



## Casper (18/2/16)

I'm waiting for the VapeMeet!!!!


----------



## Casper (18/2/16)

Clouder said:


> 1) 100ml XXX 6mg
> 2) 100ml XXX 6mg
> 3) 30ml Tropical Ice 6mg
> 4) 30ml Tropical Ice 6mg
> ...



Frikin prick!!

You ordered without asking me what I want!! Wadda prick!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

@Casper you didnt answer your phone so I went ahead and ordered wifffout you! YEAH!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (18/2/16)

@Clouder, it's a real pitty profused swearing at someone is prohibited on this forum.... 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

@Casper ...MEH!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Money to buy a Vaporshark DNA200 (or SMY SDNA200). 
A Presa 75 I ordered ages ago.


----------



## Andre (18/2/16)

Too many mods and atomizers and gear. Concerted effort to reduce my juice stash required. This is going to be difficult. Withdrawal symptoms. Already miss the courier guy.

Custom mod ordered months ago does not count.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (18/2/16)

Andre said:


> Too many mods and atomizers and gear. Concerted effort to reduce my juice stash required. This is going to be difficult. Withdrawal symptoms. Already miss the courier guy.
> 
> Custom mod ordered months ago does not count.


It can be an absolute nightmare ... cold sweats, the shakes and pacing up & down with no purpose other than to fight the temptation to hit the online vendors & checkout !!! I know the pain  & there's always next month @Andre . There's 4 juices I want to order - only available from 3 different vendors = 3 delivery charges! That's frustrating!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (18/2/16)

1. Joyetech egrip rba 510 adapter
2.UD Hunter RDA
3.Joyetech Cubis grey
4.geekvape 3in1 DIY kit
5.cubis RBA head
6.wismec Indestructible RDA
7.2xInnokin Ucan



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/2/16)

Andre said:


> Too many mods and atomizers and gear. Concerted effort to reduce my juice stash required. This is going to be difficult. Withdrawal symptoms. Already miss the courier guy.



Andre, 
Next time you are in CT, just grab an Aramex envelope at a nearby PnP, and send the mod or juice currently in your pocket to your own address.
Just make sure it's not your favourite mod & atty ... 
Withdrawal symptoms sorted, and it only cost you R99, cheaper than a doctor's appointment 

You can also try SAPO and mail it to yourself. It might be a bit like playing russian roulette, but by the time you do eventually get it, you would definitely have forgotten about it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouder (18/2/16)

OH I FORGOT TO MENTION!!!

Another great thing I'm waiting for.... is to win the Lotto!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (18/2/16)

My trusty Olight charger is on its last legs, so i am waiting for one of these:
​*XTAR VC2 Dual Slots USB Battery Charger*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## element0709 (18/2/16)

Yes yes got these today!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

I'm now waiting for the new Vape Cartel store. 
Also, I have a Coil Master coiler coming. Which is interesting because my middle name is actually Coil Master! 

JK. It's Coil Melter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (22/2/16)

Trying out a few random things.


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Waiting for:

Terminator
Incubus Clone Mechanical Box Mod w/ Baal V2 RDA Atomizer Kit


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

P67.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> P67.


How long has it been ? I am sure I read some threads where you expected delivery in JAN.....must be killing you.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> How long has it been ? I am sure I read some threads where you expected delivery in JAN.....must be killing you.



Almost time... they should leave the US this week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (22/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *RX200 *(Black)
> *
> View attachment 45839
> 
> ...



The Black RX200 looks so much nicer than the Turquoise and white colour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Payday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (28/2/16)

Mutation X234
Baal V3
Tsunami RDA


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

woot payday finally here whoop whoop - no longer need to wait for money, now just letting the CUD flow. I'm waiting for the following:
1) Fountain V2 <-- Cheap way to get into Squonking
2) Valley Vapour DIY goodies <-- This is not going to be apart of my vape budget this is becoming a part of my daily needs CUD budget.


----------



## Stevape;) (29/2/16)

Some new concentrates from Valley Vapour = New creations


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Waiting for Kanger dripbox.....when available to order and Leprechaun Squonker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (4/4/16)

Got myself a decent list this month on the wait for it all now: 

Rx200 red and black 
Rx200 full white 
3 Protective Sleeves 
Noisy Cricket Red
Indestructible RDA 
Theorem RDA
Wotofo Ice Cube RDA 
BMI RDA 
Collection of 280 battery sleeves
3m Fused Clapton Roll 28Ga 
3m Tiger Roll 26Ga 
15 X 30ML unicorn Bottles
TwistedMesses Squared RDA 
Tiger Kantal 10piece 

Picked up a 6 bay Efest charger to for it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

I'm waiting for new batches of different ceramic coils and ceramic coil driven tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for new batches of different ceramic coils and ceramic coil driven tanks.



Totally with Rob on this.. I also want to get back into to dripping with a second setup..


----------



## Gizmo (4/4/16)

By the way @Rob Fisher. I think the Cerabis from Cera Vape looks like a winner


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

I want and need @Gizmo'arama!


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Soprono said:


> Got myself a decent list this month on the wait for it all now:
> 
> Rx200 red and black
> Rx200 full white
> ...



That is a serious list you have @Soprono
Two Rxs !
Power for days and days
And a noisy cricket

When it all arrives, would be great to see a photo of all that gear lined up next to each other!

You need a lot of batteries for those -  (Marriages and all)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (4/4/16)

Silver said:


> That is a serious list you have @Soprono
> Two Rxs !
> Power for days and days
> And a noisy cricket
> ...



Will now be the 3 RX Silver still running my black one . Sooooo tempted just to get the Teal One and complete the set I have to say but might just be a waste haha. 

Shall defiantly post a picture all together. 

Iv got a complete box of 280 battery wraps coming in to so I'll give each one the fame they deserve to know who's paired together as well. Sitting currently on 15 turd batteries


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Soprono said:


> Will now be the 3 RX Silver still running my black one . Sooooo tempted just to get the Teal One and complete the set I have to say but might just be a waste haha.
> 
> Shall defiantly post a picture all together.
> 
> Iv got a complete box of 280 battery wraps coming in to so I'll give each one the fame they deserve to know who's paired together as well. Sitting currently on 15 turd batteries



Lol @Soprono
You have style - and a serious case of gear acquisition syndrome

But I fully understand it
If you like a particular mod - get it in as many colours as possible - so you can load various flavours and see exactly which one is which. I have tried explaining that to my wife and she just shrugs her shoulders...
Haha


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

PS - just to add, for the price and the performance, the RX is a great device indeed - so having three of them is perfectly understandable.

PPS - for any good device one likes, one needs at least two (one for backup). And if you like it a lot, then the third is a no-brainer. I think four and five are more tricky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soprono (4/4/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Soprono
> You have style - and a serious case of gear acquisition syndrome
> 
> But I fully understand it
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better. It's the only mod I have found to rise above the rest still. Hence the RDAs too for the purchase just makes it easier to have the ones you want when you want without having to rewick or change things up. 

It's a difficult situation to explain the reasoning behind it...it should simply be summed up as "it's the way the universe works"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Soprono said:


> Couldn't have said it any better. It's the only mod I have found to rise above the rest still. Hence the RDAs too for the purchase just makes it easier to have the ones you want when you want without having to rewick or change things up.
> 
> It's a difficult situation to explain the reasoning behind it...it should simply be summed up as "it's the way the universe works"



Agreed - and if our wives are smart they will know that a happy vaper makes a happy husband 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/4/16)

I am waiting for this bad attack of Gear Acquisition Syndrome to pass...


----------



## Soprono (5/4/16)

Delivery 1 of 3 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA (5/4/16)

I'm waiting to come up with a way to to explain to my better half why I'm going to buy RX200 and TwistedMesses RDA in all black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'm waiting to come up with a way to to explain to my better half why I'm going to buy RX200 and TwistedMesses RDA in all black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tell her that you decided against the DNA version for R2500 and went for the plain black version for less than half the price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Just tell her that you decided against the DNA version for R2500 and went for the plain black version for less than half the price


Also, keep this in mind...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GreenyZA (5/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Just tell her that you decided against the DNA version for R2500 and went for the plain black version for less than half the price


That's a plan @BumbleBee... She'll be like broken TV afterwards though.... Pretty pictures but no sound... But at least there's still pretty pictures to look at while vaping my new gear. hahahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soprono (9/4/16)

New Stock arriving trying out 3FVape with DHL package onto it. Got a few things for a buddy and a Velocity V2 black and a V1 Mini in all white for the White Rx200 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

Latest waiting list:

15 Unicorn Bottles
10 Theorem Coils 
3 AirForce One RDA's 
New Batteries from Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)

Gold Petri Authentic.
Gold Petri Authentic (Bottom Fed for my P67).
Bunch of awesome Resin Pen Blanks for @hands to make me some EPIC Drip Tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ernest (24/5/16)

2 x Leprechauns 
1 x JB Mods wood squonker
1 x Squonking Ant with authentic Petri  , but I might just take what they have now and "drip that thang".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (24/5/16)

1x RX200
1x 30mm Temple RDA
1x Sigelei 150w
1x Nitcore i4charger
1x Velocity RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (24/5/16)

My Inlaws to go home
Another SMPL Mech
Avo22
Another Velocity RDA with BF pin for the dripbox
510 connectors, buttons and mosfets for DIY mods

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Andre (24/5/16)

FlavourArt concentrates, which Valley Vapour (@drew) is bringing in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/5/16)

Better days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Soprono (24/5/16)

The Others: 

Protective Sleeve Case for RX200
Authentic Vapesoon Protective Silicone Sleeve Case for Joyetech eGo AIO *2
Wismec Reuleaux RX200S
Portable Carrying Shoulder Storage Bag 
Joyetech eVic VTC Mini 75W TC VW Mod with Cubis Tank Kit
Coil Master Kit V2
Kanthal A1 26 AWG Resistance Wire 
Authenitc Nitecore D4 4-Slot Digital Battery Charger
Authentic Joyetech eGo ONE AIO 1500mAh Battery Starter Kit
Authentic Vapesoon Protective Silicone Sleeve Case for Joyetech eGo AIO - Green
Uwell Coil Heads for Crown Sub Ohm Tank - Silver, 0.25 Ohm


----------



## blujeenz (24/5/16)

Aromamizer Supreme 7ml, its spent 2 weeks getting "sorted" in Amsterdam.
Probably 1 week in the red light district and 1 week getting high in their "coffee shops" and then topped it off with a 2 week cruise to Cape Town.
Im going to have the most laid back 'mizer Supreme south of the equator. 


Destination Country - South Africa
Origin Country - Netherlands
2016-05-21 08:20, The item has arrived in the country of destination,
2016-05-18 05:27, The item is on transport to the country of destination,
2016-05-14 11:15, The item is at the PostNL sorting center,
2016-05-04 04:53, The item is ready for shipment,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

1. Payday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## picautomaton (24/5/16)

Livepor VTC80 kit. It has one of those new type of coils and look forward to trying it. Will report my findings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/16)

Nautilus X
Vaporesso ORC Tank
ProTank 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Smok TF-RDTA (@Durmail)
Smok H-Priv (Unshipped)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/5/16)

Beautiful Nemesis Tube mech with Fountain V3 ordered from Fasttech just now  Let the wait begin


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Beautiful Nemesis Tube mech with Fountain V3 ordered from Fasttech just now  Let the wait begin


T minus 149 days. And counting 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> T minus 149 days. And counting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



No no no no


----------



## Petrus (24/5/16)

Special mail from Italy.......? Will keep you posted. Mail from Catfish Atty's....? Mail from Reomods......?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soprono (31/5/16)

Tesla 3 Mod
Bacon Cotton 
VapeThink 26AWG Kanthal
iJoy Tornado Nano Tank
Vapor Mountain XXX and Menthal Ice (Need to give this stuff a try)


----------



## Petrus (31/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Special mail from Italy.......? Will keep you posted. Mail from Catfish Atty's....? Mail from Reomods......?


So far got my Tmod Squonker and Thump atty. Reo mail still in transit....Day 55


----------



## Greyz (31/5/16)

Smok H-Priv
4 Samsung 25R's
1 Nitecore D2 charger
Various coil wire (SS, Ni80 and SS)


----------



## mildly.inked (4/6/16)

Have been checking @Sir Vape's site just about daily for the last week or so and when I checked now it show's the Minikin 1.5 under "just arrived"! Order place and paid for so....

1 Black Minikin 1.5 coming my way


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/16)

Gold Petri... hopefully Monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/6/16)

BLUE PETRI! Hopefully same time as @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (5/6/16)

Still waiting for the 2 Minikin V1.5 150W I pre ordered (that's on asModus who has only released the black version so far and sent some to vendors around the world already but not sent my black one yet)... and the Melo III and Melo III Mini tanks that were suppose to be delivered Friday by the USPS (who all too often are more an American Storage Facility than a reliable postal carrier). I'm not really in a hurry for any of it, but will call asMODus Monday to find out what the delay is going to be for the black one, and especially the white version that that have not released any of yet. Another one of those companies that doesn't keep their customers updated on orders, while you folks in SA can pick one up from at least one local B&M there that already has some on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

Awaiting my Gold Petri to go on my Gold Antz Modz... I have a feeling that I may only get it Tuesday because I think with @Ollie building my coils for me we may have missed the courier cut off on Friday! But I'm amped to see what Built By Ollie will look like! Bring it on FLAVOUR!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (5/6/16)

All will be revealed on Tuesday @Rob Fisher. The wire is made, just need to do the install tomorrow morning at graft! Ill wick it for you too....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/16)

Ollie said:


> All will be revealed on Tuesday @Rob Fisher. The wire is made, just need to do the install tomorrow morning at graft! Ill wick it for you too....



Thanks @Ollie! Plus I now know not to hang around at the top of the driveway like a bad smell... will do that Tuesday!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/16)

Another Gold Petri but this one is bottom fed by Cat Fish Atty Mods in the US! Paid awaiting delivery!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MoeHS1 (13/6/16)

I'm waiting for some XXX and a Joyetech BF RBA from Vapour Mountain


----------



## Mark121m (13/6/16)

Wotofo triple twisted 420 box mod
Joytech Ego aio
Rx200
Smpl black n red Splatter kit Incl velocity rda


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

RX200 Black/Red shipped yesterday from Gearbest
Smok H-Priv currently at Durmail

and about 200ml of different juices steeping in the cupboard (dunno if that counts as waiting lol)


----------



## Mark121m (13/6/16)

@Greyz ofcourse waiting for liquid counts.
You anxious to try it out n vape on it or with it.


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> @Greyz ofcourse waiting for liquid counts.
> You anxious to try it out n vape on it or with it.



I keen to vape them as my initial drip tests were so good after 2 days that I been battling to leave them alone. The cherry on the cake would be vaping them on my new Smok H-Priv! I'm praying I have the mod in my hands by Friday 

Do you DIY? If you do join the conversation HERE


----------



## Spydro (14/6/16)

All I'm waiting for at the moment is a Sig 213 due this week, and to go to my mail place and pick up the 5 spare glass tubes for Melo III Mini Tanks that were delivered from China today (only took 4 days door to door).


----------



## Soprono (14/6/16)

Tesla Invader 3 
Cotton Bacon V3 
Tornado Mini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

My sparkly mermaid mod.


----------



## Mac75 (14/6/16)

My red personalized leprechaun  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (14/6/16)

A whole bunch of various wire, included some alien rods and such.
Coil Jig
A drip tip or two
Ceramic Tweezers
Some empty 30ml dripper bottles


Now the wait begins  hehe


----------



## Stosta (14/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> A whole bunch of various wire, included some alien rods and such.
> Coil Jig
> A drip tip or two
> Ceramic Tweezers
> ...


Sounds like a typical Fasttech order if I'm not mistaken


----------



## PsyCLown (14/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Sounds like a typical Fasttech order if I'm not mistaken


Gearbest actually, so very close  hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

A new batch of @hands Drip Tips made from acrylic blanks I bought from the USA... can't wait!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Waiting for payday 
Then straight after that
Minikin 1.5
Vgod trick tank
Eleaf pico kit(pink for hrh)
Snow wolf mini(second hand)
Target tank
5 x 25R samsung batteries
I4 battery charger
8 x joyetech aio starter kits
A pack of vaperreso ccell 0.9's
Replacement coils for the vgod
100ml milky strawberry ice cream
60ml Trinity
100ml DDD
100ml xxx

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m (17/6/16)

Wooooo so Rx200 Black recieved - 

still awaiting
Wotofo triple twisted 420 box mod
Joytech Ego aio
Smpl black n red Splatter kit Incl velocity rda


----------



## Stosta (17/6/16)

@Greyz ... Does this mean it's at JHB already? Need you advice King G-Dawg!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (17/6/16)

A LOT of DIY goodies. Now the fun starts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (17/6/16)

Wooooooo Goodies Shipped
Fastech _ 600bucks well spent


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Stosta said:


> @Greyz ... Does this mean it's at JHB already? Need you advice King G-Dawg!
> View attachment 57988


Looks like it's at the airport getting ready to leave. I'd say you are 2 weeks away from having it in your hand.

Heavens gift used DHL to ship my prize. It's already on its way to Durban departed from Jozi this morning. Damn now that's fast shipping

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Looks like it's at the airport getting ready to leave. I'd say you are 2 weeks away from having it in your hand.
> 
> Heavens gift used DHL to ship my prize. It's already on its way to Durban departed from Jozi this morning. Damn now that's fast shipping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah that's the $60 option. When I got the Nano they had sent it on the Sunday and I had it on Tuesday morning. If one organised a group buy and split that shipping option it would be totally worth it!

2 weeks?! Yessssssssss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

That's crazy shipping bru. So you mean I'll have it by Monday?
Efun.top paid shipping is fast when compared to fasttech. Last shipment was a total of 15 days from the day they despatched it.
My fingers are crossed but you should have it before our meet.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (17/6/16)

Greyz said:


> That's crazy shipping bru. So you mean I'll have it by Monday?
> Efun.top paid shipping is fast when compared to fasttech. Last shipment was a total of 15 days from the day they despatched it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah you should have it by Monday, I've always been lucky that the stuff they have sent me has always been dispatched at the beginning of the week and so I have it before the weekend (once it was on a Wednesday, got it on a Friday!). The waiting actually kills me with other shipping options, I always think I will be able to handle it patiently but I still check the tracking every 5 minutes!


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah you should have it by Monday, I've always been lucky that the stuff they have sent me has always been dispatched at the beginning of the week and so I have it before the weekend (once it was on a Wednesday, got it on a Friday!). The waiting actually kills me with other shipping options, I always think I will be able to handle it patiently but I still check the tracking every 5 minutes!


I could get used to this speedy shipping from China. But if the shipping is $60 which is twice the price of the mod, then I quickly develop a patient streak  
We still need to talk, I wanna know what you doing to heavens gifts Christina that you keep getting free kit.... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/6/16)

Greyz said:


> I could get used to this speedy shipping from China. But if the shipping is $60 which is twice the price of the mod, then I quickly develop a patient streak
> We still need to talk, I wanna know what you doing to heavens gifts Christina that you keep getting free kit....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (21/6/16)

Waiting on 3 diff orders From different vendorsthe race is on  

The black minikin is sold out so hope the other colours arrive soon


----------



## brotiform (21/6/16)

Better days...


----------



## Spydro (21/6/16)

Serpent Mini RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (21/6/16)

My Laisimo L1 to finish up in the paint stripping solution so i can give it a polished brushed aluminium look and feel. #pimpyourmod #diy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/16)

My BF Gold authentic Petri is on it's way from the USA now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

The price of the Avo 24 to be really low.. lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Casper (22/6/16)

Polished silver PICO, with 4ml Melo 3 tank, one turd, and a silicone sleeve. Ordered late last night from Sir-Vape!

OMG I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casper (22/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A new batch of @hands Drip Tips made from acrylic blanks I bought from the USA... can't wait!


What does the blanks look like oom @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Soprono (22/6/16)

HexOhm V3.0


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Casper said:


> What does the blanks look like oom @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/6/16)

Payday and for my company reimbursement to come through! Going to Mauritius for a week for training so will need to pack my drippers and a few flavours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (22/6/16)

Waiting for my very first DIY order. Excited and ready for the learning curve!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (26/6/16)




----------



## SAVaper (28/6/16)

My scale and some new flavours from VV. It should arrive any minute now......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> My scale and some new flavours from VV. It should arrive any minute now......


We shall need proof in the Vape Mail thread!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Soprono (28/6/16)

Just placed a order for 2 Fuchai 213 (133s) , RX200s sleeve and a fused Clapton roll. 

Just arrived in the country was my Tesla V3 and some Cotton Bacon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86 (30/6/16)

Another 100ml Debbie does donuts and 3 more Aio kits,piffed 2 of the previous 4 and sold the other 2,trying to spread the love of Vape in the northern cape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DaveH (9/7/16)

I'm waiting for Joyetech to bring out some ceramic coils that will fit the Cubis tank.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (28/7/16)

Ordered an eGo AIO yesterday, along with some MMM Ashybac in 12mg from Vapeclub

Hopefully it arrives tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (28/7/16)

Hell to freeze over so it won't be as hot there as it gets here for my eternal residence there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/16)

My 3rd Divo... it's on it's way from the US of A... now just waiting for the little slip in my Post Box...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mark121m (2/8/16)

Awaiting my order from
Clyrolinx.co.za 

270rands worth of
DIY 
Woooohooooo so excited 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (2/8/16)

Waiting for a couple of items from two foreign countries at the moment... one from Latvia and one from Texas.

Magnetic Stir Plate for DIY; Black Avocado Genesis style RTA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (2/8/16)

Payday


----------



## Deckie (2/8/16)

My ship to come in....


----------



## Neal (2/8/16)

Waiting for @shaunnadan to stop keeping us all in suspenders and tell us what wicked thing is coming our way...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (2/8/16)

Neal said:


> Waiting for @shaunnadan to stop keeping us all in suspenders and tell us what wicked thing is coming our way...


Haha Haha

I love my job

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

I'm waiting for that new DNA75 Squonker to land on our shores!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/16)

Waiting for this tank of juice to finish so that I can put something else in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## PsyCLown (2/8/16)

Hmm, quite a bit actually.

6x 18650 batteries
Opus Battery Charger
Limitless RDTA Plus
A bunch of wire / coils
510 heat sink


Then a whole bunch of stuff for my friends:
More batteries, 2 mod kits, RDA, Nitecore charger and so forth.

Even some Go Pro gear and Necklaces are in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (3/8/16)

For my new quest that has changed gears some from the original plan of just buying more Avocado's... The first of the new RTA's that I can build myself I've decided to try to compliment all the Avocado's is due Friday. They will be the hopeful replacements for all of the ceramic coil tanks and other RTA's I have that I don't like IF they cut the mustard. The goal is to have extra RTA's running different liquids for the 6 TC Mod's I still use (Minikin's, Sig and Pico's normally running Avo's). I'll include some of the TC/RTA combos in rotations along with some of my Reos each rotation. *I've made my list of possible RTA's, counted it twice and don't need any other suggestions.* And they'll be bought one at a time. IOW, this time if one proves itself very well for my uses I'll just get more of them and call it good to go for tanks. I still prefer the Reos and specific BF atty's for them over these mods/tanks, so I don't really need anymore regulated mods either.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/16)

@Spydro the Coil Art Mage has brilliant flavour but I wish the build quality was better... the screws are crap as are the internal threads... and I hate the top cap that is really smooth and difficult to screw off to refill and most times I have to take out my drip tip and use a pair of pliers to loosen it... hopefully they will fix these issues with version 2 when and if it comes out. But I must say after getting the wicking right on it I am still using it which surprises me a lot... the flavour isn't as smooth as with the cCells but that is not a bad thing and it's almost like I prefer it when I'm looking for *more *than a perfect vape if that makes any sense?

The most hassle free RTA with decent flavour I have has to be the Serpent mini... I do love my Avo's but find them a schlep to rewick and to refill all the time... actually I think it's time I rewicked and Avo because the flavour is also top notch on them...


----------



## Caramia (3/8/16)

Spydro said:


> For my new quest that has changed gears some from the original plan of just buying more Avocado's... The first of the new RTA's that I can build myself I've decided to try to compliment all the Avocado's is due Friday. They will be the hopeful replacements for all of the ceramic coil tanks and other RTA's I have that I don't like IF they cut the mustard. The goal is to have extra RTA's running different liquids for the 6 TC Mod's I still use (Minikin's, Sig and Pico's normally running Avo's). I'll include some of the TC/RTA combos in rotations along with some of my Reos each rotation. I've made my list of possible RTA's, counted it twice and don't need any other suggestions. And they'll be bought one at a time. IOW, this time if one proves itself very well for my uses I'll just get more of them and call it good to go for tanks. I still prefer the Reos and specific BF atty's for them over these mods/tanks, so I don't really need anymore regulated mods either.


I am eagerly awaiting the verdict(s), as I am also almost at my end - having the Sig, Picos (love the tanks, hate the stock coils, tried a 0.6 cCell, it was a rubbish one and I could not care to try again, the 0.9 ohm is lying unused on the Melo heap with the Kanger Subtanks, building the ECR heads is just too finicky, the hands and fingers are not as nimble anymore (and I am a portrait artist, so it's a bloody bummer in winter)).
I am in two minds about the Minikin or another Sig (Fuchai213 or 150w tc), or maybe just both. I need something that will last, easy to maintain, and am partial to good power management, and that can withstand my hectic outdoor life, and an Avo (or two).
Currently using Geekvape Eagle, love it for its capacity, Limitless Plus - fab flavour and enourmous tank, Theorem, Bellus - unbeatable for dessert flavours, Velocity RDA, Kanger Protank 4 as back-up.
So, all in all, waiting for my mind to make itself up


----------



## Spydro (3/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro the Coil Art Mage has brilliant flavour but I wish the build quality was better... the screws are crap as are the internal threads... and I hate the top cap that is really smooth and difficult to screw off to refill and most times I have to take out my drip tip and use a pair of pliers to loosen it... hopefully they will fix these issues with version 2 when and if it comes out. But I must say after getting the wicking right on it I am still using it which surprises me a lot... the flavour isn't as smooth as with the cCells but that is not a bad thing and it's almost like I prefer it when I'm looking for *more *than a perfect vape if that makes any sense?
> 
> The most hassle free RTA with decent flavour I have has to be the Serpent mini... I do love my Avo's but find them a schlep to rewick and to refill all the time... actually I think it's time I rewicked and Avo because the flavour is also top notch on them...



I knew that "no suggestions needed" wouldn't stop you bro. 

The Mage was already on my list despite the Moonshot being a higher quality build. But I'm not going to deal with the build deck on it. I already have a Serpent Mini, it got tried and put away as one of those I don't like. Better than the TheoJunk, but mostly just hype when it was not what I was looking for. As for the Avo's, I consider them the most hassle free. I don't fuss at all with wicking them my way, and rarely have to rewick them. They each run the same joose all the time and almost none of my DIY's gunk up coils/wicks very fast. I seldom if ever burn the cotton I use in them. Your favored Rayon would not hold up to my long lung hits in the builds I run in them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (4/8/16)

Caramia said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the verdict(s), as I am also almost at my end - having the Sig, Picos (love the tanks, hate the stock coils, tried a 0.6 cCell, it was a rubbish one and I could not care to try again, the 0.9 ohm is lying unused on the Melo heap with the Kanger Subtanks, building the ECR heads is just too finicky, the hands and fingers are not as nimble anymore (and I am a portrait artist, so it's a bloody bummer in winter)).
> I am in two minds about the Minikin or another Sig (Fuchai213 or 150w tc), or maybe just both. I need something that will last, easy to maintain, and am partial to good power management, and that can withstand my hectic outdoor life, and an Avo (or two).
> Currently using Geekvape Eagle, love it for its capacity, Limitless Plus - fab flavour and enourmous tank, Theorem, Bellus - unbeatable for dessert flavours, Velocity RDA, Kanger Protank 4 as back-up.
> So, all in all, waiting for my mind to make itself up



It'll be awhile before I decide as I'm in no hurry to work through the list. That is unless I find something I really like sooner, stop there and just buy more of them.

Like with everything else in vaping the gear is a personal thing. Matters not what anybody else likes, what you like best is the right gear.

So just my opinion based on my experiences... the Melo III/III Mini's were what I considered the best of all my ceramic coil tanks. I never used anything but the Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCells in them. All the other stock coils that came with them and all the Vaporesso tanks were just put aside. By far the worst ceramic coil tanks I bought were the two Cerabis tanks (and way too many coils for them). The ridiculous number of Vaporesso 0.9V coils I bought were also a waste of money if I never use any of the tanks that can run them again. The biggest piece of junk bought was the Theorem. 

The Avo's are all dialed in and get it done in spades for me with the builds and liquids they run. I put the builds in them I knew would be spot on, easy wick them and use them with no fuss of muss for ages other than constantly refilling them when they are in my rotations. Not an issue, refill juice is always right at hand, only takes a few seconds and they are back online. But they have more than doubled the amount of juice I vape every day/night. Also not an issue as I DIY almost all of my own liquids. Getting back to some of my Reos more is what it's all about now days. The TC mods/tanks are mostly just something to play around with. I also need to step up my DIY as I want to come up with some new ADV's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/8/16)

For the Sapor Plus RDA

http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-sapor-plus-rda.html


----------



## Mark121m (7/9/16)

I'm waiting for a Sleeve for my IPV5 @SirVapes.
And DIY juice from @Geoff #Clyrolinx

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (8/9/16)

zadiac said:


> For the Sapor Plus RDA
> 
> http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-sapor-plus-rda.html


I'm waiting for my Hohm Slice mod.Anyone out there try or own one?


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

Have a Petri RTA and another TC mod to run it and some of my other RTA's on coming. 

Also have another RTA and another RDA coming to try out before I make any comments on them (or none at all if they don't cut the mustard for my uses).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

A second Serpent Mini 25...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

My gold leprechaun......hopefully the Irish luck can land me a permanent job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/9/16)

Blue Leprechaun! And considering what rda to buy to replace my spinning centre post UD Hunter..:/

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (8/9/16)

Wooohooooo
Both parcels arrived today

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Awaiting my DIY nicotine.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

I waiting for this beautiful squonker... Now @kimbo pull some wheelies and get my baby to the courier!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I waiting for this beautiful squonker... Now @kimbo pull some wheelies and get my baby to the courier!
> View attachment 67814



These lost vape bf mods are beautiful uncle Rob.
Hope you have many happy vapes on that baby.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I waiting for this beautiful squonker... Now @kimbo pull some wheelies and get my baby to the courier!
> View attachment 67814


thats screaming sandton larney

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Rolo DNA
3 x batteries
Mage RTA
Lung Candy Snapback

All from the very handsome , very disease free @Maxxis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (15/9/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (15/9/16)

Goblin Mini v3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> A second Serpent Mini 25...


My first Serpent Mini 25

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (15/9/16)

Bf Therion..sigh..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Now I have more vape mail , tomorrow's delivery includes :

Limitless lux mod
6 x efest 26650 batteries
Limitless RDTA
Rolo DNA
3 x Samsung 25R
Mage RTA
Lung Candy snapback

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang (15/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Rolo DNA
> 3 x batteries
> Mage RTA
> Lung Candy Snapback
> ...


I lol'd !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/16)

Another Fatty Drip Tip from @hands for my second Serpent Mini 25!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/16)

What am I waiting for? Well here goes attempt number 4 with the O16... the cloud cap caused some FOMO... so let's try again!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Maxxis (21/9/16)

Now the wait begins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## brotiform (21/9/16)

Ooooh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/16)

Maxxis said:


> Now the wait begins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow that is impressive!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/16)

Maxxis said:


> Now the wait begins.



DNA @Maxxis?


----------



## Maxxis (21/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA @Maxxis?



Indeed sir. 26650 DNA75. Figured it will be perfect for the Kayfun 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/16)

Maxxis said:


> Indeed sir. 26650 DNA75. Figured it will be perfect for the Kayfun 5



What a beauty! FOMO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/16)

For the first time in ages I'm excited for some vape mail arriving tomorrow from Durbs 



it's going to be one heluva long day staring out the window, the courier usually gets to me in the late afternoon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (22/9/16)

Waiting for my 6th Rolo , Limitless Plus RDTA , and a few bits and bobs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/16)

Maxxis said:


> Now the wait begins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Waiting for my 6th Rolo , Limitless Plus RDTA , and a few bits and bobs


I get this feeling that you like rolos   you're a rolonaught of sorts 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform (22/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I get this feeling that you like rolos   you're a rolonaught of sorts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



And number 7 arrives next week 
I have found my happy place in terms of mods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (23/9/16)

Waiting for several items... Petri RTA; Nitecore D4 charger; 100' 24ga N80 wire; five 10G packets of CottonBacon V2; A/S steel tweezers.






I still have not picked up the black Pharaoh RDA yet that has been at my mail place since the 19th.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

Guess who is starting to DIY?? 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Guess who is starting to DIY??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wild guess would be - @StangV2_0 ! Enjoy, it is an awesome hobby.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

A Vaporesso Estoc that has been held up at customs for the last couple of days, but I only answered the phone today to find out who was bothering me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

Andre said:


> My wild guess would be - @StangV2_0 ! Enjoy, it is an awesome hobby.


Im trying to avoid picking up more hobbies!! Lol. 

Only reason I am going DIY is to try slow the cash flow on juice. Although I may have gone overboard on this order.. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Im trying to avoid picking up more hobbies!! Lol.
> 
> Only reason I am going DIY is to try slow the cash flow on juice. Although I may have gone overboard on this order..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


you need to avoid diy law #1..."u will be missing one key ingredient always"...so this is not overboard - its paying to prove the null hypothesis thereby slamming the main hypothesis to bits with a 10 trillion watt mod..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> you need to avoid diy law #1..."u will be missing one key ingredient always"...so this is not overboard - its paying to prove the null hypothesis thereby slamming the main hypothesis to bits with a 10 trillion watt mod..


Haha. I started out by finding 3 or 4 popular recipes and then ordered the ingredients for them. Well that was the plan.. 

Somewhere along the line i wondered if I may be able to make a creamy Bourbon flavoured vape with a hint of cherry which would be awesome for a Friday afternoon vape at work. And it all went downhill from there..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Haha. I started out by finding 3 or 4 popular recipes and then ordered the ingredients for them. Well that was the plan..
> 
> Somewhere along the line i wondered if I may be able to make a creamy Bourbon flavoured vape with a hint of cherry which would be awesome for a Friday afternoon vape at work. And it all went downhill from there..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


dude...i was thinking abt the same profile sunday nite...trying to nail it this week


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> dude...i was thinking abt the same profile sunday nite...trying to nail it this week


Well ill be sure to share whatever I come up with.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Well ill be sure to share whatever I come up with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


same my side....brothers in arms *with dire straits hauting guitar music*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

Waiting to wake from this delirium, I have obviously had some kind of stroke, that has sent me in to bizarro land; where Eskom keeps switching off my power even though I've paid, the water pipe my insurance paid for carries on bursting because I sure as hell need the impending bill that's coming my way for water wastage, telkom keeps closing my support tickets even though "the job" isn't done. Hell is this really the state of things, do people get paid to not do their jobs? Wubba dubba lub dub I'm going to give up and wait for the pay cheques to start arriving.


----------



## boxerulez (27/9/16)

Waiting for:

Rosky Milk, Cotton Candy wick, NCV Frozen, Combo RDTA some UD ssteel 24g and 2x LG Browns to power the fuchai that landed today.

Last but not forgotten, waiting for my Salary that should be in tomorrow so that I can control myself and make not even ONE vape purchase for the month of October.

I am sitting here like a skeleton waiting for myself to be more responsible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (27/9/16)

Everything I had coming came in yesterday except the gold Petri RTA. 
It was suppose to ship to me well over 2 weeks ago, would take one day to get to me. Three rescheduled shipping dates have came and gone and now there is not even a projected date of when DotMod (who is sold out of them) will even make anymore of them, if at all. Suggests they have a problem with them when they are not even telling their suppliers who have had orders placed with them for well over a month what the hell is going on. Their CS SUX, so does my supplier who is close enough to them to drive over to DotMod and try to get a definitive answer from them in person... and won't. At $70 per that's a lot of money lost to both the supplier and MFG. Neither DotMod or this supplier have answered their phones from the start. Very poor CS from both of them. I don't want it anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Everything I had coming came in yesterday except the gold Petri RTA.
> It was suppose to ship to me well over 2 weeks ago, would take one day to get to me. Three rescheduled shipping dates have came and gone and now there is not even a projected date of when DotMod (who is sold out of them) will even make anymore of them, if at all. Suggests they have a problem with them when they are not even telling their suppliers who have had orders placed with them for well over a month what the hell is going on. Their CS SUX, so does my supplier who is close enough to them to drive over to DotMod and try to get a definitive answer from them in person... and won't. At $70 per that's a lot of money lost to both the supplier and MFG. Neither DotMod or this supplier have answered their phones from the start. Very poor CS from both of them. I don't want it anymore.


Oh wow, that sounds like a load of BS from both parties. You can't tell your supplier to stick it and give your your money back? This is one of those situations that I would have so much rage I would have to back out of it for fear of getting arrested.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh wow, that sounds like a load of BS from both parties. You can't tell your supplier to stick it and give your your money back? This is one of those situations that I would have so much rage I would have to back out of it for fear of getting arrested.



I sent IV an email yesterday morning cancelling my order, asked for the immediate $70 refund they had had for nearly a month and confirmation that it was done - yesterday. Never heard back. If I don't hear from them today I'll file with my CC company, and turn my dragons loose on both companies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Guess who is starting to DIY??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations, this is going to be fun!




StangV2_0 said:


> Im trying to avoid picking up more hobbies!! Lol.
> 
> Only reason I am going DIY is to try slow the cash flow on juice. Although I may have gone overboard on this order..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Happened to me 2. Wanted to save money and ended buying flavours for an amount that could have financed juice for a while.
But the fun....


----------



## Spydro (27/9/16)

Ordered another Pico 75W (and more Samsung 25R batteries). Delivery is projected for 9/30 or sooner.

My new black Indestructible RDA will ride on it to free up my standard black Pico again for the black Avocado Genesis it normally runs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I sent IV an email yesterday morning cancelling my order, asked for the immediate $70 refund they had had for nearly a month and confirmation that it was done - yesterday. Never heard back. If I don't hear from them today I'll file with my CC company, and turn my dragons loose on both companies.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Best Lemon Tart Vape ever! On it's way from the UK!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best Lemon Tart Vape ever! On it's way from the UK!
> View attachment 69976



Have you tried it already @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Silver said:


> Have you tried it already @Rob Fisher ?



Yes I tried it on Friday... customer came let me test it... it's stunning... Real Lemon Tart... unfortunately I could only get 2 bottles... wanted to get more but they only had two in stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I tried it on Friday... customer came let me test it... it's stunning... Real Lemon Tart... unfortunately I could only get 2 bottles... wanted to get more but they only had two in stock.



This sounds great Rob, maybe there will be another regular juice in the Fisher vape den!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (3/10/16)

Im waiting for my RX2/3 that i won so ill post some pics, thank you @GearBest.com .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (3/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best Lemon Tart Vape ever! On it's way from the UK!
> View attachment 69976



... lady, lemon tart - on its way from the UK. For a moment there I thought you are moving my ex back to this country... Eisch!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

Eish, yoh... A lot right now, at least it feels that way.

A few pairs of ceramic tweezers, some cotton tweezers (one elbow and one normal), some pre-built coils, Smok Alien Mod, 50w defender mod, 30mm Temple Clone, Pharaoh Dripper Tank (black), some chubby gorilla like bottles, some 18650 silicone covers, Cheetah RDA (for the girlfriend) and a few other non-vape related items 

All expected to arrive in South Africa end of this month / early November. Just before the crazy Christmas rush where the post offices might stop working

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

yoh @PsyCLown....thats a bundle man...looks like gud stuff...u also battling the non vape related stuff..hate it! ive laid down the law..."get ur own shipments"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> yoh @PsyCLown....thats a bundle man...looks like gud stuff...u also battling the non vape related stuff..hate it! ive laid down the law..."get ur own shipments"


Some of it is for me, I really don't mind actually  
Soo cheap and easier than trying to source it locally. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

Oh, I am also waiting for a prize from Gearbest.com. 

Hopefully they ship it after all these holidays 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (3/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Oh, I am also waiting for a prize from Gearbest.com.
> 
> Hopefully they ship it after all these holidays
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Me too cant wait

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Me too cant wait
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I have been waiting a month! However I am happy with the outcome. So worth the wait for me 

I just really want them to ship it to me already, dammit!


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

i forgot abt the holis there and ordered a siren gta mtl tank yesterday...uuurgh..at this rate will only come wen i start to emmigrate in feb


----------



## Spydro (3/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

My Sapor Plus that I ordered from Wotofo directly. It's been almost two months now. You can boil an egg in my ass by now. It's ridiculous!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/16)

I've waited for 80 days for a plushy and a tshirt from Fasttech, was at the Post Office this afternoon to collect it but now we have to wait for someone to come from Polokwane to unlock the safe because they can't get it open

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I've waited for 80 days for a plushy and a tshirt from Fasttech, was at the Post Office this afternoon to collect it but now we have to wait for someone to come from Polokwane to unlock the safe because they can't get it open



that is disgusting...like wat the hell man..refering to the situation and not the plushy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> i forgot abt the holis there and ordered a siren gta mtl tank yesterday...uuurgh..at this rate will only come wen i start to emmigrate in feb


Naaah, Gearbest are still shipping out orders. My Pharaoh was ordered on Saturday night and it has already been shipped and I have the tracking number.


@zadiac which courier do they use? PostNL?
Are you actively tracking it? I find that once it hits customs I can save a few weeks wait by going there directly. At least 2 weeks wait, more depending on how bad the backlog is.


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Naaah, Gearbest are still shipping out orders. My Pharaoh was ordered on Saturday night and it has already been shipped and I have the tracking number.
> 
> 
> @zadiac which courier do they use? PostNL?
> Are you actively tracking it? I find that once it hits customs I can save a few weeks wait by going there directly. At least 2 weeks wait, more depending on how bad the backlog is.



It hasn't even been shipped yet. It showed available on the site. I bought it, paid for it and then a week later I received an email stating that it's a pre-order (not stated on the site). I decided to wait, but now I'm getting pissed off. Almost two months and it's not even been shipped yet.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

zadiac said:


> It hasn't even been shipped yet. It showed available on the site. I bought it, paid for it and then a week later I received an email stating that it's a pre-order (not stated on the site). I decided to wait, but now I'm getting pissed off. Almost two months and it's not even been shipped yet.


i have cancelled 2 orders in the last 3 weeks cos of that nonsense..guving heavens gifts a run now


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> i have cancelled 2 orders in the last 3 weeks cos of that nonsense..guving heavens gifts a run now



This order is from Wotofo directly. It's just pathetic.


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

@zadiac that is really shitty considering other places already have it for sale!

@incredible_hullk I am currently waiting for Efun to get stock of the Alien Mod, they have been pushing back the pre-order date and it has already been on sale in South Africa for a limited time but Efun are still waiting for stock from the Smok factory. Hopefully early next week.

Pre-orders seem quite shitty truth be told. I don't want to pre-order again if I can avoid it. I have learnt my lesson.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

zadiac said:


> This order is from Wotofo directly. It's just pathetic.


wow didnt expect that..sounded more like slowtech


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @zadiac that is really shitty considering other places already have it for sale!
> 
> @incredible_hullk I am currently waiting for Efun to get stock of the Alien Mod, they have been pushing back the pre-order date and it has already been on sale in South Africa for a limited time but Efun are still waiting for stock from the Smok factory. Hopefully early next week.
> 
> Pre-orders seem quite shitty truth be told. I don't want to pre-order again if I can avoid it. I have learnt my lesson.



If you can point me to a vendor (can be international) that has the Sapor Plus in stock, I'll get a refund and order from there. Mind you, not the Sapor V2, but the Sapor Plus.


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/10/16)

zadiac said:


> If you can point me to a vendor (can be international) that has the Sapor Plus in stock, I'll get a refund and order from there. Mind you, not the Sapor V2, but the Sapor Plus.



everyone has it on pre order guess probs at manufacturing...


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> everyone has it on pre order guess probs at manufacturing...



Yes, I know, but @PsyCLown said there are vendors that have it available, so I asked him to point me to them.


----------



## PsyCLown (3/10/16)

@zadiac my bad, I got confused with the Sapor Plus and the Sapor V2.


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> @zadiac my bad, I got confused with the Sapor Plus and the Sapor V2.



lol.....thought so. No prob mate.


----------



## Spydro (4/10/16)

Ate crow, ordered #2.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Ate crow, ordered #2.
> View attachment 70138



Way da go @Spydro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/16)

I'm waiting for my @hands Custom Drip tip for my OL16 Cloud Cap!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (6/10/16)

6 each Sony US18650VTC5A 2600mAh High Discharge Flat Top Batteries. Just ordered them, but should be here Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Due to arrive in a couple of days!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (6/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Due to arrive in a couple of days!
> View attachment 70581



What is that @Rob Fisher !?


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/10/16)

Silver said:


> What is that @Rob Fisher !?



VGod Pro Dual 18650 MOd Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/10/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

I am eagerly waiting for a mech mod (like the one @Rob Fisher is posing here) from Paddy Vapes to house my black/gold dotmod petri RDA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (8/10/16)




----------



## blujeenz (9/10/16)

Decided if @Spydro can eat crow, I could try some magpie and ordered a silver Serpent mini from FT. 
Things got out of hand and I added a SXK Rose V3, SXK Kayfun V5 and an iCare mini + coils for a family member.



Opted for faster $8 shipping via PostNL to hopefully cut off 10 days from the "free" 20 days offer.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Petri RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Also on it's way shortly are some custom drip tips...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Decided if @Spydro can eat crow, I could try some magpie and ordered a silver Serpent mini from FT.
> Things got out of hand and I added a SXK Rose V3, SXK Kayfun V5 and an iCare mini + coils for a family member.
> View attachment 70987
> 
> ...


Bud

I am already on 20days with postNL lol.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (26/10/16)

Serpent Mini 25 #3, a SS version this time to go with my two black ones.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Amongst a few other goodies arriving tomorrow will be the ECO Universal ceramic coils to test in my Melo III Mini's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (26/10/16)

This has been at JIMC since the 19th October - really hoping to have it by xmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Oooo the other thing that may be arriving real soon is the White Minikin V2 which will mean I will have two Storm Trooper Minikins!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (27/10/16)

I won at gearbest.com and waiting for my RX2/3 to come and
yesterday i won a 20$ giftcard what i gonna use to buy. Myself Goblin mini V3 then i got a nice setup.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Alawhie said:


> Not sure if here is a forum yet for what vape mail you are expecting. Tell us what you have coming your way
> 
> *Fasttech*
> 
> ...


I am impatiently waiting for my Maxo Quad that I got on presale that gearbest is sending by dogsled via the Alps.However my 1/2 gal. of pg.-vg. arrived today so at least I'll have juice to vape while I wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

kittyjvr1 said:


> View attachment 73217
> View attachment 73218
> 
> I won at gearbest.com and waiting for my RX2/3 to come and
> yesterday i won a 20$ giftcard what i gonna use to buy. Myself Goblin mini V3 then i got a nice setup.


 Good for you !I'm glad to see someone get lucky! You should enjoy that great setup.


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo the other thing that may be arriving real soon is the White Minikin V2 which will mean I will have two Storm Trooper Minikins!
> View attachment 73195


Rob, I didn't think anyone bought as many mods as I do.Wrong!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo the other thing that may be arriving real soon is the White Minikin V2 which will mean I will have two Storm Trooper Minikins!
> View attachment 73195



Or three counting the VGOD if you swap doors on the black and white V2's & if you call "Storm Troopers" black and white Minikin combos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/10/16)

Some stuff from Fasttech (including my LO16 clone) and my Sapor Plus which still hasn't shipped from Sapor directly (it's been more than two months now)


----------



## Crockett (27/10/16)

For anyone sitting with a massive Fasttech wishlist, they are having a promotion on 31st October. 10% off with coupon code TREAT31 
Between Turkey Post, SAPO and December madness, orders will probably arrive just in time to start 2017 off nicely.

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2295196/10-off-on-october-31st

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (29/10/16)

Nearly 650ml of flavor concentrates were ordered in the earlier wee hours this morning. And I'm going to have to order another 5000ml of VG as well. 

All the TC Mods/Tanks bought with the help of the official forum enabler @Rob Fisher  since coming to this great forum have made my huge DIY joose reserves quite etiolated.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Nearly 650ml of flavor concentrates were ordered in the earlier wee hours this morning. And I'm going to have to order another 5000ml of VG as well.
> 
> All the TC Mods/Tanks bought with the help of the official forum enabler @Rob Fisher  since coming to this great forum have made my huge DIY joose reserves quite etiolated.



I should get a kickback from your suppliers @Spydro!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I should get a kickback from your suppliers @Spydro!



I agree, you should get a kick "back".... as in your back side kicked!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

My DNA200 is on it's way back home from China with a new DNA Chip installed under warranty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (14/11/16)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelll I have the following coming this week
DovPo St200
Vgod 150W
Asmodus Minikin Galaxy 



I had a little bit of a CUD incident on Friday cause of this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelll I have the following coming this week
> DovPo St200
> Vgod 150W
> Asmodus Minikin Galaxy
> ...



This week? Your DovPo and VGod Pro 150 should be with you tomorrow.


----------



## De_Stroyer (14/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This week? Your DovPo and VGod Pro 150 should be with you tomorrow.


I didn't want too excite myself too much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/11/16)

Well I have another little bundle of joy SM25 on the way from the sirs in durbs. Cant wait to wick another tank and get some flavours in there as my current SM25 is preoccupied with my new ADV diy that will remain in there forever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/16)

From those slow boat rowing people : 

Pico Brushed steel + SM22 
Some OL16s 
Another SM25 (Black) 
Cotton Bacon (hah forgot I pulle dthe trigger on that one) 
Ni80 24g (to go in the SM's) 
4 x Velocity V2 BF's (no idea why I ordered these , must have been dronk ) 
Some bits and bobs 

January is going to be a busy month!


----------



## Petrus (14/11/16)

Two Hadaly's
One SVA Mod
One Odis Atty

Then I am done/Nou is ek KLAAR

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

Got a little mechanical friend called Shamus on her way from Durbs via the Paddy express.


----------



## Daniel (14/11/16)

KZOR said:


> Got a little mechanical friend called Shamus on her way from Durbs via the Paddy express.


Hope you ready for it uncle @KZOR apparently it hits like a Brahmaan on heat....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (15/11/16)

SS SMPL Mod from Fasttech and about 150ml of DIY concentrate from Chefs Flavors UK


----------



## JohnoF (15/11/16)

- Coppervape bf mod
- Origin Little 16 clone

Took the EMS option on FT so hopefully it should be here soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

What I'm waiting for this time is going to be something else... I managed to get onto a list I never thought I could get onto... fully customised USA Mod of EPIC proportions... here is the block chosen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (27/11/16)

Im still waiting for my RX 2/3
Hopefully by this week i will have it in my hands as soon as i get it i will post some pics







Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (5/12/16)

Thanks to all of you I've blown my budget like a teenager and his first paycheck.... now the wait for my parcel.


----------



## kittyjvr1 (5/12/16)

Vape mail jippy now i got my prize that i won on gearbest comp.











Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (5/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What I'm waiting for this time is going to be something else... I managed to get onto a list I never thought I could get onto... fully customised USA Mod of EPIC proportions... here is the block chosen!
> View attachment 76784


Are those faces in acrylic?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Are those faces in acrylic?



Nope... I chose 100% Stabilized Wood for mine.


----------



## Caveman (5/12/16)

Waiting for a SMPL Mod and a bunch of flavors for DIY from the UK.


----------



## kittyjvr1 (5/12/16)

Now im waiting for my tank to come allso from gearbest






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (6/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I chose 100% Stabilized Wood for mine.


Ahh ok.... these look like skulls. Thought its a bit out of your taste spectrum but must be just coincidence.






Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (6/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh ok.... these look like skulls. Thought its a bit out of your taste spectrum but must be just coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it's a sonar picture of twins

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slick (6/12/16)

Waiting on these,i wish I lived in Durban!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

I chatted to the designer and owner at ESG thanks to a mate who introduced me... and I was lucky enough to be able to get one of the first Skyline's! Mine has just left Germany via Greece and is in the air! The excitement is off the charts. This will be my first really High End Tank! I hope it's worth it. I'm holding thumbs that this is going to be everything I hope it will be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

I am waiting to hear Rob Fisher's feedback on the Skyline


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/12/16)

What an nice thank @RobFisher

I am waiting also on a thank cigwatt brooklyn 25mm RTA



Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am waiting to hear Rob Fisher's feedback on the Skyline



You and me both Hi Ho! But from what Todd had to say about it I think I will like it more than a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> You and me both Hi Ho! But from what Todd had to say about it I think I will like it more than a lot.
> View attachment 78282



Also liked that Todd video
He said the flavour was very good and the build quality outstanding

I know you will tell it like you experience it!
Thats what im looking forward to

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/12/16)

GEARBEST





GEARBEST





3AVape

The above all giveaway prizes.



Then I ordered my top up of concentrates and VG from FMill and 2 flavours that was not available I had to get from Valley Vapour leaving my account with a healthy R25 until Friday lol. With the crazy season here and guys closing for Xmas had to pull the trigger now.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (11/12/16)

I just ordered a ijoy limitless classic rdta from Sir Vape and i can't wait to get my hands on it.

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (16/12/16)

Got another thank i forgot i ordered
a IJOY COMBO RDTA








Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (18/12/16)

+ the obligatory SM25 ssteel to sit atop the stride.

Also still waiting for some concentrates and nic from VapeHyper. Never made it onto the flight on thursday 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (20/12/16)

you guys are damn evil i tell you!
The group pressure on this forum is horrendous
Just ordered another Vapehaul from sir Vape..

1x Trinity 60ml
1x Scream 100ml
1x Frappe 100ML
1x Fogg's - The Milky Way 100ml
1x Kanthal A1 - 24a
1x Ni200 Pure Nickel Wire - 26ga
4x Coil Empire Premium Fused Claptons
3x Basen 26650 4500mah
1x GOLD & COPPER GEEKVAPE AVOCADO 24MM TWO POST RDTA - Copper
1x HHA ARES 26650 STABWOOD MOD - 006

OOOoooooo the wife is going to be fuming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> + the obligatory SM25 ssteel to sit atop the stride.
> 
> Also still waiting for some concentrates and nic from VapeHyper. Never made it onto the flight on thursday
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


@boxrulez have u used vapehyper b4...service good? just checked their prices..bloody good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (20/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @boxrulez have u used vapehyper b4...service good? just checked their prices..bloody good


Fantastic service and trustworthy.

I will be nagging him to register here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

My Sherman's finally hit MyUS address! They should head to SA tomorrow and I'm hoping I can celebrate the New Year with the Sherman's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/16)

Lost Vape Therion 166. I have needed one of these for so long!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Sherman's finally hit MyUS address! They should head to SA tomorrow and I'm hoping I can celebrate the New Year with the Sherman's!
> View attachment 79426



By Sherman's do you mean plural?
I.e. more than one? 
Rob we need to know - this is very important... why you getting multiple Shermans?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> By Sherman's do you mean plural?
> I.e. more than one?
> Rob we need to know - this is very important... why you getting multiple Shermans?



Because with these HE tanks they are always hard to grab and I managed to grab 2 so I did... I'm under the misapprehension that I may start using a couple of other other juices other than just XXX so I need to be prepared. If I don't smaak it I will sell the extra one... but I'm hoping by the time my 5 HE tanks have all arrived that I will calm down and be happy with the setups I have. Well that's the theory anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because with these HE tanks they are always hard to grab and I managed to grab 2 so I did... I'm under the misapprehension that I may start using a couple of other other juices other than just XXX so I need to be prepared. If I don't smaak it I will sell the extra one... but I'm hoping by the time my 5 HE tanks have all arrived that I will calm down and be happy with the setups I have. Well that's the theory anyway!



Ok wow
That is amazing
Waiting and watching with anticipation!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Sherman's finally hit MyUS address! They should head to SA tomorrow and I'm hoping I can celebrate the New Year with the Sherman's!
> View attachment 79426



@Rob Fisher is this a 30mm rta?


----------



## Derkster_122 (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> What I'm waiting for this time is going to be something else... I managed to get onto a list I never thought I could get onto... fully customised USA Mod of EPIC proportions... here is the block chosen!
> View attachment 76784



Is it just me or can anyone else see faces in the green parts of this block?


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher is this a 30mm rta?



Looks like 28mm @VapeSnow 
http://www.vapeandecigstore.co.uk/Products/Product.asp?age=y&id=27127&fromcat=1236&

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Looks like 28mm @VapeSnow
> http://www.vapeandecigstore.co.uk/Products/Product.asp?age=y&id=27127&fromcat=1236&



Aaah this looks really interesting. Love that logo!!!

@Rob Fisher if possible i would like to call dibs on this tank if you decide you dont like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Aaah this looks really interesting. Love that logo!!!
> 
> @Rob Fisher if possible i would like to call dibs on this tank if you decide you dont like it



Lol, @VapeSnow - then I will call dibs on you when you sell it 6 hours later

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, @VapeSnow - then I will call dibs on you when you sell it 6 hours later



 If i dont like it then yes. Because im really into the Lipo NLpwm mods and 30mm fits so nice on the CNC 1590B boxes. Im waiting on the Twisted Messes 30mm to be released and looking for the perfect 30mm Rta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> If i dont like it then yes. Because im really into the Lipo NLpwm mods and 30mm fits so nice on the CNC 1590B boxes. Im waiting on the Twisted Messes 30mm to be released and looking for the perfect 30mm Rta.



Ok so we have a deal then. 

Only problem is that if Rob doesnt like it and you dont like it - then there is a pretty good chance i wont like it. 

So you can keep it

Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## stevie g (22/12/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Is it just me or can anyone else see faces in the green parts of this block?


those are the trapped souls of woodland creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> Ok so we have a deal then.
> 
> Only problem is that if Rob doesnt like it and you dont like it - then there is a pretty good chance i wont like it.
> 
> ...



 yeah then you should know its not a good one. But remember you and me have different vaping styles. I like myself some claptons at 90-110watts. Maybe it will be one of those tanks that like 20-50 watts.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @Rob Fisher is this a 30mm rta?



28mm @VapeSnow


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

VapeSnow said:


> yeah then you should know its not a good one. But remember you and me have different vaping styles. I like myself some claptons at 90-110watts. Maybe it will be one of those tanks that like 20-50 watts.



Lol @VapeSnow 
I hear you

But i think you should have a peep at whats developing in the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sub-ohm-and-health-wheezing.t32622/


----------



## VapeSnow (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 28mm @VapeSnow



28mm will be a perfect fit. So lets hope you dont like the second one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (23/12/16)

500ml Vegetable Glycerine (VG) USP Grade 99.8+% Purity
10ml TFA Koolada 10 PG Flavor Additive
4 Pack -30ML Clear Glass Bottle With Childproof Cap and Straight Pipette
Various Syringes (without Needles) for DIY Eliquid (2ml, 3ml, 5ml, 10ml & 20ml)ml
Various Syringes (without Needles) for DIY Eliquid (2ml, 3ml, 5ml, 10ml & 20ml) ml
5 Pack 30ml HDPE (High-density polyethylene) Dropper Bottles
5 Pack 10ml HDPE (High-density polyethylene) Dropper Bottles 
Capella 10ml Concentrated Chocolate Glazed Donut Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Cherry Blast Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Cinnamon Red Hot Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Milk Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Lemonade Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Hazelnut Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Cherry Berry Flavor
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Cappuccino Flavor
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Coconut Candy Flavor
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated DX Bavarian Cream Flavor
TFA / TPA 10ml Concentrated Double Chocolate (Clear) Flavor
Capella 10ml Concentrated Vanilla Whipped Cream Flavor
Capella 10ml Concentrated Sweet Strawberry Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Kiwi Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Flavor
Flavor West 10ml Concentrated Marshmallow Flavor
10ml Concentrated Cotton Candy Flavor
10ml Concentrated Litchi (Lychee) Flavor
10ml Concentrated Honey Flavor
10ml Concentrated Pineapple Flavor
10ml Concentrated Mango Flavor
10ml Concentrated Peppermint Flavor
10ml Concentrated Spearmint Flavor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

After a temporary halt due to snow storms in Atlanta (and the plane turning back to Memphis) mt FedEx parcel has left the North American Continent and landed in Paris... and the plane has taken off again and is heading for OR Tambo! Sherman's will arrive in 2016! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (24/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> After a temporary halt due to snow storms in Atlanta (and the plane turning back to Memphis) mt FedEx parcel has left the North American Continent and landed in Paris... and the plane has taken off again and is heading for OR Tambo! Sherman's will arrive in 2016! Whooo!


Rob, you should get the latest flight sim for your PC. It downloads real time flights and weather, so essentially you can pilot a mock version of your plane to make sure your gear arrives safely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Rob, you should get the latest flight sim for your PC. It downloads real time flights and weather, so essentially you can pilot a mock version of your plane to make sure your gear arrives safely!


@Stotsa..new flight sim is lousy..i use lockheed martins prepar3d with hd real weather addon..its what they use to train real pilots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/16)

Stuck in Dubai... still waiting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Polar (28/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because with these HE tanks they are always hard to grab and I managed to grab 2 so I did... I'm under the misapprehension that I may start using a couple of other other juices other than just XXX so I need to be prepared. If I don't smaak it I will sell the extra one... but I'm hoping by the time my 5 HE tanks have all arrived that I will calm down and be happy with the setups I have. Well that's the theory anyway!


Dibs! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate (2/1/17)

Ordered this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/17)

Genosmate said:


> Ordered this
> 
> 
> View attachment 80372



Where from @Genosmate? I need a Blue one!


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/1/17)

couple of last minute goodies for me b4 i have to go on a vape mail detox

- minikin raw haunted me and gave in
- dotmod rta no 2 just because
- 2 obs crius which i love and a local vendor marked down to r399
- 3d printed 18650 holder

trying hard to sneak it past wifey straight into my moving boxes....security briefed not to let courier near my house and they must sign for it, i must smuggle it when no one at home....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/17)

Minikin Boost is in country! Delivery tomorrow or the next day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Minikin Boost is in country! Delivery tomorrow or the next day!
> View attachment 80482


awesome @Rob Fisher im really sold on the curve

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (3/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Minikin Boost is in country! Delivery tomorrow or the next day!
> View attachment 80482


looks awesome


----------



## Crustyless Muff (5/1/17)

I'm waiting for anyone to start stocking the authentic Goon LP and Apocolypse Rda's.


----------



## Spydro (6/1/17)

After only spending $54 on vaping stuff the two months I was away, I have splurged a little this year. Coming (eventually)...

A Coil Art Ceramic Stick set.

Three more RTA's... one SS, one Black and one Gold Edition for something new to play with.

What will be my most expensive TC Mod to date (albeit not all that expensive IMO). I didn't need it and doubt it will be a winner. It'll just be something different to play around with since I can't justify buying any more of my favored top shelf mods (Reos).


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/17)

Spydro said:


> After only spending $54 on vaping stuff the two months I was away, I have splurged a little this year. Coming (eventually)...
> 
> A Coil Art Ceramic Stick set.
> 
> ...



What mod is it @Spydro ,you killing me with anticipation here


----------



## Spydro (6/1/17)

Since I have to wait to see and hold all of them myself, the cat won't be out of the bag what they are until I've done that and determined if they are worth the price of admission @Clouds4Days. 

Far too many first looks turn out to be misleading to other possible buyers. So I don't want to put my approval on anything that doesn't cut the mustard first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (6/1/17)

I. Still waiting for my tank.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (8/1/17)

There's a package in my mailbox to go pick up next time I go out (I'm in no hurry). And 1 of 3 others is finally on the way over the pond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/1/17)

I've been looking for a 26650 mod after not really enjoying the VF Stout. For my office-hour vaping patterns it's a better option than dual 18650's and singles have become a pain. Finally pulled the trigger on a Boxer Mod. 
Went for the 75W 26650 350jV2 in their standard black finish... If all goes to plan, 20 Jan I'll have vapemail!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Derkster_122 (8/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> I've been looking for a 26650 mod after not really enjoying the VF Stout. For my office-hour vaping patterns it's a better option than dual 18650's and singles have become a pain. Finally pulled the trigger on a Boxer Mod.
> Went for the 75W 26650 350jV2 in their standard black finish... If all goes to plan, 20 Jan I'll have vapemail!
> View attachment 81028
> View attachment 81029



What an awesome looking mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/1/17)

Still waiting thanks to Sapo... scanned in at port over 3 weeks ago now... super quick to get here this time around. Super slow once here...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## igor (8/1/17)

Hi @KB_314 where did you order the boxer from?


----------



## KB_314 (8/1/17)

igor said:


> Hi @KB_314 where did you order the boxer from?


esauce.co.uk - the owner (Alex) makes an awesome mod called the "Rebel", which is similar and probably even slightly better, fractionally cheaper, but only has DNA chipsets at this point. I was after a Yihi so went for the Boxer.
In the US they are stocked by "Ginger Vapes", in the UK they are stocked by "Esauce". Both do international shipping and prices at Ginger Vapes are slightly lower with more selection and available stock (Boxer only, not Rebel), but I had a friend coming down from the UK, so went that route to avoid duty and int. shipping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## igor (9/1/17)

Awesome, thx


----------



## SAVaper (9/1/17)

I bought the eLeaf iCare on the forum and tested it. Was very impressed. 
PIF it to a lady at work who needed to quit and she loved it when she saw it.
Now I am waiting for one for me to come from Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/1/17)

starting to make my own claptons and 10m rolls will bankcrupt me..wire for days and a new mod ....just need to wait for 3 weeks to pick up from my mates place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> I've been looking for a 26650 mod after not really enjoying the VF Stout. For my office-hour vaping patterns it's a better option than dual 18650's and singles have become a pain. Finally pulled the trigger on a Boxer Mod.
> Went for the 75W 26650 350jV2 in their standard black finish... If all goes to plan, 20 Jan I'll have vapemail!
> View attachment 81028
> View attachment 81029


I really like this, what did it set you back?


----------



## KB_314 (9/1/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I really like this, what did it set you back?


Shhhh... we're on public forum @SmokeyJoe - better halves have been known to scan these threads from time to time. That's almost like asking an inmate what he did to get multiple life sentences!
Lol. On a more serious note, they aren't cheap mods and Boxers (the current lines with DNA75, DNA250, SX350jV2, SX550j) range between USD175 - USD250. Mine retails in US for USD199, and in UK where I got it, GBP169. 
If you are interested in high-end 3d printed mods, check out the Rebel line from esauce too - the black and grey versions don't fade at all whereas Boxers will fade in time for a more "rustic" appearance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/1/17)

KB_314 said:


> Shhhh... we're on public forum @SmokeyJoe - better halves have been known to scan these threads from time to time. That's almost like asking an inmate what he did to get multiple life sentences!
> Lol. On a more serious note, they aren't cheap mods and Boxers (the current lines with DNA75, DNA250, SX350jV2, SX550j) range between USD175 - USD250. Mine retails in US for USD199, and in UK where I got it, GBP169.
> If you are interested in high-end 3d printed mods, check out the Rebel line from esauce too - the black and grey versions don't fade at all whereas Boxers will fade in time for a more "rustic" appearance


Hahahaha sorry bud 
Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/17)

Carlos Creation Xtreme is in bound!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boxerulez (9/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Carlos Creation Xtreme is in bound!
> View attachment 81108
> View attachment 81109
> View attachment 81110


What chip does that run @Rob Fisher

Form looks similar to V1.5...

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> What chip does that run @Rob Fisher
> 
> Form looks similar to V1.5...
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



YiHi SX350J @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (9/1/17)

Ahh nice. 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Steam Tuners Bell Caps for the Hussar! Greece, Italy, Germany, The Netherlands, JHB, now in stinking customs again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (10/1/17)

Thinking of pulling the trigger , with MAP code comes to 84 dollas! Eish lucky I'm BAF :


----------



## kittyjvr1 (18/1/17)

Yeah finnaly got my vape mail. Cant wait to set it up and start vapeing.





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (18/1/17)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/1/17)

And so it seems the Sapor Plus is NOT going to happen. Wotofo sent me an email saying they have to refund me as the Sapor Plus is not going to happen. Oh well, bad luck I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/1/17)

Waiting on my Raw Leprechaun sqonker from Paddy Vapes to come home to PaPa.

Justin says should be complete by end of January. Cant wait.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


>


The green one is one of the ones I went back to buy and it was gone... now I know where. At least I'm glad it's going to SA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


>



Thanks for taking these... I added them to my shopping basket a few times this morning just because they look so awesome... I have too many mods already... but seeing them sitting there... someone needed to get them... phew! Thanks again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (1/2/17)

I'm waiting for a shipment of coffee from Hawaii. Yes it is vape related... I extract my own flavors from two of those that are coming for DIY (as well as to drink).

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for taking these... I added them to my shopping basket a few times this morning just because they look so awesome... I have too many mods already... but seeing them sitting there... someone needed to get them... phew! Thanks again!



Ohhhhhhh so I've got you to blame
For this terrible case of "buyers remorse" I'm experiencing now?

Damit uncle Rob why didn't you just
Click "check out"......... why?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ohhhhhhh so I've got you to blame
> For this terrible case of "buyers remorse" I'm experiencing now?
> 
> Damit uncle Rob why didn't you just
> Click "check out"......... why?


Because he knew you would.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ohhhhhhh so I've got you to blame
> For this terrible case of "buyers remorse" I'm experiencing now?
> 
> Damit uncle Rob why didn't you just
> Click "check out"......... why?



Such a nice looking mod bud.
Congrats...
Its a pretty expensive mod. That material of plate really pushes the price cause the Kodama sold for a grand cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Ohhhhhhh so I've got you to blame
> For this terrible case of "buyers remorse" I'm experiencing now?
> 
> Damit uncle Rob why didn't you just
> Click "check out"......... why?



Don't have buyer's remorse... they are beautiful and they are light and work like a dream... only issue is that they take a 22mm atty only. I have a the hybrid Stab/Resin one and love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Deckie said:


> Because he knew you would.



Hahahaha lol..... Touché



Rob Fisher said:


> Don't have buyer's remorse... they are beautiful and they are light and work like a dream... only issue is that they take a 22mm atty only. I have a the hybrid Stab/Resin one and love it!



I actually bought them for the skyline and hussar... so hope they fit


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Hahahaha lol..... Touché
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought them for the skyline and hussar... so hope the fit



Did you buy both bud?


----------



## boxerulez (1/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for taking these... I added them to my shopping basket a few times this morning just because they look so awesome... I have too many mods already... but seeing them sitting there... someone needed to get them... phew! Thanks again!


Fffuuuu whatdid i miss 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you buy both bud?



Uhmmm..... yup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## boxerulez (1/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't have buyer's remorse... they are beautiful and they are light and work like a dream... only issue is that they take a 22mm atty only. I have a the hybrid Stab/Resin one and love it!


Just as well I missed it would be sitting with another 22mm trap.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Uhmmm..... yup.



Hahahaha 
You catching up to uncle Rob @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Hahahaha lol..... Touché
> 
> 
> 
> I actually bought them for the skyline and hussar... so hope they fit



The answer to that question is yes indeed they will!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Well that is very good news indeed!!!

Thanks for clearing that up Sir!
Now I actually feel a bit better about my "little" purchase


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha
> You catching up to uncle Rob @jpzx12rturbo



I don't think that is even humanly possible....
Well it might be but I'd probably have to take out a 2nd mortgage on the house
And sell one of my kidneys to do it.

The Man has a lot of stuff.
Very expensive stuff


----------



## Deckie (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Well that is very good news indeed!!!
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up Sir!
> Now I actually feel a bit better about my "little" purchase


"Little" !!!! I know someone who can help.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (1/2/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I don't think that is even humanly possible....
> Well it might be but I'd probably have to take out a 2nd mortgage on the house
> And sell one of my kidneys to do it.
> 
> ...


All you need to do is buy all the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (1/2/17)

Deckie said:


> "Little" !!!! I know someone who can help.





Deckie said:


> All you need to do is buy all the stuff.



Ahhh @Deckie 
As always your on form..
Very quick bud.... very quick

You might need to pm me this "someone" details lol


----------



## Spydro (2/2/17)

Just got off the phone with my local supplier... and next week will receive a full set of accessory stock caps (without molded in DT's) for my Hadaly's (Black Delrin, Acrylic and Ultem) plus 2 Kryten RDA's with accessory standard and wide bore Ultem DT's for them. 

Was also going to buy a full set of accessory caps for the Kryten's as well... but the Psyclone Mods picture is deceiving. They are not full caps like the Hadaly's use... just to replace the removable SS top portion of the cap... so you still have to use the SS sleeve with them. Means that you can't black, white or Ultem the entire Kryten out like you can the Hadaly. No sale here on the accessory "caps".

At first (same as with the Hadaly's) I'll probably run one Kryten in squonk mode and the other as a dripper for awhile before deciding what any of the Psyclone gear will stay as (squonkers or drippers).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (5/2/17)

Ahh i just won wotofo The Troll RTA from Heaven Gifts in a comp
Cant wait to try it out.






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (5/2/17)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Ahh i just won wotofo The Troll RTA from Heaven Gifts in a comp
> Cant wait to try it out.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations!!! Please do a short post on how you like it?


----------



## kittyjvr1 (5/2/17)

As soon as i get it i will do

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (10/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Just got off the phone with my local supplier... and next week will receive a full set of accessory stock caps (without molded in DT's) for my Hadaly's (Black Delrin, Acrylic and Ultem) plus 2 Kryten RDA's with accessory standard and wide bore Ultem DT's for them.
> 
> Was also going to buy a full set of accessory caps for the Kryten's as well... but the Psyclone Mods picture is deceiving. They are not full caps like the Hadaly's use... just to replace the removable SS top portion of the cap... so you still have to use the SS sleeve with them. Means that you can't black, white or Ultem the entire Kryten out like you can the Hadaly. No sale here on the accessory "caps".
> 
> At first (same as with the Hadaly's) I'll probably run one Kryten in squonk mode and the other as a dripper for awhile before deciding what any of the Psyclone gear will stay as (squonkers or drippers).



Tracking says this order was shipped about 8PM last night... and it will be delivered to my mail place about noon today. This local mail order warehouse has exceptional customer service, so it's worth paying the local taxes and shipping to me. Will try to pick it up in the wee hours tonight.

Guess I better decide what DIY's will go in the Kryten's so I can roll some coils for them.


----------



## Spydro (10/2/17)

Forgot to mention, I have some MXJO IMR 26650 3500MAH 35A (*25A) High Drain batts coming as well that should be here around Tuesday.


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/2/17)

Just got my tank its awesome cant wait to tey it and do the reveiw. Wotofo. THE TROLL RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (10/2/17)

My review will follow soon

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk
Please check on ecf review is there


----------



## boxerulez (12/2/17)

Tuesday so damn far away!!

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (16/2/17)

Been spending the wee hours this morning stocking up a few things...
480mls of flavor concentrates and 250mls of PG.
ETA-CANCELLED... 4000mls of VG.
Distressed wood mod stand for some of the TC Mods/Reos.
SS Iron Maiden 30mm 8.5ml capacity RDTA.
Black CSMNT 24mm RDA.
ETA-CANCELLED... A selection of Squidoode staple & framed staple coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/2/17)

Spydro said:


> Been spending the wee hours this morning stocking up a few things...
> 480mls of flavor concentrates and 250mls of PG.
> 4000mls of VG.
> Distressed wood mod stand for some of the TC Mods/Reos.
> ...


How about a pic of the mod stand?


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/2/17)

What im waiting for is a Mod that i been wanting for a year now and today finally was able to make a reality....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (16/2/17)

Waiting for @KB_314 to grab the last p67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/2/17)

waiting for the LostVape Drone BF to be released. oh and money.... so i can buy a second hadaly and maybe a o-atty


----------



## KB_314 (16/2/17)

Christos said:


> Waiting for @KB_314 to grab the last p67.


I think it was the second last. There's still one more if you wanna quickly grab it @Christos ? You pushed me over the edge  cheered on by @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> I think it was the second last. There's still one more if you wanna quickly grab it @Christos ? You pushed me over the edge  cheered on by @Clouds4Days
> View attachment 85217



She looks beautiful....
Epic Reo mail of proportions.
Glad my motivational cheering worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> I think it was the second last. There's still one more if you wanna quickly grab it @Christos ? You pushed me over the edge  cheered on by @Clouds4Days
> View attachment 85217


I actually think you got the most exotic looking reo.
Very jelly right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> I actually think you got the most exotic looking reo.
> Very jelly right now.


Tx @Christos - I only have RTA grands with yellow doors so they are jelly too - when I saw a lonely full-yellow it was a sign for sure I thought. Had no intention on buying a P67 today. I'm happy and nauseous at the same time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> Tx @Christos - I only have RTA grands with yellow doors so they are jelly too - when I saw a lonely full-yellow it was a sign for sure I thought. Had no intention on buying a P67 today. I'm happy and nauseous at the same time


I had no intention either. TBH I am happy with my grand. 
Decided to add another OL16 to the fleet today as they were on sale and I was wondering if I should get a mod for it. 
All of a sudden p67 madness strikes.
I guess I was lucky to get one before they sold out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> I had no intention either. TBH I am happy with my grand.
> Decided to add another OL16 to the fleet today as they were on sale and I was wondering if I should get a mod for it.
> All of a sudden p67 madness strikes.
> I guess I was lucky to get one before they sold out.



@Christos do you have a hadaly rda?


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos do you have a hadaly rda?


Yup. Currently sitting on my dna 200 lost vape squonker.
Running 8 wraps 22AWG Ni80. 3mm ID.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> Yup. Currently sitting on my dna 200 lost vape squonker.
> Running 8 wraps 22AWG Ni80. 3mm ID.



Your thoughts on hadaly vs ol16 please bud?


----------



## Spydro (17/2/17)

KB_314 said:


> How about a pic of the mod stand?



Nothing special, just a divided wood puzzle box that will hold up to 6 "box" mods on the side table next to my recliner so when I reach for one in the dark I don't knock any of them over.

Was $38, easily comes apart for cleaning if needed without tools. I'll use one or more bays as needed in the rotation to hold extra charged batts and/or needle refill bottles if any are running RDA's that I am dripping.

An acrylic one I also considered was about $10 less, can be just washed under a facet while assembled and is offered in a few different colors. But I see it as more of a possible mod scratcher, especially with wood mods like my Reo Woodvil's.

Both are available on Ebay.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your thoughts on hadaly vs ol16 please bud?



IMO like trying to compare apples to oranges. But both are exceptional at what they can do with the right builds in them. Even with the AFC's wide open the O-16 is a more restricted draw for DLH's.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your thoughts on hadaly vs ol16 please bud?


@Clouds4Days , I got Hadaly's running on my P67's, but definitely prefer the OL16 above them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days , I got Hadaly's running on my P67's, but definitely prefer the OL16 above them.



All the ol16 locally are sold out so that ideas out the window now 
Im thinking of maybe even running either a goon 22 or SS Petri.


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> All the ol16 locally are sold out so that ideas out the window now
> Im thinking of maybe even running either a goon 22 or SS Petri.


Then I will go for the LP goon.


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Then I will go for the LP goon.



Have you had a bash at the goon lp @Petrus ? 
Your thoughts please?


----------



## Silver (17/2/17)

@Clouds4Days why dont you start a new thread to discuss the merits of these BF atties
I am sure it will make for good discussion in a thread of its own


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/2/17)

Silver said:


> @Clouds4Days why dont you start a new thread to discuss the merits of these BF atties
> I am sure it will make for good discussion in a thread of its own



Sorry @Silver i know i derailed this thread and the Reo P67 thread, my apologies im just so dam excited.

I think i might just actually do that as i see there are alot of people starting to get into squonking with these new regulated mods and unregulated it would be a good idea to start a thread like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry @Silver i know i derailed this thread and the Reo P67 thread, my apologies im just so dam excited.
> 
> I think i might just actually do that as i see there are alot of people starting to get into squonking with these new regulated mods and unregulated it would be a good idea to start a thread like that.



No worries @Clouds4Days - the excitement is infectious!
But a best squonking atty thread for various styles of vaping could be great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (17/2/17)

That is so true @Silver, the hunt for the perfect atty left me with a lot of spares and a backup of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (17/2/17)

What I'm waiting for ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

I have been hunting for an authentic NarTa RDTA for a long time but there are only flipper priced NarTa's around and I refuse to pay flipper prices. A good mate made a plan for me and I have a precious NarTa inbound at RRP!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Snagged one of these bad boys

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Snagged one of these bad boys
> View attachment 85228



That thing looks like it should say "hasta la vista baby" or "ill be Back"
every time you press the fire button

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## umzungu (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Snagged one of these bad boys
> View attachment 85228


Wow - that's a serious piece of kit!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/17)

Genosmate said:


> Snagged one of these bad boys
> View attachment 85228


Tell me more about the bottles @Genosmate . I see they sell 10ml, 8.5ml and 6ml sunbox ultra soft bottles. 
Thinking of getting a few at 19 Euros each. 
Would you rate them nicer than the Italian squonk bottles?


----------



## Genosmate (17/2/17)

Christos said:


> Tell me more about the bottles @Genosmate . I see they sell 10ml, 8.5ml and 6ml sunbox ultra soft bottles.
> Thinking of getting a few at 19 Euros each.
> Would you rate them nicer than the Italian squonk bottles?


Give me a few days and I'll let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/17)

Black Rose V2 Black Ash Large DNA40 on it's way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (18/2/17)

How, just how on earth do u get these. Well done @Rob Fisher .


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/17)

Ash said:


> How, just how on earth do u get these. Well done @Rob Fisher .



I bid on them on closed auction FB Groups @Ash


----------



## Dietz (25/2/17)

Just pulled the trigger, Its @KZOR s reviews fault!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (26/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Just pulled the trigger, Its @KZOR s reviews fault!!!



Have the black version... also bought after the @KZOR review. Money well spent even though I really didn't need anymore RDA's. It is still on my Minikin VGOD that may make it's black Avo24 jealous. No fear though Avo Girl, it won't replace you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (26/2/17)

Have 8 rolls of SS 316L coil wire and another not needed RDA due tomorrow.... the later to keep some of it's enablers here on the forum off my back... a Goon LP.

Like I really needed 8 more RDA's... NADA!!! But at least 5 of them do have squonk pins, and I could get a bf pin for one of the others as well. So more now that before a regulated sqounker is on the list again that I can actually get one of, and one that I would actually want to own.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/17)

Navigator Luxos inbound!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Navigator Luxos inbound!
> View attachment 86463
> 
> View attachment 86464


Holy crap...that looks like a gizzilion bucks right there...stunning. I think we need a men in black memory erasing wand for @Rob Fisher posts....center fold stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (27/2/17)

@Rob Fisher , some serious vape gear coming your way, just wow. Me......I am waiting for ......yes, another squonker and atty.......you know me oom I want something nice, the new Split R looks promising, the 16mm O looks good, but damn my Snappy vapes so good, maybe another. I just love your collection of HR gear, EVERY night I show the wife the nice pics, then I hear, JY HET NOU GENOEG.....At the moment 4 of my squonkers is taking a break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/2/17)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher , some serious vape gear coming your way, just wow. Me......I am waiting for ......yes, another squonker and atty.......you know me oom I want something nice, the new Split R looks promising, the 16mm O looks good, but damn my Snappy vapes so good, maybe another. I just love your collection of HR gear, EVERY night I show the wife the nice pics, then I hear, JY HET NOU GENOEG.....At the moment 4 of my squonkers is taking a break.



@Petrus i hate that line...I use the same line when HRH wants shoes and guess what...I don't get that line anymore...but deep down we know they right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

DNA60 BB Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA60 BB Baby!
> View attachment 87101
> View attachment 87102


You managed to snag one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

Pixstar said:


> You managed to snag one?



Yebo...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

A 40MB Fiber line with a 4ms ping speed helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A 40MB Fiber line with a 4ms ping speed helps.


 40MB only?

I use LTE in a no cover area and I get better speed than that.
Mind you I installed a expensive aerial.


----------



## Pixstar (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> A 40MB Fiber line with a 4ms ping speed helps.


And a credit card

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

Christos said:


> 40MB only?
> 
> I use LTE in a no cover area and I get better speed than that.
> Mind you I installed a expensive aerial.



Do a speed test for me on your LTE...

Fibre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do a speed test for me on your LTE...
> 
> Fibre
> View attachment 87103


Outlying area baby!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Do a speed test for me on your LTE...
> 
> Fibre
> View attachment 87103






And that's not even my final form

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pozzi (5/3/17)

Plus a bottle of Pastry Boy Strudel and an extra cool on the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

An Old Skol charger, the XTAR WP6II, all the way from Hong Kong to replace the freaking new Nitecore D4 that is already causing problems.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (5/3/17)

Back to work after three weeks leave tomorrow. At least I have a EXO RTA tank, a bottle of Cotton Candy and various spools of SS316L wire incoming. Pity they do not deliver on Saturdays, tomorrow is going to be a looooong day.



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (5/3/17)

Spydro said:


> An Old Skol charger, the XTAR WP6II, all the way from Hong Kong to replace the freaking new Nitecore D4 that is already causing problems.
> 
> View attachment 87160


What problems are you experiencing with the D4?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (5/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Back to work after three weeks leave tomorrow. At least I have a EXO RTA tank, a bottle of Cotton Candy and various spools of SS316L wire incoming. Pity they do not deliver on Saturdays, tomorrow is going to be a looooong day.
> View attachment 87166
> 
> 
> Regards


My problem in Ladybrand is TCG only delivers on Monday's, Wednesday and Friday's. So I must plan my buying accordingly not to freak out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (5/3/17)

Spydro said:


> An Old Skol charger, the XTAR WP6II, all the way from Hong Kong to replace the freaking new Nitecore D4 that is already causing problems.
> 
> View attachment 87160


I quite like the xtar stuff. 
I just got the queen ant 6bay xtar. 
I prefer the vp4 voltage readout but for a 6 bay charger with 4x1amp charge bays that's a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (5/3/17)

Christos said:


> I quite like the xtar stuff.
> I just got the queen ant 6bay xtar.
> I prefer the vp4 voltage readout but for a 6 bay charger with 4x1amp charge bays that's a winner for me.


On the charger topic, I have a Luc 6 bay charger, if you charge 26650 batteries must you set the charger to 2amp?


----------



## Christos (5/3/17)

Petrus said:


> On the charger topic, I have a Luc 6 bay charger, if you charge 26650 batteries must you set the charger to 2amp?


They will just charger faster at 2A. If you are not in a rush then charge then at 1A or 500mA. Slower chargers generally mean longer life span of the batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/3/17)

Some new clothes for my R200 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

Christos said:


> I quite like the xtar stuff.
> I just got the queen ant 6bay xtar.
> I prefer the vp4 voltage readout but for a 6 bay charger with 4x1amp charge bays that's a winner for me.



I saw the Xtar MC6 6 bay was available, but went with the Old Skol WP6II 6 bay instead because I don't like chargers that use sliders to hold the batts. The trick was finding a new one that didn't cost an arm and a leg. I got that done as I bought this one for about one fourth (25%) of what they ask for them here now days when you find a new one available here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (5/3/17)

Spydro said:


> I saw the Xtar MC6 6 bay was available, but went with the Old Skol WP6II 6 bay instead because I don't like chargers that use sliders to hold the batts. The trick was finding a new one that didn't cost an arm and a leg. I got that done as I bought this one for about one fourth (25%) of what they ask for them here now days when you find a new one available here.


My previous xtar had a slider that broke. 
Good to know since I only charge 18650s. Will keep an eye out for a non slider charger. 

That makes infinite amounts of sense !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

Raindance said:


> What problems are you experiencing with the D4?



The battery bay sliders. Had the same problem with a LUC4 that the D4 replaced. They get out of whack, bind or even have the internal spring come off and can easily damage batt wraps. If it's like the LUC you can't get inside them without breaking them apart. The D4 will do up to two 26650 batts in the 2 outside bays. The one bay I put 26650's in 3-4 times is now bound up, a sure sign if like the LUC that the internal spring is already jammed up. That's why I ordered another old technology Xtar even though it can't do the 26650's. I'm fine with that though as I don't really care much about the so called HE mod those batts were bought for, the batts themselves or the RTA also bought just for that mod.


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

Christos said:


> My previous xtar had a slider that broke.
> Good to know since I only charge 18650s. Will keep an eye out for a non slider charger.
> 
> That makes infinite amounts of sense !



The Xtar WP6II doesn't use sliders, just a positive contact = negative end spring and removable positive end spacers for smaller than 18650 batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/3/17)

Spydro said:


> The battery bay sliders. Had the same problem with a LUC4 that the D4 replaced. They get out of whack, bind or even have the internal spring come off and can easily damage batt wraps. If it's like the LUC you can't get inside them without breaking them apart. The D4 will do up to two 26650 batts in the 2 outside bays. The one bay I put 26650's in 3-4 times is now bound up, a sure sign if like the LUC that the internal spring is already jammed up. That's why I ordered another old technology Xtar even though it can't do the 26650's. I'm fine with that though as I don't really care much about the so called HE mod those batts were bought for, the batts themselves or the RTA also bought just for that mod.


Yip, same problem on the one I have. The D2 however slides very smooth. The availability of "non slider" chargers is new to me and glad to know such are available, thanks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/17)

Spydro said:


> The Xtar WP6II doesn't use sliders, just a positive contact = negative end spring and removable positive end spacers for smaller than 18650 batts.



Damn that makes so much sense... it's the one thing I have hated loathed and detested... and that's the slider on a charger!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Yip, same problem on the one I have. The D2 however slides very smooth. The availability of "non slider" chargers is new to me and glad to know such are available, thanks.
> 
> Regards



I have 2 Xtar WP2II 2 bay chargers that are near 4 years old and have never missed a beat ('cept one of them is over at a gal pals house for when I stayed there). But I also have 2 LUC 2 bay chargers that are about the same age, have sliders that have never caused me any problems. I keep one in my truck that I can power off it's DC Recep or cig lighter if I need to charge a batt when out and about.


----------



## Spydro (5/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Damn that makes so much sense... it's the one thing I have hated loathed and detested... and that's the slider on a charger!



Same here, and they are hard on battery wraps. My eight HG LG2's look like chipped brown and silver turds. I only use them in the Minikins, so it's not a short problem, but they look like hell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (6/3/17)

More Psyclone Mods Kryten RDA's and accessories due here by mid week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/3/17)

I'm waiting for a youtube video I paused on Friday to finish buffering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RayDeny (20/3/17)

I'm waiting for my Claymore to be finished, this is a hand made Mech mod out of Scotland. 

Should be in my hands within 4 weeks we are hoping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Looks very nice @RayDeny !

By the way, where are you now?
Your location says Cape Town but the little flag shows a different country, which i dont know.
Are you travelling at the moment?


----------



## RayDeny (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Looks very nice @RayDeny !
> 
> By the way, where are you now?
> Your location says Cape Town but the little flag shows a different country, which i dont know.
> Are you travelling at the moment?



@Silver i am currently in Papua New Guinea, i work here so I travel back and forth every four

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

RayDeny said:


> @Silver i am currently in Papua New Guinea, i work here so I travel back and forth every four



Thanks, ok that makes sense, didnt recognise the flag, lol
Hope all good there in PNG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (21/3/17)

More DIY supplies bought today that should be here Wednesday. 

Also still waiting for the Xtar WP6II that was supposedly shipped from Hong Kong March 5th. That turned out to be a bold face lie, it was not. After kicking the sellers ass up around his shoulders 3X the past few days it was supposedly shipped today (3/20). So I may finally have it in about 10-11 days. It's arrival will be the death sentence for my new Nite Core D4 that IMO is a POS.


----------



## Spydro (22/3/17)

Bought some HE gear this morning that is coming from Greece to use on some of my older mech gear mostly, plus another 22mm RDA from them w/extra squonk pin for the older mechs, Reos, TC Mods and maybe an E-Pipe if I figure out which of them I'm interested in. With their customer service I should have them in hand by Friday afternoon/Saturday, or no later than Monday.

Speaking of customer service... the package from HK that was due in hand 3/16 still has not shipped like it was promised shipped this time on 3/20. So the damn seller lied again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Have the black version... also bought after the @KZOR review. Money well spent even though I really didn't need anymore RDA's. It is still on my Minikin VGOD that may make it's black Avo24 jealous. No fear though Avo Girl, it won't replace you.


Isn't it ironic how we all play the blame game?lol enjoy your RDA @Spydro ,


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been hunting for an authentic NarTa RDTA for a long time but there are only flipper priced NarTa's around and I refuse to pay flipper prices. A good mate made a plan for me and I have a precious NarTa inbound at RRP!
> View attachment 85225


I think it's a slam dunk that Rob had the most enviable collection on the forum! Would love to hear his favorite RDA,RTA or RDTA, and mods.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/17)

kev mac said:


> I think it's a slam dunk that Rob had the most enviable collection on the forum! Would love to hear his favorite RDA,RTA or RDTA, and mods.



Gonna reply here @kev mac! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rob-and-spydros-top-5.t26265/page-2


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Bought some HE gear this morning that is coming from Greece to use on some of my older mech gear mostly, plus another 22mm RDA from them w/extra squonk pin for the older mechs, Reos, TC Mods and maybe an E-Pipe if I figure out which of them I'm interested in. With their customer service I should have them in hand by Friday afternoon/Saturday, or no later than Monday.
> 
> Speaking of customer service... the package from HK that was due in hand 3/16 still has not shipped like it was promised shipped this time on 3/20. So the damn seller lied again.



That is really upsetting that they promised twice but still havent delivered
Sorry @Spydro


----------



## KZOR (22/3/17)

Waiting for this little beaut which i purchased on lay-by terms from my m8 @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (25/3/17)

Will be waiting to hear back from my local vape gear supplier who starting next week will be on the hunt doing some snooping around for me in the back alley's of the world of vape gear.


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Will be waiting to hear back from my local vape gear supplier who starting next week will be on the hunt doing some snooping around for me in the back alley's of the world of vape gear.



1. "Errands" late at night? check.
2. Lives in Nevada desert? check. 
3. Back alley connections? check.

@Spydro is confirmed mob boss.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spydro (25/3/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> 1. "Errands" late at night? check.
> 2. Lives in Nevada desert? check.
> 3. Back alley connections? check.
> 
> @Spydro is confirmed mob boss.



Mob boss no.  But I do have some serious connections here that I hobnobbed with back in my socially active days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/17)

Showcase Atlanta opens today and a good friend did a tour of the show last night for me and she walked past the Fury Woods stand and a Senator caught my eye... PayPay became active and one of those beauties will be on its way to me real soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher 
This 3rd party virtual tour of Showcase might be quite an expensive online escapade it seems
I think you should switch it all off and go have a braai outside

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher
> This 3rd party virtual tour of Showcase might be quite an expensive online escapade it seems
> I think you should switch it all off and go have a braai outside



I did switch off at 01:30am and went to bed... it was all too much to see!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did switch off at 01:30am and went to bed... it was all too much to see!



Shame Rob
Sorry to hear
Must be torture for you to see all the high end vendors showcasing their wares...
Id love to be a fly on the wall in your vape cave when you are checking it out on the video stream. Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/3/17)

Awaiting the arrival of my authentic RNV Mods Sebone. Some great reviews on this hunk of brass, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (26/3/17)

I am awaiting my ES-Z RDTA which i finally got into the list! As well as the ESG Skyline from the group buy!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (26/3/17)

Cobrali said:


> I am awaiting my ES-Z RDTA which i finally got into the list! As well as the ESG Skyline from the group buy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Two beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/3/17)

Petrus said:


> Two beautiful pieces.


Yes! I have been lucky this month!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/3/17)

Waiting for my skyline, my sm25 (proper silver one) before they discontinued, stack loads of diff gauge wire for claptons and 10 vtinbox bottles which was crazy cheap at $6 for 10

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher
> This 3rd party virtual tour of Showcase might be quite an expensive online escapade it seems
> I think you should switch it all off and go have a braai outside



By now you should well know that he doesn't have an off switch.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

Enough desire to go to my mail place to pick up some vape mail that's been sitting there for days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/3/17)

Spydro said:


> Enough desire to go to my mail place to pick up some vape mail that's been sitting there for days.
> View attachment 89452



What is waiting for you at the mail place @Spydro ?
Maybe we can help to fuel the desire to go get it...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spydro (26/3/17)

Silver said:


> What is waiting for you at the mail place @Spydro ?
> Maybe we can help to fuel the desire to go get it...



Nothing special. just some more backup DIY supplies that I don't have an immediate need for, and might not need for months yet. So I have no need to make a special trip out just for them.

The vape mail due from Greece will be delivered to my door Monday (if the DHL driver finds my place). 

Only other vape mail due has not shown any tracking movement since it was paid for weeks ago. With your track record in SA, it suggests it's addressed to "SA" rather than "USA".  Actually, the problem is entirely the seller who stated it was shipped 3/5 and it wasn't... then supposedly shipped 3/20, and neither of the tracking systems confirm that. The second time he promised I would get it by 3/28. The only thing he as done so far that I can confirm is lie, so we'll see. Packages from that part of the world typically get to me in 5-8 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (31/3/17)

Well my wife finally got me to order her a new AL-85 with a Hadaly after she couldn't stop using mine this holiday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pozzi (2/4/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pozzi (2/4/17)

Let's build those coils!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flyingstapler™ (2/4/17)

Well I am currently waiting for my 5l VG and 2l PG to arrive (Currently vaping anything I can get my hands on), as well as a digital scale so I can switch over from the usual syringes fiesta. Pretty damn excited.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hakhan (2/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> DNA60 BB Baby!
> View attachment 87101
> View attachment 87102


That power button is mesmerising

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (3/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Well my wife finally got me to order her a new AL-85 with a Hadaly after she couldn't stop using mine this holiday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think your wife is one vape Diva I might be compatible with, I like her train of thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (3/4/17)

I must say, I feel just a wee bit sick after pulling the trigger on this mod by Epsilon mods.

BUT ,how awesome is this mod? Will be in my hand end of next week just in time for the Skyline (wink wink, nudge nudge).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (3/4/17)

RayDeny said:


> I must say, I feel just a wee bit sick after pulling the trigger on this mod by Epsilon mods.
> 
> BUT ,how awesome is this mod? Will be in my hand end of next week just in time for the Skyline (wink wink, nudge nudge).


That is going to be one mean setup. Beautiful mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/17)

RayDeny said:


> I must say, I feel just a wee bit sick after pulling the trigger on this mod by Epsilon mods.
> 
> BUT ,how awesome is this mod? Will be in my hand end of next week just in time for the Skyline (wink wink, nudge nudge).



That is just beautiful! Just wow. Stunning. Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny (7/4/17)

This could be in the vape mail but it's not. This mod took 5 days to come to Cape Town half way around the world and is in my living room but I only get back next Thursday. This is going to be the longest week EVER!!!! Now to keep the wife from opening it is another story altogether.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## playa4life (7/4/17)

Waiting on my first online buy. New to the Vape Community so I'm super excited. A few years ago, I bought me some or other vape pen thing. Not even sure what the name was or what tank it used or at what wattage it vaped or even what juice I had with it. I just could not get that vape pen thing. After a few weeks, I gave it away.
Until a few weeks ago, my brother started vaping. I visited him but forgot my smokes in the car. While braaing, I was going to go to my car and get my smokes when he offered that I take a few swigs of his PICO Mega. I fell inlove instantly. Vaped on that thing all day without feeling the urge to go fetch my smokes in the car. That day, I smoked 2 cigarettes in total - my first was driving to him in the morning and the last (that day) was before going to bed that night.
The next day, I hopped onto the internet and started doing some research. Researched a bit more and by the end of that week, I had placed my first online order for some vape goodies. So... as things stand, I wait.
Somewhere, in between, Hong Kong and Sunny SA, is where this beauty finds itself now.







Complete with Baby Beast tank. 
Excited for days!!! 
The wait is killing me. The smoking of cigarettes is killing me more though!!! 
It's only been around 7 days since I placed my order. 

It must be so much easier for you guys to wait though since you have goodies to vape on while you wait! 

PS: I've said it once and will say it again... Great Community and spirit you guys have going here on this forum!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## playa4life (10/4/17)

Just got the best news in a while.
My package has arrived on SA soil!!! 
I'm so excited! But, with that being said, the reality that I have made peace with is that it's gna take, probably, another 4 weeks before I can get to hold this beauty in my hands.
It's crazy that it's taken 10 days from day of order until today for that package to make it's way from Hong Kong to SA but, it's gna take 4 more weeks for that item to move from OR Thambo to Cape Mail in Epping. 

I'm still excited though. Expected the package to only be in SA after Easter. 10 days aint bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (10/4/17)

Here are my updates. Can the seasoned importers give some info on timelines I could expect from here on out please?

17Track


----------



## playa4life (10/4/17)

Vendor site mail trail updates...


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

playa4life said:


> Here are my updates. Can the seasoned importers give some info on timelines I could expect from here on out please?
> 
> 17Track
> 
> View attachment 91106


Here's my last one @playa4life ...




I think I eventually got it around the 7th of March. But as with anything in this country, sometimes things go fast, sometimes slow, sometimes backwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (10/4/17)

@playa4life it could be a few more weeks until the package is in your hand. 






After my package arrived in the country it took 27 days to get delivered.


----------



## Gersh (10/4/17)

I'm still waiting for this .. Since feb 






Definitely not for the impatient


----------



## playa4life (10/4/17)

Thanx @Stosta 

Looks like you should have that Mad Dog pretty soon @Gersh

As for me...

Looking at the processes followed, mine still needs to get to:
Processing Center - in about 15 days.
Then sit at Processing Center for another two or so days.
Then it should be off to:
Customs - After about 2 days.
Then, it should sit at customs for around another week before I get notified that I can collect.

Maybe add in another week or two here and there coz of all the public holidays we have approaching us...

I'm setting myself up for collection around end of May.
This gives me enough time to get my 18650's and charger at end of April and some nice e-liquids come end of May when I will finally be able to start vaping.
This waiting game and the stinkies are killing me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (11/4/17)

Hope it clears customs soon! Hate having to wait for stuff.

As for myself, right now I'm waiting for my Wismec Predator and a ton of flavour concentrates. Stocks ran low (although I only mixed MTL mixes before now, going to start mixing DTL ones.. still debating between 3mg and 6mg nic for those... using 3mg commercial juice now and it does nothing for me. With my luck, however, 6mg is going to be peppery a.f.)


----------



## Spydro (11/4/17)

For sometime around July/August when I'll need to order another 10,000 mls of base. Other than that nothing else at all vape related in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/17)

I managed to get onto a list for some 4DCB Billet Box panels by Mike Chesterton! Still work in progress and should be ready for shipping tomorrow... can't wait!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## kittyjvr1 (19/4/17)

I won the whole range of opus electro juices on the shopwreck easter comp. 50ml

Well i got it toningt just would like to share 
I got with the juices a nice Tshirt as well thanks Shipwreck Vapes





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny (22/4/17)

Just got word back, my Claymore is ready to ship on Monday. Woo Hoo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## playa4life (22/4/17)

Also just got word that my Alien AL85 kit is "In Transit" out of JIMC. Now, the suspense is killing me. 
I expect three more updates fron here. 
One: Arrived in Cape Mail?
Two: Arrived at Customs?
Three: Please collect? 

Is that about right?


----------



## Tahir_Kai (22/4/17)

Waiting for my mom and sister to come visit me in South Korea and bring my care package courtesy of Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/4/17)

Waiting for my Kylin RTA.


----------



## Dolfie (22/4/17)

Noth


zadiac said:


> Waiting for my Kylin RTA.


Nothing have enough DIY juice to last me a few months. Got my OBS Nano a couple off days ago I am a happy Vaper.


----------



## KB_314 (28/4/17)

Excited to finally get my hands on an authentic Kayfun. 
And a third Sx Mini to replace a DNA75 that had to be binned this week. Expected on Tuesday/Wednesday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (28/4/17)

Got vape mail and now im happy again
Eleaf istick. 200w qc
Tokugawa Rda
Pearless rda
Meduza Rdta
Predetor 228
And some juices





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Great stuff @KB_314 
Wish you well
Is that a KF V5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (28/4/17)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @KB_314
> Wish you well
> Is that a KF V5?


Thanks @Silver - yep, V5. 
So nice that authentics are becoming available from our vendors (also results in more authentics in the private market  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Silver - yep, V5.
> So nice that authentics are becoming available from our vendors (also results in more authentics in the private market  )



Agreed 100% !


----------



## Petrus (28/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 92894


@SAVapeGear, DHL means Billet Box, means happiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/4/17)

The gumption to go to my mail place to pick up the only vape mail I've bought since mid March that's been sitting there for a few days. It's just a couple more Kryten black top caps, and a couple of other unmentionables until I determine whether they will be added to the in use stash or tossed into the junk yard boxes.


----------



## playa4life (2/5/17)

Waiting on someone at Cape Mail to answer the damn phone!!! 
So near... yet so far!!!


----------



## Comrad Juju (2/5/17)

playa4life said:


> Waiting on someone at Cape Mail to answer the damn phone!!!
> So near... yet so far!!!



They hardly ever answer the phones. Best bet is to send a mail and request they get someone to phone you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playa4life (3/5/17)

UPDATE:
Just spoke with a very helpful lady a Cape Mail - Ruwayda.
Gave me a shelf number and said I could drop by now to collect. As soon as this meeting - that really could have been an email - finishes, I'm heading to Cape Mail to collect.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

playa4life said:


> UPDATE:
> Just spoke with a very helpful lady a Cape Mail - Ruwayda.
> Gave me a shelf number and said I could drop by now to collect. As soon as this meeting - that really could have been an email - finishes, I'm heading to Cape Mail to collect.


At flippin last! Remember to take your invoice! You don't want to be sent back for that!.

Pictures please!

Regards


----------



## playa4life (3/5/17)

playa4life said:


> UPDATE:
> Just spoke with a very helpful lady a Cape Mail - Ruwayda.
> Gave me a shelf number and said I could drop by now to collect. As soon as this meeting - that really could have been an email - finishes, I'm heading to Cape Mail to collect.


I know hey!!!
They were being hard assed last week and wouldnt allow me to get anything from them.
Just printed the invoice and credit card statement for them. Need to draw some cash before I go... Just in case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (3/5/17)

OK... so she's arrived.
I am well please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (3/5/17)

playa4life said:


> View attachment 93514
> View attachment 93515
> View attachment 93516
> OK... so she's arrived.
> I am well please.


At last!

Congrats @playa4life , you must be pretty damned excited right about now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## playa4life (3/5/17)

Stosta said:


> At last!
> 
> Congrats @playa4life , you must be pretty damned excited right about now!


Definitely. Currently playing around with it a bit to check for the sweet spot.
I'm using the same juice that my brother is using in his Pico.Melo3 Combo. On his combo, I still coughed a little at times. On this setup, it's alot smoother. So far... I'm chuffed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/5/17)

Friday the 19th.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (3/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Friday the 19th.
> 
> View attachment 93518



Can you come next month? Durban isn't ready for you yet Freelicks....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (4/5/17)

Greyz said:


> Can you come next month? Durban isn't ready for you yet Freelicks....


Don't forget the uncle part. UNCLE Freelicks! @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

playa4life said:


> View attachment 93514
> View attachment 93515
> View attachment 93516
> OK... so she's arrived.
> I am well please.



Very happy for you @playa4life 
All the best with the new gear!


----------



## playa4life (4/5/17)

Thanx All.
Special thanx to @Raindance for going the extra mile for a new forum member!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/5/17)

Christos said:


> Don't forget the uncle part. UNCLE Freelicks! @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

Some integrated BB Drip Tips from the US of A!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DangerDave (12/5/17)

Smok Alien 220w with the Baby Beast (hopefully a non-peeling one!). I've been more patient than I've ever been in my life. But Customs seems to be using my package as a doorstop or something! In joburg since the 27th of April, ordered on the 30th of March.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/17)

Boom! Auction won! What an awesome deal! Brand new Wapari Nano Baby! Leaving Helsinki tomorrow! 

Chicken Dinner! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/5/17)

Well done Rob
i dont have a foggy clue what the merits of this device are but it does look very nice - 

well done on the auction. Go rob, go!
Hehe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/17)

Silver said:


> Well done Rob
> i dont have a foggy clue what the merits of this device are but it does look very nice -
> 
> well done on the auction. Go rob, go!
> Hehe



The merits are DNA75, extreme beauty and probably the smallest HE mod on the planet right now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/5/17)

Wapari Nano on its way… Helsinki Finland, Leipzig Germany and just departed Madrid Spain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (25/5/17)

An ample supply of 4mm Ready X Wick (BIG score), and a cc Reo P67. 

ETA: Forgot to mention another BF RDA is coming from a preorder, SBH in about 4 days.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (25/5/17)

KB_314 said:


> Excited to finally get my hands on an authentic Kayfun.
> And a third Sx Mini to replace a DNA75 that had to be binned this week. Expected on Tuesday/Wednesday
> View attachment 92886
> View attachment 92889


Good stuff!A trip to the Vape shop or receiving vape mail is one of the great pleasures in life.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Petrus (25/5/17)

Spydro said:


> An ample supply of 4mm Ready X Wick (BIG score), and a cc Reo P67.


That @Spydro, is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

I know we all say this, but waiting for the last mod I will buy for a while from @BumbleBee !

Very excited, now to just find the perfect tank for it and then I'm done shopping! DONE I TELL YOU!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (25/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I know we all say this, but waiting for the last mod I will buy for a while from @BumbleBee !
> 
> Very excited, now to just find the perfect tank for it and then I'm done shopping! DONE I TELL YOU!!!!


Done for the day.... or done for the next hour...


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Christos said:


> Done for the day.... or done for the next hour...


Hahahaha!

Chances are I'm going to accidentally open up a website or two this afternoon, so done for the morning?


----------



## Christos (25/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Chances are I'm going to accidentally open up a website or two this afternoon, so done for the morning?


Those are rookie numbers...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/17)

Christos said:


> Those are rookie numbers...




I earn a rookie salary! Perhaps you can help me improve my game by sending me some money? You know... Vaping community spirit and all that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (25/5/17)

Stosta said:


> I earn a rookie salary! Perhaps you can help me improve my game by sending me some money? You know... Vaping community spirit and all that?


I'll send you my paycheck, my wife and my kid

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Scott (25/5/17)

Christos said:


> I'll send you my paycheck, my wife and my kid


 Good luck with the sending of the wife and kids; the last time I tried that they came back within 4 hours with a huge bill stapled to their bags. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/17)

I'm waiting for some pink Billet Box panels... here is a pic of them half finished!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

Im awaiting 510
Heatsinks.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (26/5/17)

I


Mark121m said:


> Im awaiting 510
> Heatsinks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 I am waiting to win the lotto!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Scott (26/5/17)

Scott said:


> I
> I am waiting to win the lotto!


Mark have you never wished to win the lotto so you could buy all the amazing mods and atomizers and concentrate's you can only drool over?


----------



## Mark121m (26/5/17)

Scott said:


> Mark have you never wished to win the lotto so you could buy all the amazing mods and atomizers and concentrate's you can only drool over?


No

Wont happen to me.
So i accept that.
N work hard to buy what i want.

Dont wish on get rich quick schemes 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (26/5/17)

Pity you take things so literally. It was said in jest. Cheers


----------



## Christos (27/5/17)

Scott said:


> Mark have you never wished to win the lotto so you could buy all the amazing mods and atomizers and concentrate's you can only drool over?


My take on the lotto is an addition tax on the uneducated. 
I think @Mark121m's sentiment is one I value that hard work and dedication lead to prosperity and not "overnight" quick fixes.
I'd love to win the lottery but I already pay taxes so to speak and don't bother with lotto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/5/17)

Scott said:


> Mark have you never wished to win the lotto so you could buy all the amazing mods and atomizers and concentrate's you can only drool over?


Hahahaha! Geez tough crowd @Scott !

Im waiting to win the lotto too bud, but I haven't bought a lotto ticket in years!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott (27/5/17)

M


Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! Geez tough crowd @Scott !
> 
> Im waiting to win the lotto too bud, but I haven't bought a lotto ticket in years!


Me neither. I find it cheaper to just post them my money. I am convinced it's rigged. You see the odd vehicle at clinics and old age home saying sponsored by lotto but I often wonder where the real big money goes that they rake in! As for a tough crowd that's the last time I post a tongue in cheek comment.


----------



## Clouder (27/5/17)

Howzit fellas!!!

Well after my Pico died for no reason within less than 3 months (and I took real good care of it).... I had to resort back to my old eVic VTC. This one has worked all day, everyday for more than a year now so it's a bit tired, and I'm struggling to get it to charge my batteries (also doesn't show when charging anymore).

So

At this stage, I am waiting for my bonus! 1st of July I'll be making my way to Toti again for Holiday, and that is also the day that my bonus gets paid in! So I shall most definitely visit SirVape or Vape Decadence when I'm there! I NEED a new mod URGENTLY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (30/5/17)

My bday pressie. Being shipped in the next few days so hopefully by mid next week will get it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gonzilla (30/5/17)

Hoping for the arrival tomorrow of a Smok Quantum with Big Baby Beast for the missus along with a few bits and bops for myself.

Even more exited for the package of new concentrates that might show up tomorrow as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaveTroll (31/5/17)

Waiting for my order from blck vapour. Going to start down the mixing road

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/17)

Squonk Pin for my NarBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (1/6/17)

Received and paid the invoice today for a special Reo P67 that I had made up custom for me. 
It probably will ship tomorrow and get here Monday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Received and paid the invoice today for a special Reo P67 that I had made up custom for me.
> It probably will ship tomorrow and get here Monday.


Can't wait to see the beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

Spydro said:


> Received and paid the invoice today for a special Reo P67 that I had made up custom for me.
> It probably will ship tomorrow and get here Monday.


Ooh, looking forward to see that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (2/6/17)

Clouder said:


> Howzit fellas!!!
> 
> Well after my Pico died for no reason within less than 3 months (and I took real good care of it).... I had to resort back to my old eVic VTC. This one has worked all day, everyday for more than a year now so it's a bit tired, and I'm struggling to get it to charge my batteries (also doesn't show when charging anymore).
> 
> ...


Evic is still a good device

Mine is pre owned but now 2months with me.

I use it more then my 200watt device

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny (6/6/17)

Must Skyline, I'm waiting for my Skyline. It's been at home for nearly a week with the wife driving me around the bend having her grubby little mits all over it.

Thursday the pain will finally be over!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Must Skyline, I'm waiting for my Skyline. It's been at home for nearly a week with the wife driving me around the bend having her grubby little mits all over it.
> 
> Thursday the pain will finally be over!



Hang in there @RayDeny 
Just know that it was your suggestion that helped remedy my Skyline's juice flow stiffness!
Hope yours is ok and wishing you well for it


----------



## RayDeny (14/7/17)

Kudzu Gambit is inbound!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (14/7/17)

Waiting for my Runt.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Waiting for my Runt.
> View attachment 101101


That looks sexy @Petrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/17)

Scored an RPG in today's surprise BB sale! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Wow @Rob Fisher - you on a roll big time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (15/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Scored an RPG in today's surprise BB sale! Boom!
> View attachment 101270
> View attachment 101271



Aaaah my dream and most desired color BB. Nice catch @robfisher. I hope she performs as beautifully as she looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (16/7/17)

Not exactly a mod or a atty, but this is my week I am waiting for....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/7/17)

Now I'm also waiting for a Flave RDA. Crap, I suppose I now need to start looking at a mod that squonks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/7/17)

Just patiently waiting on some panels for the SQ








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (18/7/17)

RayDeny said:


> Now I'm also waiting for a Flave RDA. Crap, I suppose I now need to start looking at a mod that squonks



Heard the flavor is really good on it (Todds Reviews).Hence the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (18/7/17)

Still patiently waiting for my Pulse 22:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

For the tarnish brown billet box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

Finally scored a Unicorn Poo BB thanks to some help from @SAVapeGear while I was looking at animals in the bush!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (23/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally scored a Unicorn Poo BB thanks to some help from @SAVapeGear while I was looking at animals in the bush!
> View attachment 102130
> View attachment 102131




You must almost have the full set by now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/17)

RayDeny said:


> You must almost have the full set by now.



Just about... still need a Nugget.


----------



## Deckie (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> For the tarnish brown billet box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morning @Amir, can you tell me where you got these, thanks in advance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Deckie said:


> Morning @Amir, can you tell me where you got these, thanks in advance



3FVape brother man. 
Next question please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/7/17)

I have a bunch of things coming in:

Pulse 22 (black)
Boxer Style Squonk mod (black)
Boxer Rader (black)
OG Goon 24 (silver)
Atomizer stands
Battery pouches
Resin drip tips (810)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> Next question please
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, here's a question. Why are those sea birds called seagulls and not beach chickens?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Okay, here's a question. Why are those sea birds called seagulls and not beach chickens?



Is that a trick question?! There is, in fact, no such thing as a seagull. They are actually just plain old gulls. A common layman mistake, because of their attraction to the sea. They prefer to make nests inland but find better scavenging grounds at the sea. 

Next question please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (24/7/17)

Amir said:


> Is that a trick question?! There is, in fact, no such thing as a seagull. They are actually just plain old gulls. A common layman mistake, because of their attraction to the sea. They prefer to make nests inland but find better scavenging grounds at the sea.
> 
> Next question please
> 
> ...



Also, chickens can't really fly. They can get from the ground to a tree or over a fence maybe but in no way or form can they pull the acrobatic air stunts that the 'seagulls' are capable of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/7/17)

I am waiting for the rumored new VGOD 150 Pro Elite.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/17)

Tomorrow is the day my Meraki V2 arrives... If anyone is looking for me I'm at the top of my driveway waiting for the FedEx man!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (24/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

Hadaly, 2 days away 
Looking forward to this particular piece of vapemail.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (25/7/17)

Ordered and waiting






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hadaly, 2 days away
> Looking forward to this particular piece of vapemail.


I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this. Keep us posted!


----------



## RayDeny (25/7/17)

I


KZOR said:


> View attachment 102232



I'm waiting for the flave as well, sounds like it's going to be a cracking little atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (27/7/17)

Andre said:


>


Looking forward to your vape mail @Andre !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/7/17)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos (28/7/17)

Andre said:


>


The flow I have just purchased 2 and I'm loving the flavour. 

The o atty I believe is really good in the flavour department and drains like a dream with the concave deck.
@SAVapeGear has the latter and is highly impressed.
Great purchases imho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (24/8/17)

A purple Haze from SVB Mods, I am absolutely loving the finish of this squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/8/17)

I am waiting for a reo grand LP. Oh i have waited for this for ever. It is secondhand but still a REO. So looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mac75 (31/8/17)

Fawkes bb and blue flow for my blue oyster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/8/17)

Waiting for this tank of juice to finish so that I can dump it and try something else.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (31/8/17)

Pulsar Squonker from Italy!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/17)

Gloom Squonker from Limelight!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DoubleD (31/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gloom Squonker from Limelight!
> View attachment 106074



Need fomo button!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (31/8/17)

Gloom Squonker from Limelight.
Suicide Squonker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (31/8/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Pulsar Squonker from Italy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 106073
> 
> View attachment 106072



This one really looks the business. So much cool things in one box. Big plus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (31/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gloom Squonker from Limelight!
> View attachment 106074



2017 is clearly the year of the squonkers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (1/9/17)

Slow going but there is finally some movement on my Pulse 22 that I ordered on the 11th of June:


> 1	From Customs	2017/08/31	05:28	JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
> 2	To Customs	2017/08/07	11:03	JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
> 3	Incomming International	2017/07/15	10:07	JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Max (1/9/17)

Hi @TheV - I got one at VapeCon and inspected the RDA from top to bottom - not set it up yet - but it is exactly as described by Tony B on his YouTube review. 

I hope you receive it soon. 

Best Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/9/17)

Max said:


> Hi @TheV - I got one at VapeCon and inspected the RDA from top to bottom - not set it up yet - but it is exactly as described by Tony B on his YouTube review.
> 
> I hope you receive it soon.
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks @Max. I've had one before that I picked up from @Amir and absolutely loved it. A friend of mine was in dire need of an RDA though so I let him grab my Pulse (as I already had the other one on order). This new one is meant for the Mini Volt that I got from @Stosta. I can't wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/9/17)

This thread is quite dead so lets kickstart it:
Next week:
Limelight Gloom Mosfet
Gothic Mods Akasha Blue/Black Engraved
Psyclone Entheon

Next month:
Suicide Mods
(Hopefully!)Art&Mod EVO White

These past two months have been HE mods!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> This thread is quite dead so lets kickstart it:
> Next week:
> Limelight Gloom Mosfet
> Gothic Mods Akasha Blue/Black Engraved
> ...



Ooh, what a lineup @Cobrali !
Am tuning in to your thoughts on the Entheon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> This thread is quite dead so lets kickstart it:
> Next week:
> Limelight Gloom Mosfet
> Gothic Mods Akasha Blue/Black Engraved
> ...


I think i need to come raid your vape closet.
Sounds awesome.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, what a lineup @Cobrali !
> Am tuning in to your thoughts on the Entheon...



I have tried it but maybe a different build will yield better results?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (24/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think i need to come raid your vape closet.
> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Haha..I am just starting out on HE squonkers! There are guys with bigger vape closets than me!


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Cobrali said:


> Haha..I am just starting out on HE squonkers! There are guys with bigger vape closets than me!


Hehe. We start small and then gain momentum. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/9/17)

I now have 4 perfect setups. I am now only waiting for more money at the end of my month. . I have enough month but not money any more. . Married life is amazing guys. I never knew a man would ever willingly give his money to a wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Petrus (25/9/17)

I am sitting on day 64 waiting for my Runt. Luckely customs is cleared


----------



## kev mac (25/9/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gloom Squonker from Limelight!
> View attachment 106074


Nice looking mod,though the name is somewhat strange as gloom isn't what feeling it would evoke.


----------



## kev mac (25/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> I now have 4 perfect setups. I am now only waiting for more money at the end of my month. . I have enough month but not money any more. . Married life is amazing guys. I never knew a man would ever willingly give his money to a wife.


A crazy concept is it not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (25/9/17)

Petrus said:


> I am sitting on day 64 waiting for my Runt. Luckely customs is cleared



I've heard nothing but great things about the runt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (25/9/17)

Amir said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about the runt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I opted for the upgraded V2 with Silver contacts.


----------



## Halfdaft (25/9/17)

Guys how do you know when something has cleared customs ?


----------



## Amir (26/9/17)

Petrus said:


> Yes, I opted for the upgraded V2 with Silver contacts.



I'm told that silver contacts is the new way forward. Need to try this before I can confirm but the science around it makes perfect sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett (3/10/17)

Anybody else having a problem with their international parcels? I have 5 pending, the earliest having been sent from the UK on 16 August! None of them even showing as arrived in SA yet.....grrrrr..... SAPO just gets worse and worse.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## antonherbst (3/10/17)

Thanks to @TheV we placed a collective order today for some vape goodies. 

I am waiting for the merlin mini rda cap kit x2 and then a load of 18650 battery wraps. 

Thanks for thinking of me when you placed your order. Now the 2-3 months waiting period starts.


----------



## TheV (3/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks to @TheV we placed a collective order today for some vape goodies.
> 
> I am waiting for the merlin mini rda cap kit x2 and then a load of 18650 battery wraps.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me when you placed your order. Now the 2-3 months waiting period starts.


Only a pleasure @antonherbst 
The wait is a bit long but I find it works nicely if you stagger the orders a bit ... and never stop! That way you have a constant stream of toys coming in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/17)

The A-Tank is a system comprised of tank and adapter to make use of the Atlantis family of coils. The tank is near identical to the Boro Tank, except for one massive hole in the bottom in which to cram the massive beast that is the Atlantis coil. The Upper and Lower adapter pieces are turned from 316L Stainless steel. Made in the USA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (4/10/17)

Crockett said:


> Anybody else having a problem with their international parcels? I have 5 pending, the earliest having been sent from the UK on 16 August! None of them even showing as arrived in SA yet.....grrrrr..... SAPO just gets worse and worse.



I am waiting on two China shipments - The oldest left there on 25 July. Neither have any tracking info since leaving the origin country... Starting to lose hope....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (4/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> I am waiting on two China shipments - The oldest left there on 25 July. Neither have any tracking info since leaving the origin country... Starting to lose hope....


2 of my orders (from June 27 and July 16) arrived at the post office yesterday. One also without an tracking info. There is still hope bud!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (5/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> I am waiting on two China shipments - The oldest left there on 25 July. Neither have any tracking info since leaving the origin country... Starting to lose hope....


Yeah, also had 3 packages marked as arrived in SA yesterday. These are the more recent ones. My theory is that there's an Everest-sized mountain of stuff sitting at JIMC, and they're starting with the stuff on the top. Ho hum...time to wait some more.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/10/17)

Update: suicide mods squonker has been delayed. No Art&Mod Evo..

But received a Bolt V2.5 Navy Blue SP edition!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (6/10/17)

Crockett said:


> Anybody else having a problem with their international parcels? I have 5 pending, the earliest having been sent from the UK on 16 August! None of them even showing as arrived in SA yet.....grrrrr..... SAPO just gets worse and worse.


Yup my stuff is stuck at held at customs... sone of the lucky guys got theirs from the post office already but no movent on mine. Called my post office as well but no luck. Apparently their systems have been offline so that may be compounding the issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (6/10/17)

Christos said:


> Yup my stuff is stuck at held at customs... sone of the lucky guys got theirs from the post office already but no movent on mine. Called my post office as well but no luck. Apparently their systems have been offline so that may be compounding the issues.


Our post office is really incompetent..always delaying parcels..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/10/17)

Skyclone and Lost Vape Epetite. I think the combo will look quite sexy.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (10/10/17)

To be honest this baby has been in and out my shopping cart for weeks.


I blame @antonherbst for pushing me over the edge on this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/10/17)

Raindance said:


> To be honest this baby has been in and out my shopping cart for weeks.
> View attachment 109861
> 
> I blame @antonherbst for pushing me over the edge on this.
> ...


Love the file name 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (10/10/17)

O


BioHAZarD said:


> Love the file name
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


Oops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Raindance said:


> To be honest this baby has been in and out my shopping cart for weeks.
> View attachment 109861
> 
> I blame @antonherbst for pushing me over the edge on this.
> ...



But you know it will be worth it. I love my bb. 

Come on. 

You know you want it. Just complete the sale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (10/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> But you know it will be worth it. I love my bb.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> You know you want it. Just complete the sale.


Done and dusted.

We often joke about FOMO but that $#!t is real! Lol!

You comment to me on this topic in another thread has been eating away at my resolve for a couple of days now. FOMO + Peer Pressure = Vapemail! LOL

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Done and dusted.
> 
> We often joke about FOMO but that $#!t is real! Lol!
> 
> ...





It was never my intent to push any person over that ede but this is one mod i know most vapers will love. Let me know when you get it. I would like to follow your experience with the new bb. And we need a name for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> It was never my intent to push any person over that ede but this is one mod i know most vapers will love. Let me know when you get it. I would like to follow your experience with the new bb. And we need a name for it.


Just feels good to blame someone for the nice mistakes one makes.

I fell in love with the look of the Tarnish Brown BB first time I saw it. I can not justify the purchase of yet another mod but desire heeds no reason. Of course the fact that one can buy all those accessories also adds to the appeal.

As for a name, Bee Bee it will be.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Just feels good to blame someone for the nice mistakes one makes.
> 
> I fell in love with the look of the Tarnish Brown BB first time I saw it. I can not justify the purchase of yet another mod but desire heeds no reason. Of course the fact that one can buy all those accessories also adds to the appeal.
> 
> ...



The tarnish brown does have a very special look to it. I really love my bb look. I was fortunate enough to get the sxk gold panels with my purchase. That is the last item i will recomend you get for it. “One last final push”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Just feels good to blame someone for the nice mistakes one makes.
> 
> I fell in love with the look of the Tarnish Brown BB first time I saw it. I can not justify the purchase of yet another mod but desire heeds no reason. Of course the fact that one can buy all those accessories also adds to the appeal.
> 
> ...



As for the name “what” 

We will find a name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (12/10/17)

This is killing me! If its not here by tomorrow, this will be the worst weekend ever!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (13/10/17)

It's today! It,s today! It's today!
PARCEL HAS LEFT DAWN WINGCPT2017-10-1307:12

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (13/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (19/10/17)

According to a shipping notification I just received:


> Electronic Shisha Vaporizer



Probably the most excited I've ever been for vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (20/10/17)

Waiting for...
Vaporesso Nebula from Heaven Gifts... DHL tracking number received 
Concentrates from Flavour World
Concentrates from Blck Vapour


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Waiting for @TheV to give me the good news that The Courier Guy has been. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (20/10/17)

A few concentrates from BLCK Vapour for some new mixes I'm itching to try


----------



## Halfdaft (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Waiting for @TheV to give me the good news that The Courier Guy has been.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


What's on the way?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What's on the way?



One if my most exciting vape mails to date 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> One if my most exciting vape mails to date

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 110979



@Rob Fisher - teaser 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> One if my most exciting vape mails to date
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Why must you keep us in suspense


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Why must you keep us in suspense



It is a Nigerian thing 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> It is a Nigerian thing
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



So here we are. Thanks @Rob Fisher & @TheV. Epic vape mail and they are both the real deal. 













Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So here we are. Thanks @Rob Fisher & @TheV. Epic vape mail and they are both the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow that blue bb looks amzing @RenaldoRheeder 
When you get it to your hands may she provide you with many happy vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow that blue bb looks amzing @RenaldoRheeder
> When you get it to your hands may she provide you with many happy vapes.



It is soooo my color 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (21/10/17)

Oh yes i did, i have been waiting for this ever since i have started vaping.
It’s the Skeleton Key Mech mod, gunmetal gray with rose gold plating. 

4 long weeks but she will be mine, oh yes......... She will be mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BubiSparks (21/10/17)

Hey @TheV! My shipment via China Post finally registered as arrived in JHB on 18/10 (Shipped 25/07). That's 87 days so another two weeks and I should have it. That's about 100 days - practically 1/3 of a year!!!

The other from China via Belgium arrived at the Cape Town Hub on 19/10 so 45 days which is more like the average time in my experience.

SAPO's ineffieciency and staggering incompetence leaves me speechless........ At least it's not lost. I need those extra Skyclones

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Hey @TheV! My shipment via China Post finally registered as arrived in JHB on 18/10 (Shipped 25/07). That's 87 days so another two weeks and I should have it. That's about 100 days - practically 1/3 of a year!!!
> 
> The other from China via Belgium arrived at the Cape Town Hub on 19/10 so 45 days which is more like the average time in my experience.
> 
> SAPO's ineffieciency and staggering incompetence leaves me speechless........ At least it's not lost. I need those extra Skyclones


Awesome bud! Thanks for the feedback.
I'm really glad to hear your toys EVENTUALLY showed some progress.

My heart dropped a bit when I got the notification that my Odis Flow Ti got handed over to SAPO... I have a variable wait coming up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (21/10/17)

So with the order officially placed a bit earlier I am now waiting for a bunch of stuff, the most exciting of which is a SVA Penguin 75w clone & Entheon clone!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> So with the order officially placed a bit earlier I am now waiting for a bunch of stuff, the most exciting of which is a SVA Penguin 75w clone & Entheon clone!


I'm very curious to compare the authentic to the clone 
Hope the order comes in quick man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

I pulled the trigger on a Squape E-motion RTA from Germany (made in Switzerland)... it will arrive in Durbs this coming week but I will be in Europe so I will have to wait till I get back to play with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Squape E-motion RTA from Germany (made in Switzerland)... it will arrive in Durbs this coming week but I will be in Europe so I will have to wait till I get back to play with it.
> View attachment 111125
> View attachment 111126


Please redirect all your vape mail to me.
I shall thoroughly test all of it for you ... Whatsapp you some updates ... and deliver to you at JHB Vape Meet  haha

interesting RTA. I'm curious to see what you think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/10/17)

The freight train has been picking up speed again. I started with 2 SXK BBs in September . Now these 2 genuine ones are waiting for me in December - the Blues Brothers  Safely at the @TheV bonded warehouse 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (29/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The freight train has been picking up speed again. I started with 2 SXK BBs in September . Now these 2 genuine ones are waiting for me in December - the Blues Brothers  Safely at the @TheV bonded warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bonded warehouse manager is taking good care of them for you 

They look fantastic together

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (3/11/17)

Black Driptech TS squonker incoming from Sir Vape. Can't wait. Should be here by Monday or Tuesday....hopefully

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (3/11/17)

Waiting for exotic coils from V and V coils in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> Waiting for exotic coils from V and V coils in the US.


When you get the coils please post a photo of them. I would like to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

An aramex parcel with my mech mod in from a forumite. 

Aramex "sucks ass" in their service department.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> When you get the coils please post a photo of them. I would like to see.


As soon as it comes bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Black Driptech TS squonker incoming from Sir Vape. Can't wait. Should be here by Monday or Tuesday....hopefully



This is awesome @zadiac !
Wishing you well for the wait and for when you get it
What atty will go on it first?
And what coil and juice are you thinking for your first test drive

Am very excited for you. This looks like one heck of a device


----------



## zadiac (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> This is awesome @zadiac !
> Wishing you well for the wait and for when you get it
> What atty will go on it first?
> And what coil and juice are you thinking for your first test drive
> ...



Thanks @Silver. I think I'll go with my Wasp Nano first with an Ni80 fused clapton. Will try my newest Vanilla Custard creation on it. 
Also want to try the Dead Rabbit on it as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Silver. I think I'll go with my Wasp Nano first with an Ni80 fused clapton. Will try my newest Vanilla Custard creation on it.
> Also want to try the Dead Rabbit on it as well.



That sounds great @zadiac
Am looking forward to hear your findings once youve had a chance to give it a proper go


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The freight train has been picking up speed again. I started with 2 SXK BBs in September . Now these 2 genuine ones are waiting for me in December - the Blues Brothers  Safely at the @TheV bonded warehouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems there is no stopping this train!!!

Here we have 3 BBs, all dressed up and ready for collection:





To top it all off, they are running authentic attys: Flow, Insider and Exocet 

@RenaldoRheeder, you have some lovely gear waiting for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/11/17)

TheV said:


> It seems there is no stopping this train!!!
> 
> Here we have 3 BBs, all dressed up and ready for collection:
> 
> ...



I am Authentically excited @TheV 

If I think back to my BB journey that started with 2 SXK BBs in October to 3 Authentics now, then the freight train image comes to mind again. 









Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

TheV said:


> It seems there is no stopping this train!!!
> 
> Here we have 3 BBs, all dressed up and ready for collection:
> 
> ...


So when can I come round to pick them up @TheV ?

Just give the time and place, I will be there!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am Authentically excited @TheV
> 
> If I think back to my BB journey that started with 2 SXK BBs in October to 3 Authentics now, then the freight train image comes to mind again.
> 
> ...


Soon bud. Real soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (10/11/17)

Raindance said:


> So when can I come round to pick them up @TheV ?
> 
> Just give the time and place, I will be there!
> 
> Regards


I doubt you want The Nigerian on your case ... because that is what will happen if you do pick these up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/11/17)

Raindance said:


> So when can I come round to pick them up @TheV ?
> 
> Just give the time and place, I will be there!
> 
> Regards



@Raindance 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Raindance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELP!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/11/17)

Raindance said:


> HELP!



Sorry @Raindance - it is my natural reaction.  tell you what - I see you are in Cape Town. I'll be there in January. PM me and we will go for a coffee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (10/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sorry @Raindance - it is my natural reaction.  tell you what - I see you are in Cape Town. I'll be there in January. PM me and we will go for a coffee
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Only if you promise not to bite! Lol.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Only if you promise not to bite! Lol.



Pinky promise 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (10/11/17)

A whole bunch of goodies for myself along with @antonherbst @RenaldoRheeder and @BeardedVaper93 which includes a few flavour atties and a new mod for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> A whole bunch of goodies for myself along with @antonherbst @RenaldoRhede and @BeardedVaper which includes a few flavour atties and a new mod for myself



I can not wait for that merlin mini rda cap kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (11/11/17)

I am waiting on my dead rabbit rda i ordered off gearbest on the 27th of September already. I am quite excited to get this dripper but for now my peerless is serving me well. This was my first online purchase from them if i get it within this month then i will order from them again in near future

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/17)

I'm waiting for my first REO! 

@Silver did you see me did you see me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (18/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm waiting for my first REO!
> 
> @Silver did you see me did you see me



No i didnt @BumbleBee !
What!
This is amazing!!
What, where?

Running out now so if i dont respond thats why...


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm waiting for my first REO!
> 
> @Silver did you see me did you see me



And its a beautiful reo you getting. Cant wait for the vapemail post and your first vape feedback on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/11/17)

Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## TheV (18/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still missing 3x BBs, a vape matt and some wire from my side but it became apparent that I needed a bigger box for all your stuff 

Really looking forward to our meet in less than 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder, how do you sleep at night knowing this is just sitting here waiting for you?

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/11/17)

Raindance said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, how do you sleep at night knowing this is just sitting here waiting for you?
> 
> Regards



@Raindance - I don't 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Halfdaft (18/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...
The jealousy is real

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/17)

Silver said:


> No i didnt @BumbleBee !
> What!
> This is amazing!!
> What, where?
> ...


It's coming from @Daniel, this one 




@Andre would you mind buffing my badge so long please

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of awesome in that box. The excitement must be building. 

And good luck getting those BB out of @TheV possession. He holds them tight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's coming from @Daniel, this one
> 
> View attachment 113640
> 
> ...



That is one of the best looking reos on this forum. 

What Badge? I dont have a badge?


----------



## Raindance (18/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> That is one of the best looking reos on this forum.
> 
> What Badge? I dont have a badge?


Here you go:



Could not resist! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (18/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 113645
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yay now i have a Noddy badge aswell.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

I'm waiting for an Hussar RTA Black Gold.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/11/17)

A little 16mm full Ti Mech and dripper combo, uses 14500 batteries. A limited run of these are currently on the go. Man I’m a sucker for mech’s.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where do I start? Well here is part of what I'm waiting to collect at the airport as I enter SA again on the 30th. Some goodies are not in the box yet. Thank you @TheV. The rest of the motherload is with mother again in PE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my word thats a vape hamper of note!
All the best with it @RenaldoRheeder !!
Kudos to you @TheV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It's coming from @Daniel, this one
> 
> View attachment 113640
> 
> ...



That is a gorgeous Reo @BumbleBee !!
Wishing you well with it when it arrives!
Wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word thats a vape hamper of note!
> All the best with it @RenaldoRheeder !!
> Kudos to you @TheV



@Silver - it is great to have an agent in SA, and @TheV is a star in that department 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

*Product* *SKU* *Price* *Quantity* *Total*
FA Blood Orange - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 24.00 1 R 24.00
INW Creme Brulee - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 45.00 1 R 45.00
CAP Sugar Cookie V2 - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 29.00 1 R 29.00
PG Propylene Glycol USP - 1LTR
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 80.00 2 R 160.00
VG Vegetable Glycerine BP - 1LTR
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 45.00 3 R 135.00
CE Lychee - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 40.00 1 R 40.00
CAP Sweet Lychee - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 29.00 1 R 29.00
TFA Banana - 10ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 24.00 1 R 24.00
TFA Dragon Fruit - 50ML
Fulfilled on Nov 23, 2017 Other #TCG
R 105.00 1 R 105.00
Subtotal: R 591.00
Shipping (Orders R450.00 or more delivered to Main Cities only. PTA, JHB, DBN, PE, EL,, CPT *Note that if your area is outlying you will be contacted to pay the courier charge before shipping*): R 0.00
Tax (VAT 14.0%): R 67.67
*Total:* *R 591.00


I'll be mixn some new stuff this weekend!*
Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

Tomorrow’s pickup & mini vape meet with @TheV and @Jengz - looking forward 













Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/17)

Tomorrow’s pickup & mini vape meet with @TheV and @Jengz - looking forward 












Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (29/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tomorrow’s pickup & mini vape meet with @TheV and @Jengz - looking forward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caaaant waaaaait!!!!! I Dno how I’m gonna sleep tonight! Flave and reload on theeee way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (29/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Tomorrow’s pickup & mini vape meet with @TheV and @Jengz - looking forward
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good there!! Enjoy the meet guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyaad Mohamed (29/11/17)

Can't wait for my reload to arrive from @Throat Punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (30/11/17)

Waiting for my parcel from Vape Cartel...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

The new Vapor Giant V5s was released today and it's on it's way from Germany!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/12/17)

Molly v2, Haku cruiser and a few beauty rings..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/12/17)

Drop rda black
Goon clone rda blue
Dead rabbit rda blue
Squonk pins
Coppervape squonk

Received my kui squonker project and dpro from my friend @Cor today.

Had some PayPal credit from paid surveys so did an order for the rda's and pins from @3FVape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

Waiting on my monark squonker and sxk hussar coming in, tomorrow hopefully, from @Lee


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

Special BB Panels and matching drip tip and button made from Abalone from Thailand. Being made as we speak and should be ready in about 2 weeks! They will look something like this...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special BB Panels and matching drip tip and button made from Abalone from Thailand. Being made as we speak and should be ready in about 2 weeks! They will look something like this...
> View attachment 115311



That’s wicked cool hey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

Amir said:


> That’s wicked cool hey



Now you know why I was able to part with that beautiful stab wood set today!


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

They’re both beautiful in their own right... just that abalone shell has a unique appeal to it... it has a luring kind of beauty. Stab wood is elegant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special BB Panels and matching drip tip and button made from Abalone from Thailand. Being made as we speak and should be ready in about 2 weeks! They will look something like this...
> View attachment 115311



Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher , this looks gorgeous
Hope it will make it through customs etc with it being abalone
Stunning!!
I still love my abalone hotcig 150 which you guided me to buy at the Sirs in Sep16 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher , this looks gorgeous
> Hope it will make it through customs etc with it being abalone
> Stunning!!
> I still love my abalone hotcig 150 which you guided me to buy at the Sirs in Sep16 !



Waiting for my Hotcig R150 to be delivered in the next two weeks 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter (6/12/17)

I'm currently waiting for payday after the black Friday sales

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (6/12/17)

Zeus rta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Quite a bit... FedEx will pick it up from MyUS today! Couple of new BB's, some new BB condensation savers to test drive, some drip tips and BB Buttons, a tube mech mod, some BB panels and the new tank from Phil and Dimitri.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (6/12/17)

GBox 200w

DHL shipped them yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quite a bit... FedEx will pick it up from MyUS today! Couple of new BB's, some new BB condensation savers to test drive, some drip tips and BB Buttons, a tube mech mod, some BB panels and the new tank from Phil and Dimitri.



Couple of new BBs 

Are condensation savers the same as those plugs for inside the BB?

And Phil's tank!! Oh that is marvellous!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Are condensation savers the same as those plugs for inside the BB?



Does the same job but this is a completely new system and I need to try them because the idea is very sound. They are called the Dampless Plug from Tweakings.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Does the same job but this is a completely new system and I need to try them because the idea is very sound. They are called the Dampless Plug from Tweakings.
> View attachment 115524
> View attachment 115525
> View attachment 115526
> View attachment 115527



I need this in my life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/17)

Amir said:


> I need this in my life



Talk to me Monday or Tuesday when they arrive and let's see if they work!


----------



## Amir (6/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Talk to me Monday or Tuesday when they arrive and let's see if they work!



Lets do this!!! Team Fisher is the real deal haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r (7/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Quite a bit... FedEx will pick it up from MyUS today! Couple of new BB's, some new BB condensation savers to test drive, some drip tips and BB Buttons, a tube mech mod, some BB panels and the new tank from Phil and Dimitri.


Dibs on any bb panels you're looking at selling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mida Khan (7/12/17)

This is a beauty!


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/12/17)

Merry Christmas to me!
Merry Christmas to me!

TCG is delivering this to me either today or tomorrow and I am SUPER excited!!

*Paranormal DNA 75C by Lost Vape*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

Monday is going to be a bumper Bumpy day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special BB Panels and matching drip tip and button made from Abalone from Thailand. Being made as we speak and should be ready in about 2 weeks! They will look something like this...
> View attachment 115311


What's the shipping policy when bringing in precious/endangered materials? AFAIK abalone is slowly becoming more and more scarce due to poaching.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> What's the shipping policy when bringing in precious/endangered materials? AFAIK abalone is slowly becoming more and more scarce due to poaching.



Don't really know from Thailand... from the USA is pretty much a no no...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (10/12/17)

Still waiting for a Haku, Never normal Haku cap and ring, Blue Molly V2 and a few other atties! Vape shopping for the year done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

I just couldn't help myself... I was browsing the Reosmods site and my finger slipped!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/17)

And this is stuck in customs and the post off somewhere and I think this should be just fine on the new P67!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Waiting for the twin of my OBS Crius 2 rta, awesome special from @Sir Vape today online. Hope the couriers hurry up with this one. Stainless this time! So much for my statement that my last vape mail for this year has been received..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just couldn't help myself... I was browsing the Reosmods site and my finger slipped!
> View attachment 116331


@Rob Fisher , Strange phenomenon that, seems that most vapers suffer from the affliction of finger slipping. But a very very nice slip on your side. 

Maybe I can have a slip like that at some stage or the other, had mine for today already!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just couldn't help myself... I was browsing the Reosmods site and my finger slipped!
> View attachment 116331



That looks quite amazing @Rob Fisher 
Reos still rock

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Special BB Panels and matching drip tip and button made from Abalone from Thailand. Being made as we speak and should be ready in about 2 weeks! They will look something like this...
> View attachment 115311



WOW! That is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Hooked (25/12/17)

Waiting for two things:

1. An SMPO - My prize from Heaven Gifts (I was told today that I'm the winner ooooohhhhhh so exciting!) 



2. A carry-case from Cape Union Mart: 
*Sea to Summit Neoprene Pouch*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/12/17)

Goon clone rda blue 
Dead rabbit rda blue
Squonk pins

Customs turned the above parcel around. @3FVape has been keeping in contact with me so I'm not stressed.

Locally

Stabwood squonker 
Sxkbillet box
Druga rda
Zig rta
Kryten rda
Icon rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (26/12/17)

Waiting for lots of juices from various vendors. I’ll be glad to receive them, I need a change from the few juices I do have (I rotate between 4 at the moment. Then there’s a juice I don’t like that I have and I bought 2 bottles )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/12/17)

Waiting for a frosted black Solo cap and ring, frosted ss ring. A few Haku caps and many coloured rings somewhere between the USA and SAPO. A project Septem Desidia V1.2 from the Phillipines!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

@Carnival I see that Bluesky's juices are 50/50. I've never had that before. What's it like in terms of flavour and throat-hit?


----------



## Petrus (26/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival I see that Bluesky's juices are 50/50. I've never had that before. What's it like in terms of flavour and throat-hit?


The best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

So here I am at 2.40 a.m., having just placed an order with Skyblue. It's all your fault, @Carnival and @Petrus for forcing me to do this. I hadn't intended ordering anything more this year. Then I thought I must give Skyblue a try (I'm interested in the 50/50) and order one bottle. Oops! Slip-o'-the-finger and suddenly I find that I've ordered a few bottles. 

Not only that, but I ordered some concentrates too - FIRST TIME EVER. I want to try to adjust some of my current juices. 

Oh well ... one of my New Year's Resolutions is not to buy any more juice and whew! I've just made it by 4 days!! 

I'll deal with my credit card when the statement arrives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (27/12/17)

Really excited for this one... Some mother of pearl panels for the RPG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

Amir said:


> Really excited for this one... Some mother of pearl panels for the RPG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks stunning @Amir !!
Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (27/12/17)

Silver said:


> That looks stunning @Amir !!
> Wow



I’m super duper excited for this one. Holding thumbs for the end result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (2/1/18)

Still waiting for my SMPO - it's "on hold" at Customs, Cape Town. AND I'm waiting for a whole bag of goodies which have been ordered for me by The Vape Guy. It will be another 2 weeks or so ... still many sleeps!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (2/1/18)

An all black sx mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (3/1/18)

My bonzas are on the way today!!! Woooohoooo, ‘needed’ black rda for my black driptech squonker... the dead rabbit has served me well on my driptech but the silver on black was just not cutting it... 2018 is gonna be a bad year on my pocket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

I have wanted an Atmizoo tube mod for forever... went to thier website tonight and got a Dingo on a special! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

The new Tilemahos Armed Eagle has just been released by The Golden Greek and is now in stock at inTaste in Germany! Mine is on it's way! I chose the polished version!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher 
Whats the backstory on this?
Isnt GG famous for very high end tubes and other tanks - i recall @CraftyZA had a GG tank - I think it was him... Cant remember


----------



## CraftyZA (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher
> Whats the backstory on this?
> Isnt GG famous for very high end tubes and other tanks - i recall @CraftyZA had a GG tank - I think it was him... Cant remember



Indeed. Still got my ithaka and just GG.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

Ah , howzit @CraftyZA !
Happy new year!


----------



## CraftyZA (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ah , howzit @CraftyZA !
> Happy new year!



Ditto!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Rob Fisher
> Whats the backstory on this?
> Isnt GG famous for very high end tubes and other tanks - i recall @CraftyZA had a GG tank - I think it was him... Cant remember



I have always wanted something from the Golden Greek and he has been around since the early days and his stuff has always been of a very high quality and high price... and this tank really appeals to me... I think it's going to be a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

My goodie-bag from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee is on its way! Maybe ... just maybe ... it will arrive tomorrow (Friday). If not, then Monday. Weekends do tend to get in the way of things, don't they?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/18)

Special MidKnight Mods Bar V3 on it's way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/1/18)

Some shiny stuff

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (13/1/18)

Changed my order from the white mother of pearl BB plates to this beauty made of million shells because I just could not resist it. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/18)

Amir said:


> Changed my order from the white mother of pearl BB plates to this beauty made of million shells because I just could not resist it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely wow!


----------



## Amir (14/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Absolutely wow!



I liked the blue one better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/1/18)

Amir said:


> I liked the blue one better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see why, that is something really special and you are not going to see a lot of them around. Spectacular may be an understatement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (14/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I can see why, that is something really special and you are not going to see a lot of them around. Spectacular may be an understatement!



@Rob Fisher got an amazing abalone one so I can’t get the same. They are all unique and hand made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (14/1/18)

Amir said:


> @Rob Fisher got an amazing abalone one so I can’t get the same. They are all unique and hand made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you just took my panels... I was going to take #01

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/18)

Christos said:


> So you just took my panels... I was going to take #01



You snooze you lose!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have wanted an Atmizoo tube mod for forever... went to thier website tonight and got a Dingo on a special! Boom!
> View attachment 118221


That looks great dibs if you ever decide to sell....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (14/1/18)

Christos said:


> So you just took my panels... I was going to take #01



This blue one is no.10 by the way and the pearl is no.04


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/2/18)

I'm waiting for some special e-juice from Malaysia ... it should be here any day now ... ooooh I do hope that I won't be disappointed. I've just had an awful day of trying two new e-juices, both of which were positively awful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I'm waiting for some special e-juice from Malaysia ... it should be here any day now ... ooooh I do hope that I won't be disappointed. I've just had an awful day of trying two new e-juices, both of which were positively awful!



I have had the same with juice before and then left them for a long while in my cupboard and today they are boom. Finished. But then i must add my juice profile just got added to. It did not change. I am just lucky enough that i like all types of profiles now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/18)

Waiting for another high end RTA... The Keras Giga REV from Atmizoo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/18)

I cracked and ordered the matching Mech Mod for the Keras Giga REV!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

@Rob Fisher , i like that side fire button!
Winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I cracked and ordered the matching Mech Mod for the Keras Giga REV!
> View attachment 121334


Oooh dead fancy Rob!

I have to be honest, I'm really enjoying the mech side of things. It can be a bit frustrating throwing in a build and it doesn't work (where on a regulated mod you can just up the power), and then there's the eternal fear that I'm going to lose my teeth... Actually why do I enjoy them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Everyone else have gotten thier Limelight Freehand Stabwood squonkers because they live in JHB.. mine will be with me tomorrow... now which RDA should go on top? The Gold Hadaly or the Gold Flave 22?




And why Gold do you ask? Well check this out! Boom!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Everyone else have gotten thier Limelight Freehand Stabwood squonkers because they live in JHB.. mine will be with me tomorrow... now which RDA should go on top? The Gold Hadaly or the Gold Flave 22?
> 
> View attachment 122833
> 
> ...



Love the Natural Wood Finish on that Mod uncle @Rob Fisher.
Colours are nice too but there is just something about natural colours that make them beautiful.

@Rob Fisher , @SAVapeGear has a beutiful Gprov for sale that will look beautiful next to your limelight as the colours are very similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/2/18)

Waiting for a new battery technology that will take over lithium battery, providing more energy density, quicker charges and fool proof safety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (18/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Everyone else have gotten thier Limelight Freehand Stabwood squonkers because they live in JHB.. mine will be with me tomorrow... now which RDA should go on top? The Gold Hadaly or the Gold Flave 22?
> 
> View attachment 122833
> 
> ...



Gold hadaly of course. I guessed it the minute you pulled the trigger on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (21/2/18)

Waiting for customs to release this mod for @Soprano and myself! Fedex for the win! Also on my end still waiting for my new Sakura Molly V2 doors and silver plated contacts which have no tracking updates yet but i trust in Fedex to get it to me soon!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Carnival (22/2/18)

Awesome Vape Mail is en route from @BumbleBee ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> Waiting for customs to release this mod for @Soprano and myself! Fedex for the win! Also on my end still waiting for my new Sakura Molly V2 doors and silver plated contacts which have no tracking updates yet but i trust in Fedex to get it to me soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the world is that mod called. It looks like its super small in size?


----------



## Cobrali (22/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> What in the world is that mod called. It looks like its super small in size?


L'atelier Holy. Dunno how big it is but its getting delivered today!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/2/18)

Cobrali said:


> L'atelier Holy. Dunno how big it is but its getting delivered today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Oh i will then be paying attention to the vape mail thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

I am currently waiting for my Daedelus Pro,3 rolls of wire and a skin for my Tesla Invader 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> I am currently waiting for my Daedelus Pro,3 rolls of wire and a skin for my Tesla Invader 3


OH AND A HAMMER OF God Mech (not for me.I am terrified of mechs,let alone ones that max out at 500watts  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Oooh dead fancy Rob!
> 
> I have to be honest, I'm really enjoying the mech side of things. It can be a bit frustrating throwing in a build and it doesn't work (where on a regulated mod you can just up the power), and then there's the eternal fear that I'm going to lose my teeth... Actually why do I enjoy them...


You would earn more with no teeth .... I thought this was obvious.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (22/2/18)

Here's a clue


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Here's a clue



Me too!


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Me too!


Quote me if I am wrong: Double Barrel V2.1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Quote me if I am wrong: Double Barrel V2.1



Spot on @Petrus!


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot on @Petrus!


Winner @Rob Fisher , I just watch the reviews this afternoon. I........I.......know tomorrow is going to be a nice day for some happy chappies


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Winner @Rob Fisher , I just watch the reviews this afternoon. I........I.......know tomorrow is going to be a nice day for some happy chappies



Yip but mine will only ship tomorrow so it will be Monday!

I'm hoping for a very very special parcel from Helsinki tomorrow... but it may only arrive Monday as well!


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip but mine will only ship tomorrow so it will be Monday!
> 
> I'm hoping for a very very special parcel from Helsinki tomorrow... but it may only arrive Monday as well!


So, if I am not mistaken, this weekend will feel like a never ending Easter weekend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (22/2/18)

I am so desperately looking for THAT BLACK MOD, I have planned a trip to Bloemfontein tomorrow to do some Mod hunting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/18)

We have a Code Red (Pill) situation in Durban... luckily the Red Pill pipeline is open and juice should be flowing to Durbs aver the weekend... only 200ml's in the Cave right now... 100ml on the desk and back up 100ml in the fridge.. never have we cut this so fine... I should be ok with 200ml for the weekend! And on Monday a fresh batch arrives! I just love a fresh batch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (2/3/18)

Getting closer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/3/18)

2 obs engine 25mil
a wotofo nudge rda duel
and lots of battery wraps
and same stands for my tanks (what tanks i need more tanks fore the stands)
come now 3fvape ship it !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

I am waiting for a flave 22mm rda and titanium fiber cotton from @akhalz and coils from @smilelykumeenit 

Its going to be an epic week for vape mail this week. Cant wait for all the goodies to arrive.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (12/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> Getting closer!
> 
> View attachment 124475


What on earth is that ?


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/18)

Cobrali said:


> Waiting for customs to release this mod for @Soprano and myself! Fedex for the win! Also on my end still waiting for my new Sakura Molly V2 doors and silver plated contacts which have no tracking updates yet but i trust in Fedex to get it to me soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine was shipped 12/02 and still not local tracking info..


----------



## Cobrali (12/3/18)

Marzuq said:


> mine was shipped 12/02 and still not local tracking info..


If it wasn't shipped with a courier then you are waiting for SAPO. So between 2-6months wait!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/18)

Cobrali said:


> If it wasn't shipped with a courier then you are waiting for SAPO. So between 2-6months wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


the unfortunate truth. 
2 sent a week apart. one arrived within 2 days the other disappeared.


----------



## Cobrali (12/3/18)

The final missing piece of the 3 part puzzle! A gloomtem! Chasing after Hellfires is over for me..








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki (12/3/18)

My Kylin Mini sponsored by @Rob Fisher
My Februarie Sample Box from @RivasCB
Toolkit with a ohm meter. Don't want to fry mods. (Sponsored by hubby) 
Some goodies from Juicy Joes
A second hand Ijoy Captain PD270 
Order from 3FVape through @Moerse Rooikat 
(My savings account is now also empty  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/18)

Okay so the above post has now arrived. 



antonherbst said:


> I am waiting for a flave 22mm rda and titanium fiber cotton from @akhalz and coils from @smilelykumeenit
> 
> Its going to be an epic week for vape mail this week. Cant wait for all the goodies to arrive.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/18)

Cudnt resist this..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RayDeny (12/3/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> What on earth is that ?



It's a small 14500 mech and dropper , full titanium been made in a once off run called the drip stick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (12/3/18)

My brother, who's in China, bought me a Green SXK BB DNA60 — Super excited

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/3/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 125557
> 
> 
> Cudnt resist this..


how much is shipping to sa?


----------



## RayDeny (13/3/18)

Dicodes Dani 25 , I do like my tube mods so a regulated tube mod with a challenging menu system just made sense.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Comrad Juju (14/3/18)

RayDeny said:


> Dicodes Dani 25 , I do like my tube mods so a regulated tube mod with a challenging menu system just made sense.
> 
> View attachment 125656



Where did you pick one up? Been looking at them for a while.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (14/3/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Where did you pick one up? Been looking at them for a while.
> 
> My one is hoping across from Australia, been searching but seemed the cheapest and I do not need to
> Pay shipping or customs , cremedevape do have them in the UK at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/18)

lots of it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (20/3/18)

dam u public holiday now i have to wait till Thursday dam u
go dhl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dam u public holiday now i have to wait till Thursday dam u
> go dhl


I hear you!!!!

That one extra day makes it such a loooooooong wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/18)

I’m waiting for a whole mountain of DIY stock to arrive!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (22/3/18)

Finally, after almost 4 months of constantly chopping and changing... it’s ready and on it’s way to me 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Anvil (22/3/18)

Amir said:


> Finally, after almost 4 months of constantly chopping and changing... it’s ready and on it’s way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely amazing! Can't wait to see them installed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (22/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dam u public holiday now i have to wait till Thursday dam u
> go dhl


Especially bad if you have to work on the PH and they get to delay your vapemail. Waiting on my new Reo and shitload if spates from @GregF's group buy. My most epic vapemail to date. I pray it gets to me today!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Especially bad if you have to work on the PH and they get to delay your vapemail. Waiting on my new Reo and shitload if spates from @GregF's group buy. My most epic vapemail to date. I pray it gets to me today!
> 
> Regards


i hate dhl they are useless 
got a message yesterday undelivered not at home. i was at home and dhl said no delivery on a ph if it was tcg they would have phoned not just look at the gate, o closed no one home. 
now i am sitting here waiting for them and i work night shift today so i am getting pist off

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/18)

Amir said:


> Finally, after almost 4 months of constantly chopping and changing... it’s ready and on it’s way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/18)

Amir said:


> Finally, after almost 4 months of constantly chopping and changing... it’s ready and on it’s way to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoh, that is gorgeous @Amir !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (22/3/18)

Silver said:


> Yoh, that is gorgeous @Amir !!



I got the idea from our very own @Rob Fisher. Indecisiveness and a very helpful patient artist lead me to this point... now it’s only a matter of days for delivery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (24/3/18)

iStick Pico Baby Kit from Eleaf, which I won from Eleaf.

and ...

coffee ... and coffee ... and ....




The couriers are all princes in my book!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/18)

A selection of Siam Mods Drip Tips from the UK... should arrive Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RynoP (25/3/18)

Electricity! been off since friday evening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

The first DNA250C mod is now available! Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C now on VaporDNA! Order placed and now waiting at the top of the driveway for a mod that does REPLAY! Whoooooo! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA250C mod is now available! Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C now on VaporDNA! Order placed and now waiting at the top of the driveway for a mod that does REPLAY! Whoooooo! Can't wait!
> View attachment 127526


How much did you pay for this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

TheV said:


> How much did you pay for this if you don't mind me asking?



$149.99 with free DHL shipping when ordering over $200 in one order @TheV. At today's exchange rate it was R1,834.325

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TheV (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> $149.99 with free DHL shipping when ordering over $200 in one order @TheV. At today's exchange rate it was R1,834.325


Thank you sir. I appreciate the info.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this. I know Replay is something you have been looking forward to!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

TheV said:


> Thank you sir. I appreciate the info.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this. I know Replay is something you have been looking forward to!



I so have been amped to try it... I think it's going to be the GAME CHANGER of 2018! I know it will work just great on RTA's but the part I'm really looking forward to is testing it with RDA's. I have a beautiful collection of RDA's and never use them because I hate the inconsistency of dripping...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> $149.99 with free DHL shipping when ordering over $200 in one order @TheV. At today's exchange rate it was R1,834.325


Hi Rob, is that free DHL to SA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Hi Rob, is that free DHL to SA?



Yes @Pixstar! If your order is over $200 then DHL international shipping is free!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Pixstar! If your order is over $200 then DHL international shipping is free!


Wow, never knew that from VaporDNA! Decent saving! Nice one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/18)

Pixstar said:


> Wow, never knew that from VaporDNA! Decent saving! Nice one.



I think it's new... I only discovered it when shipping the Lost Vape Mirages... it a real win because they get the first of everything most of the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think it's new... I only discovered it when shipping the Lost Vape Mirages... it a real win because they get the first of everything most of the time.


Spot on. I often browse their “What’s New” section to see what’s coming our way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The first DNA250C mod is now available! Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250C now on VaporDNA! Order placed and now waiting at the top of the driveway for a mod that does REPLAY! Whoooooo! Can't wait!
> View attachment 127526



@Rob Fisher Classy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/3/18)

Waiting on a few bits and bobs and 2 dual coil RTA to try out.
After my last atempt at a dual coil RTA , The famous for all the wrong reasons Kylin RTA, i gave up on a flavour packed RTA.

So in 3 seperate orders i have the following incoming.

1. Manta RTA
2.Skyline drop kit
3. Spare glass tubes for skydrop
4. Aromamizer Plus RDTA
5. 5ml drop kit for Aromamizer plus
5. Battery wraps
6. Contact plates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

By next week all my coffee orders for this century should have arrived and then I'll post on Vape Mail and on the Coffee Research thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (3/4/18)

Lets see..
Kmd Impact
Kmd Impact bronze kit (arrived today)
Gloomtem
Hellfire Cobra
Hellfire Strike


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/18)

Stratum Chronos ordered... 7-8 week waiting list! DNA75C Squonker!





And this is my block for the Chronos!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (10/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> A selection of Siam Mods Drip Tips from the UK... should arrive Tuesday!
> View attachment 126915



lol looks like a table-lamp!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

I'm waiting for something ... but I don't know what it is yet! My b
rother is coming to visit on Friday and he said he's got something "for that vaping thing that you do." Oooooh how exciting is this! Can't wait!  Two more sleeps!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/18)

I'm waiting for the first of my SolarStorm Mods. And it will be the first one ever made from Juma!

Here is the block of Juma I sent for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/18)

And my Juma SolarStorm is in production! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog (13/4/18)

Wow that is beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/18)

Still waiting for these:
Kmd Impact (USPS-at JIMC since 9 April)
Gloomtem (Delay from Limelight)
Hellfire Cobra (no.186 on the list..currently on 29 as far as I can see!)
Hellfire Strike (Production in 3-4 weeks from last week. Also through USPS!)

And add:
Atizmoo Vapeshell (Ordered late last night, will prob be here next week!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

A bag of goodies from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee. I hope to get it next week


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

Almost the entire collection from Revolution Vape - should be here on Thursday, just in time for the long weekend. Been meaning to test them out for months now... this weekend it's *Time *(TM).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (25/4/18)

I am on the list to get this turned into 




Something like this 




List is long but can not wait.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/4/18)

This. .........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 4


----------



## Halfdaft (25/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Still waiting for these:
> Kmd Impact (USPS-at JIMC since 9 April)
> Gloomtem (Delay from Limelight)
> Hellfire Cobra (no.186 on the list..currently on 29 as far as I can see!)
> ...



Good luck with customs bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali (25/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Good luck with customs bud.


Lol..customs have been okay so far..already received the kmd impact, bronze kit and the atizmoo has left customs and should be received tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am on the list to get this turned into
> 
> View attachment 130160
> 
> ...



Looks amazing @antonherbst !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

I'm waiting for two Titanium Mods RTA's from the Ukraine. They left yesterday and I guess they may arrive a couple of weeks after I return from Germany!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/18)

I'm also waiting for an RTA from Belarus and I understand they don't like to be called Russian... It's called the BY-ka V.7 and the same chap that recommend3ed the Dvarw to me recommended this RTA so my hopes are high!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (28/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm also waiting for an RTA from Belarus and I understand they don't like to be called Russian... It's called the BY-ka V.7 and the same chap that recommend3ed the Dvarw to me recommended this RTA so my hopes are high!
> 
> View attachment 130547
> 
> View attachment 130548


Why do I get the feeling I need one of these?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (28/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm also waiting for an RTA from Belarus and I understand they don't like to be called Russian... It's called the BY-ka V.7 and the same chap that recommend3ed the Dvarw to me recommended this RTA so my hopes are high!
> 
> View attachment 130547
> 
> View attachment 130548



I love the look of this RTA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (28/4/18)

Salary 

To buy concentrates of course

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm also waiting for an RTA from Belarus and I understand they don't like to be called Russian... It's called the BY-ka V.7 and the same chap that recommend3ed the Dvarw to me recommended this RTA so my hopes are high!
> 
> View attachment 130547
> 
> View attachment 130548



Interesting @Rob Fisher 
It looks similar to the Dvarw - longish chamber - frosted tank - single airslot but with holes
That top part looks skyline-ish - maybe thats juice flow control.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/4/18)

6 black zeus deul tanks are sitting at the cpt dhl depo waiting for Monday morning to come to me with the stupid dhl driver. then 1 is going to kzn and 3 to jhb

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> 6 black zeus deul tanks are sitting at the cpt dhl depo waiting for Monday morning to come to me with the stupid dhl driver. then 1 is going to kzn and 3 to jhb



Boom baby! Ek kan nie wag nie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/4/18)

My box of goodies from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee should be here next week AND at the same time, a box of goodies from @Bumblebabe. Can't wait! Bumblebabe's Living Proof and Wellness shop is in Tzaneen and oh boy, do I wish it were close to me! Have a look on FB to see the enticing, but healthy, lunches she makes every day.

@Rob Fisher Have a look at Bumblebabe's website http://livingproof.co.za/. I've ordered some snacks that are suitable for diabetics. I guess you won't want to order now with Stuttgart on your mind, but just have a look out of interest. 

And how convenient it is to order from both Bumblebee and Bumblebabe at the same time and get everything delivered in one box! Magic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Cor (29/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stratum Chronos ordered... 7-8 week waiting list! DNA75C Squonker!
> View attachment 128351
> View attachment 128352
> View attachment 128353
> ...


HOLY MOLY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

Oh, and how could I not mention my super-charged prize of an Xtar PB2.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-xtar-pb2-–-the-revolution-of-traditional-charger.t49258/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (30/4/18)

Some marc mods skull bottles that i could only find from Mexico! Just got my DHL tracking no. Today!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

A few bottles of juice from Bling. 

28 March - order placed
Lead time 15 - 60 days
1 May - "Order is on its way" Tracking number (The Courier Guy) received

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (9/5/18)

This block to have limelight’s magic done to it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (9/5/18)

RayDeny said:


> This block to have limelight’s magic done to it.
> 
> View attachment 131469



yoh !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

RayDeny said:


> This block to have limelight’s magic done to it.
> 
> View attachment 131469


Omg that looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/5/18)

RayDeny said:


> This block to have limelight’s magic done to it.
> 
> View attachment 131469



It is going to be stunning 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

Aramex sucks.

Still waiting for my Zeus Dual RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyznad (9/5/18)

Just placed an order for the April box from BWDV after seeing @RivasCB post. First time I'm ordering anything Vaping related online. Let's hope it goes smoothly. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (10/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> Just placed an order for the April box from BWDV after seeing @RivasCB post. First time I'm ordering anything Vaping related online. Let's hope it goes smoothly.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


From past experience with the BWDV guys it most definitely will!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/5/18)

Waiting for this block to receive some love. Deposit paid now it’s the wait for the final product 

Will finally have one of my unicorns 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Waiting for this block to receive some love. Deposit paid now it’s the wait for the final product
> 
> Will finally have one of my unicorns
> 
> ...



Oh my! That's a beautiful combination of colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Waiting for this block to receive some love. Deposit paid now it’s the wait for the final product
> 
> Will finally have one of my unicorns
> 
> ...



Oh thay is pretty. 

What unicorn is in the making?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/5/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh thay is pretty.
> 
> What unicorn is in the making?



It will be a Brutale V2 hopefully in the next 3 weeks.

The one mod I always wanted to own. Was out of production as the mod maker decided to focus on squonker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> It will be a Brutale V2 hopefully in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> The one mod I always wanted to own. Was out of production as the mod maker decided to focus on squonker.
> 
> ...



Oh that is pretty. That is going to be a stunner of a mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (10/5/18)

Some custom BB doors leaving USA today or tomorrow via USPS..hopefully they arrive very soon!





Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/5/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Waiting for this block to receive some love. Deposit paid now it’s the wait for the final product
> 
> Will finally have one of my unicorns
> 
> ...


I think the rest of us on here are eagerly waiting to see how this will turn out..

Wow what amazing colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/5/18)

Thanks

Will do. Joni actually gave my a pretty good turn around time on the mod

Still need to decide about the tube but we will leave that till the main body is finished. 

Really love his work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Thanks
> 
> Will do. Joni actually gave my a pretty good turn around time on the mod
> 
> ...


Where does one go to view some of his work, and if the bank account allows, purchase one of these said mods?


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/5/18)

His group on FB is Kult creations 






@Rob Fisher also has one of his mods in Juma. They currently going for between €550 and €650. Vape budget depleted for the year after this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (10/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Aramex sucks.
> 
> Still waiting for my Zeus Dual RTA



please tell me you received it by now


----------



## Cobrali (10/5/18)

Now waiting for a dark blue Juma Billetbox tip and button to match my new panels!








Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

vicTor said:


> please tell me you received it by now


Not yet. AAAAAAAAAAAGH! I send a email to Aramex and complained about them taking so long . Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (11/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Now waiting for a dark blue Juma Billetbox tip and button to match my new panels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the finished product! 











Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not yet. AAAAAAAAAAAGH! I send a email to Aramex and complained about them taking so long . Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow



sorry to hear man, hope you get it today !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

vicTor said:


> sorry to hear man, hope you get it today !!!



Apparently it was a stuff up between my maid and the driver. Driver blames the maid but my mom suspects it was him not remembering to hand the parcel over after the maid signed the waybill. 

So driver said between Wednesday and Friday. I will kill him if it doesn't come today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Apparently it was a stuff up between my maid and the driver. Driver blames the maid but my mom suspects it was him not remembering to hand the parcel over after the maid signed the waybill.
> 
> So driver said between Wednesday and Friday. I will kill him if it doesn't come today



holding thumbs !!!

i can just imagine your frustration !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/5/18)

vicTor said:


> holding thumbs !!!
> 
> i can just imagine your frustration !!


Damn I want that dual rta so bad, want to start tinkering... Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (11/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Damn I want that dual rta so bad, want to start tinkering... Lol



was wondering why you never gave your experience on it yet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anvil (12/5/18)

The Desire Cut squonker should be arriving monday (paid customs etc last night and it cleared shortly after) which highlights how efficient DHL can be. Long Beach CA to LAX to Cincinnati Ohio to Midlands UK to Heathrow to JHB in 4 days!

Dead Rabbit wicked and waiting patiently! Can't wait for Monday!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Raindance (13/5/18)

Just placed an order for a Recurve at the Sir's and some DIY concentrates from the Valley.
Tuesday should be a good day.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

So, according to The Courier Guy, my order from Valley Vapour was delivered today. Problem is it was not delivered to me. Tried to phone, no answer. Sent a mail, will see...

Anybody that has dealt with this situation before have some tips for me?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/18)

Raindance said:


> So, according to The Courier Guy, my order from Valley Vapour was delivered today. Problem is it was not delivered to me. Tried to phone, no answer. Sent a mail, will see...
> 
> Anybody that has dealt with this situation before have some tips for me?
> 
> Regards


Strange that this happened with The Courier Guy, had the problem before with takealot including my package with someone’s living two streets away. Just wait, sure they will find and rectify. Is a PITA though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad (14/5/18)

My White Tesla WYE 200w that I bought from @Rafique. Hopefully it's here tomorrow.

First mod that has external batteries, no more looking for someone with a power bank or car charger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance (14/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Strange that this happened with The Courier Guy, had the problem before with takealot including my package with someone’s living two streets away. Just wait, sure they will find and rectify. Is a PITA though.


Somehow the intelligentsia has difficulty distinguishing between Potgieter and Pretorius streets. Seriously p'd off, was looking forward to mixing an idea Rude Rudi came up with over the weekend.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> Just placed an order for the April box from BWDV after seeing @RivasCB post. First time I'm ordering anything Vaping related online. Let's hope it goes smoothly.
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk



I order *everything* online!! I've been into a vape shop only twice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I order *everything* online!! I've been into a vape shop only twice.


I'm from a little town in the western Cape with about 4 or 5 different vape shops (I work for one). I like to support my local people, they might be 10 bucks cheaper but they're providing a much more hands on approach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'm from a little town in the western Cape with about 4 or 5 different vape shops (I work for one). I like to support my local people, they might be 10 bucks cheaper but they're providing a much more hands on approach.



Where are you @Lyznad? I'm in Yzerfontein and the nearest vape shop is Juicy Joes - more than an hour's drive away


----------



## Lyznad (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Where are you @Lyznad? I'm in Yzerfontein and the nearest vape shop is Juicy Joes - more than an hour's drive away


I'm in George @Hooked . We've got a Twisp, Vape Lounge and about 4 other stores in the area. Everyone gives excellent service


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'm in George @Hooked . We've got a Twisp, Vape Lounge and about 4 other stores in the area. Everyone gives excellent service



Oh, that's great! My little town is much, much smaller than George and as far as I know, there are only 3 vapers here, including me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh, that's great! My little town is much, much smaller than George and as far as I know, there are only 3 vapers here, including me!!


3?????? That's insanity actually, I've gone to the smallest towns and found a group of guys just Vaping it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh, that's great! My little town is much, much smaller than George and as far as I know, there are only 3 vapers here, including me!!



Ya, there may only be 3 vapers in Yzer, but there is a vaper in Yzer that knows a lot about coffee vapes!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zebeebee (15/5/18)

Does it count if I say I'm waiting for money to buy shiny things... LOL, I've overspent this month again but its ok. Almost payday again then we order and wait for new vape stuffies. I think I need to upgrade my dripper to something with a bit more bang!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

*Another *iJust 3 from @BumbleBee! This mod is *phenomenal!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> Does it count if I say I'm waiting for money to buy shiny things... LOL, I've overspent this month again but its ok. Almost payday again then we order and wait for new vape stuffies. I think I need to upgrade my dripper to something with a bit more bang!



Me too, I want that recurve rda and more concentrate stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> *Another *iJust 3 from @BumbleBee! This mod is *phenomenal!!!!!!!*



Gee how many mods do you have now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Gee how many mods do you have now?



Quite a few lol. I have a mod for each flavour profile and then back-ups as well. Been using the new iJust 3 for a few days now and WOW is all that I can say!! That's why I've ordered another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (15/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Me too, I want that recurve rda and more concentrate stock


Its like we have a similar shopping list. I always need to add concentrates or I run out. I want to see if I can try some new recipes this time around too. I do need nic though. And the recurve ooooh I must have one still. As far as I've seen it looks magnificent and a definite winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Quite a few lol. I have a mod for each flavour profile and then back-ups as well. Been using the new iJust 3 for a few days now and WOW is all that I can say!! That's why I've ordered another one


I've always been a fan of the iJust series. I had the iJust 2 then with the fire button issue got another. Upgraded to the iJust S loved it even more but lost it. Then I went for the Smok V8 and they have been running great. But wow the mesh coils look winning with the iJust 3. I love the look and tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> I've always been a fan of the iJust series. I had the iJust 2 then with the fire button issue got another. Upgraded to the iJust S loved it even more but lost it. Then I went for the Smok V8 and they have been running great. But wow the mesh coils look winning with the iJust 3. I love the look and tank.



Yeah they are awesome mechs but I'll never buy another mech - personally prefer the higher end regulated mods like the Smoant range. the Asvape Gabriel is also a great mod too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> I've always been a fan of the iJust series. I had the iJust 2 then with the fire button issue got another. Upgraded to the iJust S loved it even more but lost it. Then I went for the Smok V8 and they have been running great. But wow the mesh coils look winning with the iJust 3. I love the look and tank.



I still have - and use - an iJust S but the iJust 3 beats it by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (16/5/18)

*Waiting for payday..*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> I still have - and use - an iJust S but the iJust 3 beats it by far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes it's because of the new coil system.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah they are awesome mechs but I'll never buy another mech - personally prefer the higher end regulated mods like the Smoant range. the Asvape Gabriel is also a great mod too



@RainstormZA it's not a mech. Since I don't know anything about mechs, I asked someone who does know and the reply was, "No, it’s not a mech mod. Mech mods are purely mechanical with no electronics whatsoever."


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA it's not a mech. Since I don't know anything about mechs, I asked someone who does know and the reply was, "No, it’s not a mech mod. Mech mods are purely mechanical with no electronics whatsoever."



Really?


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Really?


They look like mechs and operate as such because you adjust your power by changing the resistance of the coil on top.

But they have all the safety features of a regulated mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/5/18)

The block arrived at Meraki Creations today



To be turned into an Akhelios squonker like the picture below



Now the list for the skyfalls need to open so that i can await for that to fit onto this squonker when it arrives after its made. 

Lets see what arrives first

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny (23/5/18)

The new Haku Venna, managed to win a spot on the first public run.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Cobrali (23/5/18)

Update on what I am still waiting for:

Hellfire Cobra - Still awaiting my list no. to come up.


Blue Voyeur from Vulcan Designs - About a month's wait left!


Hellfire Strike - Should be at SAPO already.


Custom BB Panels - Should be at SAPO already.


BB Dark Blue Juma Tip and integrated Button, Pack of 30ga Nichrome wire and two sets of wire guides for coil building to be sent through myUS:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (23/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> Update on what I am still waiting for:
> 
> Hellfire Cobra - Still awaiting my list no. to come up.
> View attachment 132757
> ...


Wow that Blue Voyeur is a Beut!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (23/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Wow that Blue Voyeur is a Beut!!


It is! Ever since the voyeur came out i have been on the group trying every single list! Luckily I have been selected for one so I don't need to wait on the luck of a list and i get to choose the colour! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/18)

I’m waiting to get home and start playing with the toys I picked up in Stuttgart and what has been delivered while I was away. Most excited to test my BAM (Big Apple Mods) DNA75c Squonker from New York. 

And also excited to test the new RTA’s I got at Hall of Vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cobrali (23/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m waiting to get home and start playing with the toys I picked up in Stuttgart and what has been delivered while I was away. Most excited to test my BAM (Big Apple Mods) DNA75c Squonker from New York.
> 
> And also excited to test the new RTA’s I got at Hall of Vape.


So jealous uncle rob! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (23/5/18)

Wow the time has flown @Rob Fisher seems like yesterday you were packing to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (23/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m waiting to get home and start playing with the toys I picked up in Stuttgart and what has been delivered while I was away. Most excited to test my BAM (Big Apple Mods) DNA75c Squonker from New York.
> 
> And also excited to test the new RTA’s I got at Hall of Vape.



There must be a mountain of vape mail waiting.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Adephi said:


> There must be a mountain of vape mail waiting.



Agreed @Adephi 

We have actually had to upgrade the servers of the forum in preparation for the vapemail onslaught when @Rob Fisher gets back 

I just got off the phone with our technical team and they tell me we are ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Adephi
> 
> We have actually had to upgrade the servers of the forum in preparation for the vapemail onslaught when @Rob Fisher gets back
> 
> I just got off the phone with our technical team and they tell me we are ready



Suggest all the admins get an early night just in case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Zebeebee (24/5/18)

Waiting for Saturday at Vape King Menlyn Maine. Gonna be epic! Invited a few friends colleagues and future vapers. Lets hope they all pitch. Would love to show these guys and gals the community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Adephi
> 
> We have actually had to upgrade the servers of the forum in preparation for the vapemail onslaught when @Rob Fisher gets back
> 
> I just got off the phone with our technical team and they tell me we are ready


So @RenaldoRheeder is doing the load testing for us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/5/18)

Christos said:


> So @RenaldoRheeder is doing the load testing for us?



I'll be doing some load testing later today - testing to see if my luggage load won't be to big for the flight back to Nigeria tomorrow 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Waiting for a healthy sized order from @BumbleBee , should hopefully arrive Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (26/5/18)

And i just got my hands on a Kaonashi Gold RDA!  should be arriving next week hopefully!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (26/5/18)

It feels like it’s been over a year but Nigel from SVB mods has finally overcome the powder issues and is busy with my mod, can’t wait, it looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (27/5/18)

CLZ XQ !!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ !!!!
> 
> View attachment 133225



OMG! What a chicken dinner! So beautiful! Conragts @SAVapeGear!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ !!!!
> 
> View attachment 133225



Wow - a fancy super sports car jumps to mind. Stunning 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (27/5/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> CLZ XQ !!!!
> 
> View attachment 133225



Wow that's exceptionally beautiful. If you ever need a kidney....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/18)

Someone to sell me a siren for R100 for me birthday

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (29/5/18)

Spongebob said:


> Someone to sell me a siren for R100 for me birthday
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


You missed one yesterday for R200... Guess who took it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

Dietz said:


> You missed one yesterday for R200... Guess who took it


Ok, now I don’t feel bad about losing out,  went for a vape trying to make up my mind and returned to a sold sign you are going to enjoy it immensely though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/5/18)

It’s finally taking shape, excitement is growing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/18)

Dietz said:


> You missed one yesterday for R200... Guess who took it


Damn damn and double damncome now manits me birthdaylemme have it

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (29/5/18)

Waiting for dawn wing to deliver my first ever purchasefrom the classifieds : SS Berserker MTL RDA. 

Also waiting for the B&M by work to let me know when the next batch of stock arrives... Berserkers of as yet unknown nature. 

How the hell am I going to sleep tonight?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (29/5/18)

Damnno takers on my birthay wish

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (29/5/18)

Waiting for a Siren 2 and a mod Classifieds FTW!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

For @Stosta to realise he forgot to send me pics of the Armor rda...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny (31/5/18)

I know I’ve posted it here twice before but the mod is finally finished and the excitement is getting a wee bit uncontrollable.

It will be waiting for me when I finally get home.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/6/18)

After weeks and weeks of tons of members highly recommending the Dvarw DL RTA mine should be here by today or Monday.

Getting the Nano version, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (4/6/18)

I’m a lover of the OG Goon, I could not resist when I saw the Ti Goon in stock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/18)

Waiting for my Orca Solo - Belgium post is taking its sweet time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (11/6/18)

Im feeling some major excitement for a few things on the way from The Sir and Smilelykumeenit for me and @Tashy 



Plus @Tashy also has a special one on route from KZN

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (11/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Im feeling some major excitement for a few things on the way from The Sir and Smilelykumeenit for me and @Tashy
> 
> 
> 
> Plus @Tashy also has a special one on route from KZN


Should have seen the super happy mood this morning! Lol. Down the rabbit hole they go...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (11/6/18)

Waiting for it to be finnished and then sent to me within the next week.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Waiting for it to be finnished and then sent to me within the next week.
> View attachment 135045



Awesome @antonherbst 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Waiting for it to be finnished and then sent to me within the next week.
> View attachment 135045


That is going to be one epic squonker!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/6/18)

That is nice @antonherbst 
Looks alive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (11/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> I know I’ve posted it here twice before but the mod is finally finished and the excitement is getting a wee bit uncontrollable.
> 
> It will be waiting for me when I finally get home.
> 
> View attachment 133831



That the Deadpool one ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayDeny (12/6/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> That the Deadpool one ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Negative, it’s the purple haze rat. Nigel had a bear of a time with the powder and this combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (12/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> Negative, it’s the purple haze rat. Nigel had a bear of a time with the powder and this combination.


O snap,I saw the video of him drop kicking one in the garden that had issues with the purple.


----------



## antonherbst (13/6/18)

Molly v2 black juma doors and button




Meraki Akhelious 20700 squonker




Both items on route to a myus account and then once they are combined they will be sent to me. 

To say i am happy or excited would be an understatement. Fcuk it is a dream come true and something i have looked forward to over the last year.

Ill post an info piece on the mod in the correct thread.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/6/18)

Definitely need a "Fcuk That Is Nice" button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## tool (21/6/18)

Awaiting this, shipped today...:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/6/18)

It was a major toil because the Vicious Ant website is really slow and has issues but I finally managed to nail a Storm Trooper DNA75C Spade! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## RayDeny (27/6/18)

It’s getting closer, excitement is building.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Molly v2 black juma doors and button
> 
> View attachment 135322
> 
> ...






In hands and ready to be squonked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Halfdaft (27/6/18)

RayDeny said:


> It’s getting closer, excitement is building.
> 
> View attachment 136816



What's on the way?


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Molly v2 black juma doors and button
> 
> View attachment 135322
> 
> ...



Looks stunning @antonherbst !


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

Waiting for TKO's Coffee juice to be launched on Friday. And that'sas exciting for me as all your HE mods are for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Looks stunning @antonherbst !



You should be able to see beter pictures in the whatsinyourhands now thread or vapemail. But yes this Akhelious is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif (3/7/18)

Waiting for my new limelight freehand s

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

I'm waiting for a restock of Red Pill because we have reached dangerous levels and are at less than 200ml's! Happily, that should last the weekend and The Courier Guy will drop off some nice fresh new stock! Yum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for a restock of Red Pill because we have reached dangerous levels and are at less than 200ml's! Happily, that should last the weekend and The Courier Guy will drop off some nice fresh new stock! Yum!
> View attachment 137948



Im also running low on my VM Strawberry
Need to order early next week 
But thankfully i dont chug through as much as you do Rob - i probably have about 2 weeks left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/18)

Oh WOW! Vicious Ant just released the spare doors for the Spade DNA75C and I managed to nail a white door and another blue door! I have also been toying with the idea of getting a Stab Wood dual bottle holder for some time... and seeing shipping was $50 I guess getting a bottle holder would be a good idea! This will be in Vape Mail next week! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dietz (23/7/18)

This is going to be the looongest wait for a vapemail... probably another 4 weeks wait


----------



## craigb (23/7/18)

Dietz said:


> This is going to be the looongest wait for a vapemail... probably another 4 weeks wait
> 
> View attachment 139650


what u getting? what u getting what u getting?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/7/18)

Dietz said:


> This is going to be the looongest wait for a vapemail... probably another 4 weeks wait
> 
> View attachment 139650


Yeah tell me about it. I'm still waiting for my Orca Solo to arrive.

Still waiting for my Stagevape Venus RDA and wire from Bling


----------



## Dietz (23/7/18)

craigb said:


> what u getting? what u getting what u getting?


If I have to wait, I will make you wait with me 
But I am sure you will like it @craigb !

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dietz (23/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah tell me about it. I'm still waiting for my Orca Solo to arrive.
> 
> Still waiting for my Stagevape Venus RDA and wire from Bling


It sucks, Bu the time I get it, i forgot what it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/7/18)

Dietz said:


> It sucks, Bu the time I get it, i forgot what it is


Hahahahahaha I almost forgot about the orca solo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (23/7/18)

Dietz said:


> If I have to wait, I will make you wait with me
> But I am sure you will like it @craigb !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (23/7/18)

Dietz said:


> If I have to wait, I will make you wait with me
> But I am sure you will like it @craigb !


 I think thats the 1st Dislike that I like @craigb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/7/18)

Yeah 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/18)

*NarCa!* Finally, my name came up on the latest list! One of the most sort after RDA's of today! I should get my invoice this weekend and it should be on its way next week! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cobrali (28/7/18)

Finally confirmed! I should be getting my Voyeur next week! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> *NarCa!* Finally, my name came up on the latest list! One of the most sort after RDA's of today! I should get my invoice this weekend and it should be on its way next week! Boom!
> View attachment 140091
> View attachment 140092
> View attachment 140094
> View attachment 140095




That’s insane, well done @Rob . Hopefully when the lists are done I can get my foot in the door.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/18)

Cobrali said:


> Finally confirmed! I should be getting my Voyeur next week!



Awesome @Cobrali! Congrats Guy!


----------



## Cobrali (28/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Cobrali! Congrats Guy!


Thanks oom! Congrats to you too on your NarCa! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/7/18)

Waiting for my Orca Solo MTL and Charon Mini 225w TC Mod


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/7/18)

Very Very Very excited for this Vape mail which just arrived at home...


----------



## Dietz (1/8/18)

Dietz said:


> This is going to be the looongest wait for a vapemail... probably another 4 weeks wait
> 
> View attachment 139650


Note to self... Never, I repeat, NEVER use the Cheapest postage option on international orders. 




A little frustrated with the status, Its *still *listed as "on transport" (By airfreight) to us, wonder if this plane is part of a "around the world in 80days" trip

All jokes aside, I am sure this has already landed and has been dumped on the SAPO mail mountain, when it will be sorted and dispatched... thats a mystery, but my guess is not soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Note to self... Never, I repeat, NEVER use the Cheapest postage option on international orders.
> 
> View attachment 140577
> 
> ...



Same here, parcel still sitting there... Freaking lazy ass sapo staff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/8/18)

Vapecon... camooooon already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

I'm waiting for my Myth RDA from EVL in the UK. It should head my way tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif (1/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Waiting for this block to receive some love. Deposit paid now it’s the wait for the final product
> 
> Will finally have one of my unicorns
> 
> ...


for what mod is this? I love that block. i have a very similar block for a mod that i also paid a deposit for.


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/18)

Asif said:


> for what mod is this? I love that block. i have a very similar block for a mod that i also paid a deposit for.



Hi

It was used for my Kult Brutale. Turned out a lot deeper than expected. But love the final product 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for my Myth RDA from EVL in the UK. It should head my way tomorrow!
> View attachment 140585
> View attachment 140586
> View attachment 140588



Following 

Would love to hear your thoughts on it as it’s been in and out of my cart since it dropped.

Only thing I don’t like is the ultem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Following
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on it as it’s been in and out of my cart since it dropped.
> 
> Only thing I don’t like is the ultem



Will do! The Mickey Mouse Ultem drip tip will be replaced with a Siam Mods Drip Tip as soon as it arrives. I fancy the very reduced chamber... may not be the best for my over squonking but time will tell!


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do! The Mickey Mouse Ultem drip tip will be replaced with a Siam Mods Drip Tip as soon as it arrives. I fancy the very reduced chamber... may not be the best for my over squonking but time will tell!



Pretty tempted.

But will wait and watch some reviews for now. Todd also had a small whistling issue with the prototype but said the flavor was on point.

The constant want of new gear is killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> The constant want of new gear is killing me



You and me both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif (1/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Hi
> 
> It was used for my Kult Brutale. Turned out a lot deeper than expected. But love the final product
> 
> ...




That was quick. i didnt even notice it was the same block. 
only now i notice how different our blocks are.


----------



## Asif (1/8/18)

Comrad Juju said:


> Pretty tempted.
> 
> 
> The constant want of new gear is killing me
> ...



Yeah, tell me about it. Also everything i want, i cannot get...... Skyfall, NarDa, NarCa, Voyeur, Armor mech.
I the items i did get to order will only be here in a months time


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/18)

That’s a waiting game list and probably all on my want to have list as well except the armor.

Specially with Narca and Narda being next to impossible to get your hand on new and I’m not paying insane flipper prices to try something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (1/8/18)

Asif said:


> That was quick. i didnt even notice it was the same block.
> only now i notice how different our blocks are.



The light also plays a bit of trickery with this block. 






The easiest way to see it’s the same block is the blue resin on the side that was on the previous photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (14/8/18)

Dietz said:


> Note to self... Never, I repeat, NEVER use the Cheapest postage option on international orders.
> 
> View attachment 140577
> 
> ...



So the plane has finally landed after a 26 day Flight 
In total its been 34 days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Caramia (15/8/18)

Andre said:


>


That is so beautiful @Andre!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (16/8/18)

Into temptation.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (16/8/18)

Andre said:


>


Now for the fun part. What atty @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/18)

Petrus said:


> Now for the fun part. What atty @Andre


Chalice IV probably. Skyfall clone incoming to also try.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/18)

Petrus said:


> Now for the fun part. What atty @Andre



Skyfall or O-Atty X @Petrus


----------



## Petrus (16/8/18)

I was looking at a Sylex from eden mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

Woohoo baby!

My Smoant Charon Mini has arrived in the country - surprised that NLpost is much faster than Bpost... Almost forgot all about it til I remember my parcel from @Humbolt which was delivered to my mom at her office today.




That didn't take very long...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Woohoo baby!
> 
> My Smoant Charon Mini has arrived in the country - surprised that NLpost is much faster than Bpost... Almost forgot all about it til I remember my parcel from @Humbolt which was delivered to my mom at her office today.
> 
> ...


Now the real wait begins in the hands of SAPO.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA (27/8/18)

Andre said:


> Now the real wait begins in the hands of SAPO.



Indeed, it's SAPO that prolongs it or whatever mood suits them.


----------



## RayDeny (23/9/18)

A few goodies on its way,

A Quark squonk from Barons over in the UK.




A Black Ti Venna, I am loving this little atty so much I need more.




And then the new Kennedy Vindicator, currently at customs in CT so should be with me tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/18)

Blue Dani Box Mini on its way! Boom!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/18)

Citadel RDA on it's way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/18)

Dicodes Dani 25 on its way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (10/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dicodes Dani 25 on its way!
> View attachment 147916



Ooooh keen to here your thoughts on the dicodes after you receive this, when its time i wanna get the Dani Box mini. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/18)

Ever since my trip to Stuttgart for the Hall of Vape show last year I have wanted a Taifun Box Mod... just couldn't get near the stand and when I eventually did they had sold out... After playing with my Dicodes Dani mods I went in search of a Tafun Box Mod again... eventually found a German Vape Shop that ships to SA and I finally have one on the way! Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Note to self... Never, I repeat, NEVER use the Cheapest postage option on international orders.
> View attachment 140577
> 
> A little frustrated with the status, Its *still *listed as "on transport" (By airfreight) to us, wonder if this plane is part of a "around the world in 80days" trip
> All jokes aside, I am sure this has already landed and has been dumped on the SAPO mail mountain, when it will be sorted and dispatched... thats a mystery, but my guess is not soon.





Dietz said:


> So the plane has finally landed after a 26 day Flight
> In total its been 34 days
> View attachment 141791



After a 68 Day sleep-Over at SAPO (and a 98 day wait in total), I finally got my Package!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> After a 68 Day sleep-Over at SAPO (and a 98 day wait in total), I finally got my Package!
> 
> 
> View attachment 149061
> ...


Ooooh my Vape, that does look great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh my Vape, that does look great


So far I am really happy with it, Feel awesome and looks good too!


----------



## RainstormZA (19/10/18)

Dietz said:


> So far I am really happy with it, Feel awesome and looks good too!


How big is the device compared to an iStick Pico?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (19/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How big is the device compared to an iStick Pico?


@Kalashnikov did a photo comparison on the two here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Finally, after waiting for the fools at JIMC to move things along, it appears that the Smoant Charon Mini is in Durban by the look of things, OR it's on its way to Durban. Been waiting since 3 October after a month in the air. LOL. But I dont think I'll be keeping this mod - depending on the state that it comes in, I'll probably trade it for a squonker. 



Then I have another mod which I won in a comp - Smoant Campbell - it's enroute to South Africa and my GPU fan set is still sitting in China.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Dietz said:


> @Kalashnikov did a photo comparison on the two here


That can't be right. I have small hands and the iStick Pico I had was very small. This one took a single 18650 battery. This model was a 75w one.


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

I'm waiting for anyone to tell me when the new Wismec Luxotic DF will be available... 

Also waiting for JIMC to scan a parcel that has apparently been in the air since 10/09/2018...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

Some custom-made Siam Tips! Front and back pics!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Some custom-made Siam Tips! Front and back pics!
> View attachment 149786
> View attachment 149787


Second and fourth are amazing looking to me,  just confused as to why you are waiting for this uncle @Rob Fisher , thought DHL has a depot in your boat house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Second and fourth are amazing looking to me,  just confused as to why you are waiting for this uncle @Rob Fisher , thought DHL has a depot in your boat house.



The depot hasn't opened yet... they are waiting for the makeover from the boathouse to Vape Cave... so in the meantime, they have to go from the UK to Florida USA and then to JHB and then to Durbs!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The depot hasn't opened yet... they are waiting for the makeover from the boathouse to Vape Cave... so in the meantime, they have to go from the UK to Florida USA and then to JHB and then to Durbs!


Quite a trip, but well worth it for those masterpieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (29/10/18)

Oh how painful this is, no update since the 26th but it still states delivery before end of day today.


----------



## Christos (29/10/18)

RayDeny said:


> Oh how painful this is, no update since the 26th but it still states delivery before end of day today.
> 
> View attachment 149863


I was hoping for Sunday delivery but looks like today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/18)

My new Solar Storm to matchy matchy the VW Touareg should arrive Friday!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My new Solar Storm to matchy matchy the VW Touareg should arrive Friday!



Did you buy the Solar Storm to match the VW or the other way round cause that would be a new level even for you LOL


----------



## RayDeny (29/10/18)

Christos said:


> I was hoping for Sunday delivery but looks like today....
> View attachment 149869



Thankfully I’m not the only one that DHL is toying with.


----------



## Genosmate (29/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My new Solar Storm to matchy matchy the VW Touareg should arrive Friday!



Errrrr.........You need to do this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/18)

If I had known that was an option I would have got that one @Genosmate!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

RayDeny said:


> Thankfully I’m not the only one that DHL is toying with.


In my experience, DHL is rubbish. They screwed up things when I send an external HDD to the Seagate office in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I had known that was an option I would have got that one @Genosmate!



Then you'd have to bin the woolies shorts and wear these bad boys

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/18)

Genosmate said:


> Then you'd have to bin the woolies shorts and wear these bad boys
> View attachment 149876



I can do that!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/18)

I'm waiting for the new TFC Elite. It's on its way! Can't wait to see how they can improve on TFC!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for the new TFC Elite. It's on its way! Can't wait to see how they can improve on TFC!
> View attachment 149877



OOOh how do I get some ? Will local vendors stock these I suppose ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/18)

Daniel said:


> OOOh how do I get some ? Will local vendors stock these I suppose ?



Yes the bulk stock will be available at local vendors soon @Daniel!


----------



## RayDeny (29/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> In my experience, DHL is rubbish. They screwed up things when I send an external HDD to the Seagate office in the UK.



Oh I hope not @RainstormZA , this is my Skyfall they are toying with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (29/10/18)

RayDeny said:


> Oh I hope not @RainstormZA , this is my Skyfall they are toying with.


They delivered @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

I have been pondering this for a long time. Order placed with @Zeki Hilmi and now to stay patient while this is being crafted. 

Part of the blame lies with my mate @Tai - first the Spade a few days ago (I love it) and now he has pushed me over the edge to order this piece of art 










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/10/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have been pondering this for a long time. Order placed with @Zeki Hilmi and now to stay patient while this is being crafted.
> 
> Part of the blame lies with my mate @Tai - first the Spade a few days ago (I love it) and now he has pushed me over the edge to order this piece of art
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai (30/10/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have been pondering this for a long time. Order placed with @Zeki Hilmi and now to stay patient while this is being crafted.
> 
> Part of the blame lies with my mate @Tai - first the Spade a few days ago (I love it) and now he has pushed me over the edge to order this piece of art
> 
> ...


Dont blame me - all I said was look at this pretty picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

Tai said:


> Dont blame me - all I said was look at this pretty picture



I have the whole conversation - you are not nearly that innocent @Tai  But I do appreciate the encouragement 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/10/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have the whole conversation - you are not nearly that innocent @Tai  But I do appreciate the encouragement
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I need to employ @Tai by the looks of things

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tai (30/10/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I need to employ @Tai by the looks of things


If you need an agent in Aus - I am your man @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/10/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I need to employ @Tai by the looks of things



Shout if you need a reference 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/11/18)




----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/18)

I am waiting for an Artery Hive Kit I won in a competition from Heavens Gifts.




The only problem is that the plane ex Singapore has been in the air for over two weeks. I don't hold out much hope. No one carries that much fuel. Come to think of it my last order flew for well over a month. There must be thousands of aircraft circling over JHB waiting to land.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/11/18)

One citadel arrived. Waiting for one more. 
And Orion pods. 
And some spares from lostvape, which they graciously agreed to send over, without me having to ship device to them first.


----------



## Brommer (5/11/18)

Juggerknot Mini is inbound... I hope to have it in hand this week still...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (6/11/18)

Snap Brommer... same here one times Juggerknot mine, should be here in Durban by Friday as it us in Kempton as we speak.
Then to my big excitement  i am awaiting my Rebel Mod Dna75w (26650 )from the Uk...
It was shiped in September, but with SAPO current service level, i should have it by December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (6/11/18)

Gringo said:


> Snap Brommer... same here one times Juggerknot mine, should be here in Durban by Friday as it us in Kempton as we speak.
> Then to my big excitement  i am awaiting my Rebel Mod Dna75w (26650 )from the Uk...
> It was shiped in September, but with SAPO current service level, i should have it by December.





Gringo said:


> Snap Brommer... same here one times Juggerknot mine, should be here in Durban by Friday as it us in Kempton as we speak.
> Then to my big excitement  i am awaiting my Rebel Mod Dna75w (26650 )from the Uk...
> It was shiped in September, but with SAPO current service level, i should have it by December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (6/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (13/11/18)

Ordered three atty's, courtesy of my patrons, i thought would be interesting to review. Should get it in the next week.

1) Hugsvape Piper 24mm RDA : the best deck i have seen for vertical builds ..... we will see
2) Advken Twirl 24mm RDA : Love a 24mm with a 22mm deck, interesting airflow
3) ThunderHead Honeycomb 22mm RTA : Great looking RTA with a deck that potentially could deliver super flavor

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

Juice... lots and lots of juice! (The SWAMBO has put a halt to all Hardware orders until Dec )

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

That Tauren looks interesting @KZOR - let me know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

Citadel, Pulse X kit G10 Red and orion pods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brommer (13/11/18)

Gringo said:


> Snap Brommer... same here one times Juggerknot mine, should be here in Durban by Friday as it us in Kempton as we speak.



Tomorrow is the day!!! Can't wait! Just got my sms

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!! Can't wait! Just got my sms


from?


----------



## CTRiaan (13/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!! Can't wait! Just got my sms


Same here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (13/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> from?


TheVapeDen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

Brommer said:


> TheVapeDen


great! that may mean that i'll be getting my citadel as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!1!!11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (15/11/18)

Brommer said:


> Tomorrow is the day!!! Can't wait! Just got my sms


Excited i am !!! Got my sms as well... delivery should be done today... but im in JHB on business. Luckily im back at home toninght..  .so kiss the wify, great the pets and build the knot, sit back and take it all in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (15/11/18)

CTRiaan said:


> Same here!


Let me know your thoughts on it manne.. i will be comparing it to the Intake ... so will be interesting.. 
Enjoy the new addition !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (15/11/18)

Whoop! Getting my Citadel today hopefully .... review to follow soon ... with a little something else as well ....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/18)

JUMA Siam Mods Tips on their way! UK - USA - SA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (29/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> JUMA Siam Mods Tips on their way! UK - USA - SA!
> View attachment 152570



OOoh oooh say that green one is mine uncle ???!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/18)

Daniel said:


> OOoh oooh say that green one is mine uncle ???!!



Maybe...


----------



## Daniel (29/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe...



Tease .... lol


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/12/18)

Starting to get very real - engraving to be done and should arrive this week 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (4/12/18)

Waiting for the following 
*
Mech tube - Bogan kit 
Serpent Elevate RTA 
*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/12/18)

Serpent Elevate from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/12/18)

Bonus.... I'm waiting for my Bonus....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

Dani 21700 leaving the UK today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

Squape N[duro] on its way when it's released worldwide on Monday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

EVL Reaper V3 left Gatwick yesterday Durban bound!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/18)

Illusia Mech Mod - made from Turkish Walnut Burl. 18650. Leaving Turkey today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/18)

Jeepers @Rob Fisher 
Youre in overdrive!
Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CaliGuy (13/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Illusia Mech Mod - made from Turkish Walnut Burl. 18650. Leaving Turkey today!
> View attachment 153658


For the Dwarv 16 Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

CaliGuy said:


> For the Dwarv 16 Rob?



Nope @CaliGuy. It handles up to 25mm RTA's... the Dvarw 16 is really small and more suitable for an e-pipe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope @CaliGuy. It handles up to 25mm RTA's... the Dvarw 16 is really small and more suitable for an e-pipe...



So when are we seeing that pipe you will be waiting for? Something else for your collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> So when are we seeing that pipe you will be waiting for? Something else for your collection.



@antonherbst I'm trying to cut down on buying goodies I want but will probably never use... and an epipe is one of those things... also the Dvarw 16 is an MTL tank and I really don't do MTL anymore.

And before anyone asks no the Dvarw 16 Serial #10 isn't for sale.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/18)

Meraki wave on its way to me. 
Blue and purple doors included.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/18)

Also heading my way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (19/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> Meraki wave on its way to me.
> Blue and purple doors included.
> View attachment 154100
> View attachment 154101



nice !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @antonherbst I'm trying to cut down on buying goodies I want but will probably never use... and an epipe is one of those things... also the Dvarw 16 is an MTL tank and I really don't do MTL anymore.
> 
> And before anyone asks no the Dvarw 16 Serial #10 isn't for sale.


Wish i could do a double rating as it is funny and understandable in the same. But a pipe would just be a show piece for the collection. In your amazing collection. 

Do it. Just pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (19/12/18)

antonherbst said:


> Also heading my way.
> View attachment 154102



Congrats bud, i saw that. Also thought shipping to Sa would of killed the deal for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/18)

SVA Kimberly paid for and should be on its way any day now! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (19/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Congrats bud, i saw that. Also thought shipping to Sa would of killed the deal for you.


Fotunately it didnt as the mod owner and me made a deal i could not say no to.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (31/12/18)

Not vape related, but waiting for digital temp controllers from Durbs for my reptile rack cages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/18)

Does it count if I say "for hell to freeze over" ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/19)

Tank with red juma tip awaiting a new mod due to arrive tomorrow! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (6/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tank with red juma tip awaiting a new mod due to arrive tomorrow! Bazinga!
> View attachment 155220



What mod will that be ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/19)

There is a white or yellow Lustro in my future ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> What mod will that be ??



A Red Dani Mini.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/19)

IJOY avenger for its futuristic looks
Vaporesso Armour. The sexiest single battery mod ever! I have it in white but couldn’t resist and ordered the black rendition
Yilong 3D printed squonk kit
Ekee box mod from Joyetech
A few tanks and RDAs

All sitting in JHB international mail centre for weeks  I’ll most likely not keep any of these except for the Armour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/19)

My 5th and last Solar Storm leaves Malaysia today! I managed to get a really nice Amboyna Block for this one! Nicholas the modder has named this one Baptism of Fire!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## jm10 (22/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My 5th and last Solar Storm leaves Malaysia today! I managed to get a really nice Amboyna Block for this one! Nicholas the modder has named this one Baptism of Fire!
> 
> View attachment 156523



Should of figured you were the “good friend” he was referring to, that mod looks delicious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/1/19)

antonherbst said:


> Meraki wave on its way to me.
> Blue and purple doors included.
> View attachment 154100
> View attachment 154101



It arrived over the past weekend and love the small form factor

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My 5th and last Solar Storm leaves Malaysia today! I managed to get a really nice Amboyna Block for this one! Nicholas the modder has named this one Baptism of Fire!
> 
> View attachment 156523


Rob when I saw this mod with the gold accents on the FB group this morning I had a sneaky suspicion that you were the customer.
Congrats, the Amboyna looks amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Should of figured you were the “good friend” he was referring to, that mod looks delicious



Thanks @jm10 and @CaliGuy! I have been after a natural wood mod... and when that Amboyna block became available I jumped at it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My 5th and last Solar Storm leaves Malaysia today! I managed to get a really nice Amboyna Block for this one! Nicholas the modder has named this one Baptism of Fire!
> 
> View attachment 156523



Now that is a beaut @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My 5th and last Solar Storm leaves Malaysia today! I managed to get a really nice Amboyna Block for this one! Nicholas the modder has named this one Baptism of Fire!
> 
> View attachment 156523



Wow, it looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
Baptism of Fire is a great name

Only thing is when you say "last Solar Storm" i find that hard to believe - hehe 

Such lovely mods!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/1/19)

Silver said:


> Wow, it looks amazing @Rob Fisher !
> Baptism of Fire is a great name
> 
> Only thing is when you say "last Solar Storm" i find that hard to believe - hehe
> ...


I think when Rob says "last solarstorm" he means it's now time to diversify his collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RayDeny (2/2/19)

Some old school Golden Greek goodies from a auction on Mr Todd’s page. They often do these with all proceeds going to a charity, awesome of them.

Now to learn how to play with mesh

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> Some old school Golden Greek goodies from a auction on Mr Todd’s page. They often do these with all proceeds going to a charity, awesome of them.
> 
> Now to learn how to play with mesh
> 
> ...


Whats that screw thing at the bottom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/2/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Whats that screw thing at the bottom?



The fire button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> The fire button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/19)

*asMODus Ohmsmium II Stabilized Wood Box Mod*
*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> Some old school Golden Greek goodies from a auction on Mr Todd’s page. They often do these with all proceeds going to a charity, awesome of them.
> 
> Now to learn how to play with mesh
> 
> ...



Oh wow, missed this post @RayDeny 
Wishing you well with it

I think @CraftyZA also had a GG back in the day
Not sure if he still has it


----------



## Silver (10/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> *asMODus Ohmsmium II Stabilized Wood Box Mod*
> *
> View attachment 158031
> *



Oh boy, here we go....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (10/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> *asMODus Ohmsmium II Stabilized Wood Box Mod*
> *
> View attachment 158031
> *



Is it just me or does this mod scream for some Star Wars colour theme?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/19)

Silver said:


> Oh boy, here we go....



Nope Hi Ho @Silver this won't be a Hype device... I only bought it because it was for charity!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/19)

Adephi said:


> Is it just me or does this mod scream for some Star Wars colour theme?



It does indeed @Adephi! If you have ever watched Stargate SG1 then this would be a mod for the G'auld!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/2/19)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, missed this post @RayDeny
> Wishing you well with it
> 
> I think @CraftyZA also had a GG back in the day
> Not sure if he still has it



Yeah, i still have mine. 
It’s in the market btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (11/2/19)

CraftyZA said:


> Yeah, i still have mine.
> It’s in the market btw.



I’ve also got a UFS on the way, absolutely no idea how to coil it with the No rad/res/No res wire. Going to be one hell of a learning curve.




Message me the info on your GG, might just be interested.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (11/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> I’ve also got a UFS on the way, absolutely no idea how to coil it with the No rad/res/No res wire. Going to be one hell of a learning curve.
> 
> View attachment 158057
> 
> ...


I had one of these. Gave it away with the wire I had for it.


----------



## CraftyZA (11/2/19)

RayDeny said:


> I’ve also got a UFS on the way, absolutely no idea how to coil it with the No rad/res/No res wire. Going to be one hell of a learning curve.
> 
> View attachment 158057
> 
> ...



Same as yours. Just GG device, ithaka with the nut upgrade, and wire welder with tons of spare res and no res wire. All comes in original Golden Greek box.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/19)

A very very special Dvarw left Kokstat today... hand engraved and gold inlays!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very very special Dvarw left Kokstat today... hand engraved and gold inlays!
> View attachment 158543



Oh my gosh
That looks quite incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/19)

It is vape related because I spend a lot of time sitting behind my PC talking to the world about vaping... despite my belly, there is very little padding on my bum and back and finding a comfortable chair is a mission. Finally, after some research (and help from my partner who is a software developer and @Christos who also sits for a long time writing code) I have found the ultimate chair! And it should leave CT today! Bazinga!

Embody Exec Chair Rhythm Black/Graphite/Graphite - THRIVE

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is vape related because I spend a lot of time sitting behind my PC talking to the world about vaping... despite my belly, there is very little padding on my bum and back and finding a comfortable chair is a mission. Finally, after some research (and help from my partner who is a software developer and @Christos who also sits for a long time writing code) I have found the ultimate chair! And it should leave CT today! Bazinga!
> 
> Embody Exec Chair Rhythm Black/Graphite/Graphite - THRIVE
> View attachment 158567


You are going to love it. 
Between the embody and my aeron, I do often spend 18 hours sitting on my arse and these 2 chairs are the only ones I have used with no back ache or pain!
Funny story but my aeron remastered is arriving end of this week to join my fleet!



Current fleet:

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is vape related because I spend a lot of time sitting behind my PC talking to the world about vaping... despite my belly, there is very little padding on my bum and back and finding a comfortable chair is a mission. Finally, after some research (and help from my partner who is a software developer and @Christos who also sits for a long time writing code) I have found the ultimate chair! And it should leave CT today! Bazinga!
> 
> Embody Exec Chair Rhythm Black/Graphite/Graphite - THRIVE
> View attachment 158567


IMPRESSIVE Rob !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)

Christos said:


> You are going to love it.
> Between the embody and my aeron, I do often spend 18 hours sitting on my arse and these 2 chairs are the only ones I have used with no back ache or pain!
> Funny story but my aeron remastered is arriving end of this week to join my fleet!
> View attachment 158568
> ...


Wow ! nice .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is vape related because I spend a lot of time sitting behind my PC talking to the world about vaping... despite my belly, there is very little padding on my bum and back and finding a comfortable chair is a mission. Finally, after some research (and help from my partner who is a software developer and @Christos who also sits for a long time writing code) I have found the ultimate chair! And it should leave CT today! Bazinga!
> 
> Embody Exec Chair Rhythm Black/Graphite/Graphite - THRIVE
> View attachment 158567



This is amazing @Rob Fisher and @Christos !
I could do with another chair
Given how much time one spends in it - (like ones bed) - one shouldnt skimp and try to get the best possible. 

I spend way more time in my chair than my car - yet my work/office chair is quite old. Its an old Dauphin - nice but I think its due for a replacement...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (19/2/19)

Silver said:


> This is amazing @Rob Fisher and @Christos !
> I could do with another chair
> Given how much time one spends in it - (like ones bed) - one shouldnt skimp and try to get the best possible.
> 
> I spend way more time in my chair than my car - yet my work/office chair is quite old. Its an old Dauphin - nice but I think its due for a replacement...


My Embody cost more than my lounge suite! 
Nice thing is that they come with a 12 year warranty and I have had my aeron since 2012 and its still in great shape with no squeeks or creeks.
Send me a PM and ill forward you details of my contact at the only supplier in South Africa but be warned these are seriously HE chairs with a price tag to match their exceptional quality and design.
Also, once you use one of these there is little chance of ever enjoying a normal office chair again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/19)

Dee Mods Bridge for the BB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (22/2/19)

Double Barrel for Squid Inc.

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/2/19)

Two clowns, I mean clones

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (22/2/19)

Tough day for me....
waiting on a kayfun lite 24mm and 1gbps fibre that will be active on Monday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/2/19)

Christos said:


> Tough day for me....
> waiting on a kayfun lite 24mm and 1gbps fibre that will be active on Monday!


Tough week for me rather! Another skyfall inbound!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/2/19)

Christos said:


> Tough week for me rather! Another skyfall inbound!!



I saw - congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (24/2/19)

Waiting for vape stuff from:

BumbleBee
The Vape Den
Sir Vape
And a big a## order from BLCK Vapour to get mixing again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

I slipped and ordered some more Siam Tips!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/19)

Coming in March! My Strangers Mod! OMG!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Elmien (25/2/19)

After a week of loading stuff into a cart and then discarding and reloading and checking recipes again, I finally ordered my flavours, base, bottles, etc. to get this DIY e-liquid thing started. I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I slipped and ordered some more Siam Tips!
> View attachment 158990
> View attachment 158991
> View attachment 158992
> ...



All beautiful!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/2/19)

Elmien said:


> After a week of loading stuff into a cart and then discarding and reloading and checking recipes again, I finally ordered my flavours, base, bottles, etc. to get this DIY e-liquid thing started. I can't wait!



Haha, I know all about that. I must have chucked and reloaded at least 3 times for my latest order, between getting the price to where I was satisfied and the number of recipes I wanted to make. Best of luck to you on your DIY journey! Going DIY for juice was the best decision I’ve made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

Just pulled the trigger! Mod and Batts is for a mate of mine. cant wait for STRAWB and my CHAI TEA!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (26/2/19)

CBE Double Mango and various other concentrates / nic salt from flavorworld.
cannoli saltnic and zero pods / various other items from juicyJoes.
Artery Pal 2 and saltnic from vapecartel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

Zeus X

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/2/19)

Currently waiting for the below

Vaporesso Zero from Vaporesso china & Mofo Vape Reviews






Vaporesso Aurora Play Kit from Vaporesso China






And a Voopoo X217 from VooPoo






Cannot wait to receive them, excited to try nic salt and also really needed an upgrade mod from my trusty Sigelei 213 fuchai which ive had for 3 years now.

All won on this here forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (26/2/19)

StompieZA said:


> Currently waiting for the below
> 
> Vaporesso Zero from Vaporesso china
> 
> ...


Nice. I don't win stuff on the forum, but I think that's directly related to the fact that I stopped entering competitions. #facepalm

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/2/19)

Time to move over to the Dark side and get one of the mods recommended by @Rob Fisher 

Can’t wait for this one to land 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Time to move over to the Dark side and get one of the mods recommended by @Rob Fisher
> 
> Can’t wait for this one to land
> 
> ...



The Mini or V2 or 21700 @Comrad Juju? Whichever one it is is a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comrad Juju (26/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Mini or V2 or 21700 @Comrad Juju? Whichever one it is is a chicken dinner!



Went for the Mini. As I lately vape at 18 to 30w max and a 18650 should do the job. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Went for the Mini. As I lately vape at 18 to 30w max and a 18650 should do the job.



Right one! The Mini is just perfect! Chicken Dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/3/19)

SMOANT Ranker from Bloemfontein !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I slipped and ordered some more Siam Tips!
> View attachment 158990
> View attachment 158991
> View attachment 158992
> ...



Wow, wow!
Those are awesome Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Bazinga! Finally managed to nail a brand new Droid Clear! It's on its way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CaliGuy (4/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Finally managed to nail a brand new Droid Clear! It's on its way!
> View attachment 159651


Rob with the amount of Vape Gear you have especially High End you might as well become a reviewer of sorts as you will have a awesome display wall with all your gear to serve as a review backdrop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Rob with the amount of Vape Gear you have especially High End you might as well become a reviewer of sorts as you will have a awesome display wall with all your gear to serve as a review backdrop



@CaliGuy I used to do reviews... https://www.youtube.com/c/RobFisherSA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Finally managed to nail a brand new Droid Clear! It's on its way!
> View attachment 159651


I see those 3 buttons below the screen again 
DNA-c is life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (4/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Finally managed to nail a brand new Droid Clear! It's on its way!
> View attachment 159651


Hoooowww! This is by far the best mods I've seen.. I absolutely love the look of it.. Honestly they trump all the mods in your most honorable lineup! Congrats Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/19)

THIS , is something to look out for...
*Kangertech Ripple 200W TC Box MOD*




@Pho3niX90 - please take note

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Code Red status in Durban because the Red Pill stock is dangerously low and has almost reached DEFCON 1 which is at the 100ml mark... current status is 120ml's... satellite tracking feedback is that the critical stock is on its way and probably at the TCG warehouse in Pinetown tonight ready for delivery tomorrow.

Code Red status will remain until TCG drives down the driveway tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Elmien (5/3/19)

I won a contest and this beauty and some other goodies will be arriving in the, hopefully, not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix (5/3/19)

Elmien said:


> I won a contest and this beauty and some other goodies will be arriving in the, hopefully, not too distant future.
> View attachment 159724


Nice @Elmien, great mod. My "bullet-proof" still going strong and gets used when I anticipate a rough day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cgs (5/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (5/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Nice @Elmien, great mod. My "bullet-proof" still going strong and gets used when I anticipate a rough day!



Thanks. All the reviews I've seen have been favourable. It is good to hear from someone who actually uses one that they are really as good as promised. Not saying that reviewers don't use the items they review, they just use them differently to someone who goes and buys a product for "normal" use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/19)

My next order of Red Pill from @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My next order of Red Pill from @Oupa!
> View attachment 159756


I though a whiskey cask should be more appropriate seeing as though you will be reusing it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My next order of Red Pill from @Oupa!
> View attachment 159756



LOL Glad you like my picture Rob! Now for Oupa to start preparing them barrels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/3/19)

Elmien said:


> I won a contest and this beauty and some other goodies will be arriving in the, hopefully, not too distant future.
> View attachment 159724


Now that is a really nice colour.

And i am waiting for my prize goodies - a delorean pod kit and X217 mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/19)

Taifun GT IV waiting for glass top and Nduro waiting for the mega 10ml upgrade!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (15/3/19)

Payday... im waiting for Payday

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (15/3/19)

awaiting the 30 TFA flavors, nic salt, PG and VG i ordered from flavor world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/19)

I'm waiting for the most expensive tank I have ever ordered! It had better be the best thing ever!

https://stcdesignsllc.com/storefront/product/the-tank-v4/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/19)

Found a mod for the incoming 30mm The Tank! SL Class on its way!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found a mod for the incoming 30mm The Tank! SL Class on its way!
> View attachment 160864



Wow @Rob Fisher , must be a sizable mod
Does it take a 21700 battery?
Single battery I assume?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/19)

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , must be a sizable mod
> Does it take a 21700 battery?
> Single battery I assume?



Yip it takes a 18650 or 20700 or 21700.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found a mod for the incoming 30mm The Tank! SL Class on its way!
> View attachment 160864


Wow thats a good looking mod 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Bazinga! Just scored a pristine Carlos Creation Extreme that will handle the 30mm The Tank! Boom!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix (18/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Just scored a pristine Carlos Creation Extreme that will handle the 30mm The Tank! Boom!
> View attachment 160978
> View attachment 160979
> View attachment 160980
> View attachment 160981


Stunning Rob! No offense to anybody but think it will suite your arsenal a bit better than the SL class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Stunning Rob! No offense to anybody but think it will suite your arsenal a bit better than the SL class.



Yip I was never sold on the SL Class... will use it when I go fishing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (18/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I was never sold on the SL Class... will use it when I go fishing!


 
Ha,ha! Thought you might say that. Now you can sell me one of your “fishing” Mirages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Ha,ha! Thought you might say that. Now you can sell me one of your “fishing” Mirages.



I only have one Mirage left... don't use it much but I must say I'm quite attached to it... it's an awesome mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/19)

I have been holding off getting a Hussar X because I think the draw may be a little too tight for my liking... but the FOMO has gotten the better of me and one is now inbound!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy (25/3/19)

@Rob Fisher from the reviews I have watched I think the Hussar X is more of a restricted lung draw, more like the Dvarw MTL. 

Keen to get your impressions on this RTA once it arrives. Seems to be mixed reviews on flavour but it does appear that this is one of those RTAs where wicking has to be just right or flavour will suffer due to wicks been joked off. 

Todd did a review and shows how to wick it. I like a lot of the design and function features of this RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/3/19)

Waiting for my first ever order from Flavor World SA and that CBE Double mango in it....need me some cush man after tasting the real thing this past weekend!

Also still awaiting my Vaporesso Zero, Already at the international HUB, will probably be ready for collection sometime this week.

Then im waiting for some 50ml X 2 Nic salts i won from All day vapes, will probably be here in the next day or two.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher from the reviews I have watched I think the Hussar X is more of a restricted lung draw, more like the Dvarw MTL.
> 
> Keen to get your impressions on this RTA once it arrives. Seems to be mixed reviews on flavour but it does appear that this is one of those RTAs where wicking has to be just right or flavour will suffer due to wicks been joked off.
> 
> Todd did a review and shows how to wick it. I like a lot of the design and function features of this RTA.



Agreed... that's why I never got one in the first place but I'm an inquisitive bastard and I need to test for myself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/3/19)

and down the DIY Rabbit Hole I go......




Super Excited, Thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/4/19)

STILL waiting for the Vaporesso Renova Zero, Currently seems like there is a big delay at the JHB international Mailing HUB.

Then im also waiting for...

DRAG2 Platinum paired with the new Voopoo MAAT Tank and a Voopoo Alpha one Mod for review, should have it tomorrow or Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/19)

I'm waiting for a beautiful build stand from the UK!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (21/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for a beautiful build stand from the UK!
> View attachment 164270
> View attachment 164271
> 
> ...


Wow look at those stunning colours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

There is a Drag in my future.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (21/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> There is a Drag in my future.....


Remember to shave before the drag...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/19)

Woo hoo the Delorean Pod kit is on its way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Woo hoo the Delorean Pod kit is on its way
> 
> View attachment 164512


Are we going to see some serious $h1t at 88mph?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/19)

Christos said:


> Are we going to see some serious $h1t at 88mph?


Lol its more like a scooter at 5mph

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol its more like a scooter at 5mph


...BACK TO THE MEANDERING MIDLANDS... Featuring *RainstormZA as the Professor.*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ...BACK TO THE MEANDERING MIDLANDS... Featuring *RainstormZA as the Professor.*


Bwhahahaha that now sounds like the title of a really bad TV series

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (2/5/19)

Waiting for @Rob Fisher to order a pair of these...


I blame this on @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905 (2/5/19)

Christos said:


> Waiting for @Rob Fisher to order a pair of these...
> View attachment 165218
> 
> I blame this on @Jp1905


And some of those massive Nike sneakers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/19)

Hellfire MavT atty! 22mm, 30.3mm high, 2.3ml capacity, Glass tank, Solid & BF pin.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/19)

Scored one of the first 200 Haku Riviera's! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruwaid (6/5/19)

Nugget Rev4 DNA60 with USB, Vapeshell and Boxxer RDTA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

I'm waiting for the L.RDA from Geomods which should arrive tomorrow! Mark Todd gave it a great review and it could be one to solve my oversquonking problem! Time will tell!
https://geomods.com/products/l-rda-complete

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob (2/7/19)

For @Vaporesso to send me prize? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/7/19)

Yes, I have a drip tip problem! Leaving Scotland tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CraftyZA (24/7/19)

Noisy cricket 2 & beserker 1.5 mtl rta
My 1st vape hardware purchase in.... a couple of years.
Still running my authentic kayfun lite and sx mini.

Oh, also have a replacement centre post inbound from the eu for my kayfun mini v3

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/19)

FINALLY! I managed to nail an Ultem Droid! On its way from the US of A! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/19)

New Siam Tips hot off the lathe! Will be leaving Scotland when I have added a couple more to the batch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/19)

My next Rincoe 228w , bought the USA flag now waiting for my UK flag one , after the fiasco with the Drag V2 and it's malfunctioning battery door VOOPOO lost a customer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/19)

Dryad SX350 on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)

My Sir Vape t-shirt for VC19 and the extra coils for the Maat tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (12/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> New Siam Tips hot off the lathe! Will be leaving Scotland when I have added a couple more to the batch!
> View attachment 174043


Oom is killing me with all the gorgeous drip tips!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Leaving Germany today! Stratum Black Blast! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/19)

Leaving Australia today! Haku Xeta bridge for the BB!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/19)

A very special one-of-a-kind mod is leaving Malaysia on Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## oSuSkIo (26/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very special one-of-a-kind mod is leaving Malaysia on Wednesday!
> View attachment 176027


 Could that be a Spyder
I can not wait to hear your thoughts on that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/19)

oSuSkIo said:


> Could that be a Spyder
> I can not wait to hear your thoughts on that



@oSuSkIo it is indeed a Spyder GT but it will be a one of a kind because instead of a DNA60 chipset it will be the only one on the planet with a Dicodes chipset! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/9/19)

The Hellfire Titanium Hex should arrive to join the Skull edition on Monday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (7/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hellfire Titanium Hex should arrive to join the Skull edition on Monday! Bazinga!
> View attachment 177097


This is your one setup besides the Nugget that haunts me. Awesome setup uncle

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

Pay day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

My finger slipped while on MMM and I bid for this RusMod and won...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> My finger slipped while on MMM and I bid for this RusMod and won...



Nice slip there @Rob Fisher. 

Now where is that post from a few days ago that you made 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> A very special one-of-a-kind mod is leaving Malaysia on Wednesday!
> View attachment 176027


Like the bling ! Rob , what does MMM stand for ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Like the bling ! Rob , what does MMM stand for ?



The meaning changes to try and fool FB but it's an Auction Site where high-end stuff is auctioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/9/19)

14 x120ml bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man. One of the best OG juice makers in the USA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

A Special delivery from the UK tic
A delivery from Blck tic
A Dvarw  tic
A OBS Engine  one to go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> 14 x120ml bottles of Jimmy The Juice Man. One of the best OG juice makers in the USA.


Yip , grab it before it goes into prohibition as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (22/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Yip , grab it before it goes into prohibition as well...


Yeah I'm planning on placing another order for ANML soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

OK the first half has arrived ...go see in Vape mail...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yeah I'm planning on placing another order for ANML soon.


Are you ordering UK or USA ? might be interested to grab a few myself .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Are you ordering UK or USA ? might be interested to grab a few myself .



USA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> USA.


Please let me know if I can join in .Will pay half of duties and delivery .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/19)

New to the list 
Blotto gunmetal from @Dubz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/9/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Please let me know if I can join in .Will pay half of duties and delivery .


Let's take this to a PM. I will fill you in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/9/19)

Update the OBS Engine rocked up today thanks @Mzr .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

​I'm having a coffee attack, as I have only 7 or so coffees left. I've had my eye on some new ones for quite a while and I've now ordered them, before everyone in the USA is forced to close shop. I hope that I'm going to get them all. The ones which I've ordered come from:

California
Florida
Georgia
Idaho
Maine
Mississippi
Nevado
New York
North Carolina
North Dakota

and Canada

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (28/10/19)

Don’t often make it to the top of randomizes but this is one special one inbound.




Black Crocodile Edition Voyeur!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/10/19)

MMmm I'm waiting for a surprise parcel from Madam @Hooked ...wish TCG were faster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/19)

ARYANTO said:


> MMmm I'm waiting for a surprise parcel from Madam @Hooked ...wish TCG were faster.



@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/19)

Geekvape boost, should be here friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/12/19)

Tomorrow is Integra number TWO day! It's an amazing RTA and never leaks ever... and has fantastic flavour! Unfortunately the modder Carlos only makes one RTA a year and only when there is a big demand does he do two runs of a tank. He has just finished run number 2 because the demand has far outstripped the numbers he can make as a one-man band!

His next RTA offering will be in April or May next year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/19)

Waiting for the following from 3FVape

Notion MTL mech
Expromizer V3
Topside light
Barrage Single coil RDA
SWAG 2
Hellvape MD MTL tank

Hopefully everything should we in SA by the weekend


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/19)

My Xmas present from myself to myself! Leaving St Petersburg Russia tomorrow! Bazinga! Limited Edition Stratum V4M's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/20)

I'm waiting for the new Armor Engine RDA. Which Voyeur should I pop it on top of? I'm thinking about the white/blue one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/20)

I finally managed to score a Stab Wood sleeve for one of my Dani Mini's! On its way! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## PartyDave (22/4/20)

Have a Bantam Box Revision and Odin 250c at the DHL depot, but they only deliver on Mondays. Other than that, a massive order from fasttech that's taken months!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> View attachment 194694


Lucky you...
I'm just waiting!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/20)

Should arrive Monday! The Imperia from VWM in Greece! The Integra was just about perfect but I needed a dash more air and this one has more air as well are less if you want it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

PartyDave said:


> Have a Bantam Box Revision and Odin 250c at the DHL depot, but they only deliver on Mondays. Other than that, a massive order from fasttech that's taken months!



If I look at the listing for an Odin 250 or 75 one more time, I’m going to need to start paying a subscription. Crap, I so wish I had the cash for either (or both!!!) of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/20)

An ultrasonic cleaner from Take a lot , Should be here on Thursday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (6/6/20)

My darn order from the other side of Parys
But the idiots decided to charge courier rates and then ship with the post office 

Maybe it will arrive before Covid-22 hits us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/6/20)

Aromaizer once again ... dhl not playing ball on this delivery ... being stuck in sa for 8 days now

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)

Ta daaah - on pre order !
Worth the wait . RELOAD 26 - Gold ed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85 (7/6/20)

A whole bunch of goodies, but just got nailed with R1100 duties on the parcel, OUCH!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## THE REAPER (7/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Ta daaah - on pre order !
> Worth the wait . RELOAD 26 - Gold ed.


WOW she is pretty sharing is caring you know that right. Just wanted to make sure lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> A whole bunch of goodies, but just got nailed with R1100 duties on the parcel, OUCH!!!!


Eish that's a bigger up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/20)

Waiting for the mass hysteria to finish. My credit card is crying from neglect and I’ve been ignoring the online shops emails for way too long

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/20)

Waiting for a Moon Glow DNA40!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH (11/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Waiting for a Moon Glow DNA40!
> View attachment 200985
> View attachment 200986
> View attachment 200987
> View attachment 200988



Your nails are looking particularly lovely today, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (17/8/20)

Got a motherload of Nic, VG and PG coming in from Clyrolinx. Ordered this morning and tracking it all the way to the Mother City step by step at TCG. Just just made it with my last mix being 1%. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/8/20)

Few more days for dhl...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

Oh wow @incredible_hullk !
That’s awesome

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/8/20)

2x100ml (100mg) Gold Nic
5L of VG
Some new concentrates
30ml refills of our most used concentrates 
Some 100ml chubby Gorillas

A R35 000 group buy from Fasttech that makes me damn nervous.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## incredible_hullk (17/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> 2x100ml (100mg) Gold Nic
> 5L of VG
> Some new concentrates
> 30ml refills of our most used concentrates
> ...



Holy $rap.... r35k.... that is massive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (17/8/20)

incredible_hullk said:


> Holy $rap.... r35k.... that is massive


Way bigger than I thought it would be... had to combine two orders because their baskets only allow 101 unique SKU’s... so we filled one with 101 and around 80 on the second.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

Fortunately I had ordered Nic shortly before the lockdown so was lucky in that regard, however, I JUST finished my nic so the following is inbound:
1 x 100mg/100ml Gold Nic
2 x Red Pill EZ Shots
1 x Blotto Mini

Already have the original Blotto, but it's awesome enough for me to warrant a second one!
Still have plenty of PG/VG, so no need for that right now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/20)

NOOB said:


> 1 x 100mg/100ml Gold Nic



I was thinking of getting me some 100mg on my next run. Is it worth it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I was thinking of getting me some 100mg on my next run. Is it worth it?


I have moved over to 100 mg Spider Nic from @method1 Mr Hardwicks, it makes the process so much easier imho and no complaints, I can now also do recipes with higher concentrate and nic levels without having to change pg/VG ratio. Works for me and the only reason I did not run out during lockdown.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I have moved over to 100 mg Spider Nic from @method1 Mr Hardwicks, it makes the process so much easier imho and no complaints, I can now also do recipes with higher concentrate and nic levels without having to change pg/VG ratio. Works for me and the only reason I did not run out during lockdown.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely get a bottle of 100mg with my next order.

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I was thinking of getting me some 100mg on my next run. Is it worth it?



Sorry for only replying now @baksteen8168.

This will be the first time I've ordered it so I have no idea to be honest. The only reason why I got this is because my usual go to nic (48mg/100ml Gold Nic) was sold out.  You'll use less nic to get to a 3mg end product than with the 48mg/100ml nic for example, so I thought I'd give it a try.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/20)

NOOB said:


> Sorry for only replying now @baksteen8168.
> 
> This will be the first time I've ordered it so I have no idea to be honest. The only reason why I got this is because my usual go to nic (48mg/100ml Gold Nic) was sold out.  You'll use less nic to get to a 3mg end product than with the 48mg/100ml nic for example, so I thought I'd give it a try.


No worries. Wasn't expecting an immediate answer, we all have lives outside of ecigssa. I'm definitely getting me some on my next order. Interested to see if it makes any flavor difference 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> No worries. Wasn't expecting an immediate answer, we all have lives outside of ecigssa. I'm definitely getting me some on my next order. Interested to see if it makes any flavor difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk



Will definitely let you know once I've mixed up a new batch with the 100mg nic, will be interesting to see whether there will be any difference compared to the 48mg I usually use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (21/8/20)

@baksteen8168, received my order earlier today. Mixed up a batch and truth be told, I honestly can't complain about the 100mg nic. It's very smooth and used very little of it to mix up my usual 3mg juice. Think I found my new favorite nic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/20)

NOOB said:


> @baksteen8168, received my order earlier today. Mixed up a batch and truth be told, I honestly can't complain about the 100mg nic. It's very smooth and used very little of it to mix up my usual 3mg juice. Think I found my new favorite nic.


Settled then, I'll order a bottle or 2 on my next run. Thanks @NOOB 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/20)

Waiting on a GIANT order from BLCK for friends and family and included a Destiny Rta for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (22/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> Waiting on a GIANT order from BLCK for friends and family and included a Destiny Rta for me



I miss those pics of the juices mixed in liters for your buds

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/20)

vicTor said:


> I miss those pics of the juices mixed in liters for your buds


I shall post a pic when it's all done. It's a lot. I'm a bit scared.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja (23/8/20)

Concentrates, nic, siam drip tips, molicells... Yep, can't wait!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/20)

A special parcel from Russia via the USA... custom made Aerodynamic using a new material from Germany! The parcel is in the air with DHL... hoping I may get it by Friday or at the latest Monday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A special parcel from Russia via the USA... custom made Aerodynamic using a new material from Germany! The parcel is in the air with DHL... hoping I may get it by Friday or at the latest Monday!


Intriguing @Rob Fisher ... sure being aerodynamic it will get here faster

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)

Too much currently, waaaaay over budget this month! 2x Squonks 1x Tube mod, 2x RTA's and a Dual Battery Mod! Oh and some e-liquid!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/20)

The Dani SBS is on its way and should be with me early next week! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dani SBS is on its way and should be with me early next week! Bazinga!
> View attachment 213679


I also have one like that...
In my dreams

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

Waiting on win mail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Kiai (15/11/20)

My oldest order is a taifun and dvarw clones, in SA but not received yet
Parts ordered from modmaker with boards, 510 and battery sleeves in UK also arrived in SA
With dhl in Joburg is 2 Asmodus lustro kodama and a blotto rta
Another order waithing for dhl to pickup for a ultoner gaea and 2 victory with 4 sx mini sl

I find international shopping a bit frustrating. You never het the exact exchange rate it is a about 5% less. Then having to pay $60 or R1000 for delivery is huge. For the packet at dhl the import tax was 25%. 

So buy a mod of $100 cost R1600 plus 5 % plus R1000 shipping and then a additional 25% import is around R3350.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/21)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I made it onto the first list for the new Skyline-R! Can't wait to give it a full test drive!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/1/21)

I'm waiting for the first vendor to post they are now stocking the Rinco Jellybox. Hopefully in the JHB area so I can have an excuse to leave the house for a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (8/1/21)

Gadgetboy said:


> I'm waiting for the first vendor to post they are now stocking the Rinco Jellybox. Hopefully in the JHB area so I can have an excuse to leave the house for a bit.



keep an eye out on inkd vapor site

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (8/1/21)

vicTor said:


> keep an eye out on inkd vapor site



I see they have both versions in full clear. Maybe my amazing wife will allow me to blow the next 2 months vape budget and get both. 
Now, I wonder what the reload 26 will look like on it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)

Gadgetboy said:


> I'm waiting for the first vendor to post they are now stocking the Rinco Jellybox. Hopefully in the JHB area so I can have an excuse to leave the house for a bit.


On the waiting list too ... Jellies were flagged for inspection at the airport .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RayDeny (10/1/21)

No


Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I made it onto the first list for the new Skyline-R! Can't wait to give it a full test drive!
> View attachment 218656



not often I get green but this is definitely one of those times, congratulations Rob I’m sure it’s going to be one hell of a atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/1/21)

Just finished clicking away on a couple of orders:

- Some PnP coils for Mrs Chuck Noris Lungs
- A couple of Mech Squonk mods for me and another forum member
- Batteries for said squonk mods
- Some extra covers for said squonk mods
- A couple of Battery Cases
- My favorites RDTA... could not find the color I wanted, but will make do with it (some more polishing in my not too distant future)
- A very nice trade with a forum member which has me giddy like a 6 year old before xmas... 

That is enough teaser info for now until Vape Mail arrives during the week...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> another forum member


Anyone I know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/21)

The longest wait for a parcel from Greece... this Covid 19 crap is causing chaos! But the Skyline R is on it's way from CT to Durbs as we speak so it should be Skyline R day tomorrow! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (26/1/21)

Vandy Vape Gaur-21. Should be here next week (I hope)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/21)

Well, that was an anti-climax... no Skyline delivered today! 

5 days in Cape Town... so annoying! 

It is finally in Durbs so I should get it tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 220622



Uncle Rob... the suspense is killing me over here... I hope you get it today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob... the suspense is killing me over here... I hope you get it today!



It's on its way as we speak! I have been waiting for this RTA for over a year... and then the trip from Greece to Durbs took 8 days which is double the time it normally takes... so I'm sitting here waiting for DHL to ring the doorbell and I have my tools, coil and wick ready!

My gut tells me it's going to be very similar to the normal Skyline. I just hope the airflow is a bit more which I'm told it is...

Well, we will find out today if the most expensive RTA I have ever bought is worth the huge pile of cash that was spent!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/21)

I managed to snag a Monarchy MOBB Mini Bridge in Matt Gold. I'm hoping it's really really fantastic because it was not cheap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (28/2/21)

Just waiting one some coils from @smilelykumeenit and some new batteries from @Beetlejuice Vape as well as some new juices. Nothing wow, but still excited about starting the journey again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/21)

In production as we speak... From Blackrose Malaysia the new Titanium and Elfoloryn T5 mod! I am excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/21)

A new batch of special titanium drip tips from Ukraine! Sergey Zhurakovskiy is the modder from SmolamNet! It will be a bit of a wait but they should leave Rozdilna in Odessa today!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (24/3/21)

Boxer Mod Classic DNA75C Single 21700

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/3/21)

Thanks for the heads-up @adriaanh ! First set of Wotofo SMRT Coil and mesh strips incoming...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (24/3/21)

You welcome. Keep use posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/21)

My Penguin from Visionary Crafts is nearly ready to leave Zagreb in Croatia!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/21)

Order placed.... now the wait.... and then I can polish something again!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (25/6/21)

can't wait

starts with a D
has am M in the middle
ends with a D

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> can't wait
> 
> starts with a D
> has am M in the middle
> ends with a D


Hope it's a big DIAMOND

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> can't wait
> 
> starts with a D
> has am M in the middle
> ends with a D




DiaMonD? Snap!! You stole my thunder...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

vicTor said:


> can't wait
> 
> starts with a D
> has am M in the middle
> ends with a D


dotmod

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

On order - Rainbow Blotto x2
and 2 T's from the Sir
A 6 pack of Jerepico, Muscadel and Hanepoot from the cellars in the Olifant's valley... this is for July in Gauteng

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/21)

If I have used all the money I've spent the last 18 months ...I
could have paid off my bond.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/21)

2021 Taifun III - coming from Germany via Spain
Hussar Gobby RTA - coming from Poland
Wraith RTA - coming from the UK
Scorpion DC Reel - coming from Japan (whoops this should be on the fishing forum).

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)

Fasttech goodies, mostly spares for some of the Tauren's (thanks to @CJB85)
Murdex Halo S RTA (thanks to @TonySC)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/7/21)

An Asgard mini s/s on order from Purgatory vapes ...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (3/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar Gobby RTA - coming from Poland



Gobby? 

What were they thinking?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (3/7/21)

A SuiSide and an OG base.

Need to build that mech collection.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/21)

Waiting on my Mixx mod with 3rd Expromizer V4 from @Nick_Naidoo. Will be my 1st SBS mod. Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Waiting on my Mixx mod with 3rd Expromizer V4 from @Nick_Naidoo. Will be my 1st SBS mod. Looking forward to it!



Love my Expromiser V4 . Have you tried the v5? I was contemplating getting one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/7/21)

Clouds4Days said:


> Love my Expromiser V4 . Have you tried the v5? I was contemplating getting one


Ask @Dela Rey Steyn , he has both…


----------



## ARYANTO (11/7/21)

Grus #3 and 4 , 2 new Blotto's ordered and a ltd. ed. Reload rda and juice from the main man @KZOR


----------



## Viper_SA (11/7/21)

Clouds4Days said:


> Love my Expromiser V4 . Have you tried the v5? I was contemplating getting one



I tried @Befo5 's V5. Not bad at all. Pretty much the same for me, but I have a thing for having multiple atties of the same brand. Which is how I ended up with 4 Zeus's, and plenty of other atties in te past. Derringers, Odins, Cyclones, you name it. Just makes pit stops easier for me if it's repetitive and you don't need to remember how to do each atty.

The V5 is very sexy though and the flavor was the same for me on both. Perhaps a bit more airflow, and I run the V4 as tight as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (11/7/21)

Clouds4Days said:


> Love my Expromiser V4 . Have you tried the v5? I was contemplating getting one



I never got a V4, always missed the stock and sat watching a ‘sold out’ note. The V5 is great though. And pretty - unless you want to add the bigger glass, in which case the pretty has to go back in the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/7/21)

DavyH said:


> I never got a V4, always missed the stock and sat watching a ‘sold out’ note. The V5 is great though. And pretty - unless you want to add the bigger glass, in which case the pretty has to go back in the box.



Know what you mean, I had to import my V4 last year because no one had stock.

I could probably do with a 2nd as I find after 2 days I have to rewick so a 2nd would really help out or grabbing a V5 .


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (11/7/21)

Really wish we could get the Aspire VRod here in SA... Such a good looking mod!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/21)

Echo RTA Specs and Design illustration
Material：
Deck：Medical Grade 316SS
One-Piece Chamber, Chimney and Top Cap：PEEK-Rchling Sustapeek, Ultem-GEHR Ultem1000
Tank：Food Grade Blasted PCTG
Tab(included in the package)：Anodized Aluminum
Spec：
Height：30mm (without the drip tip)
Diameter：22mm
Weight：23g
Capacity：3ml
Drip-tip Height：7.6mm
Airflow Pins：0.8, 1.0, 1.2, 1.4, 1.6, 1.8, 2.0, 2.2, 2.4, 2.6mm
Airflow Slot (on the base)：1.0mm*3 holes dual side/ 4*1.2mm slot dual side.
Design Illustration：
1. The structure of the Echo is easy to use, take apart and clean. We used multiple materials for O-rings to ensure the experience. In the tank part we used silicone O-rings, Viton for the Drip-tip and the airflow ring. We ran stress test for the one-piece part to guarantee the durability, thicken and harden the plastic parts ( between the chimney and the top cap, the thickness of the inner chamber and the airflow ring etc). We made the weight less also.
2. For the plastic parts we only use high-quality materials, the Peek and the Ultem are all imported from Germany. For the second batch we will be making amber color Ultem1000 parts as well.
3. We specially turned the airflow experience. There are four pillars located inside the bottom of the base to cut, accelerate the airflow and make it quieter.
4. The gap between the chamber and the tank can let you fill easily. We tested another thing, you can go through the whole tank of juice without leaving some juice on the bottom of tank like some other RTAs.
5. The angle of the Drip-Tip’s base had been specially designed to one purpose- as less condensations goes into your mouth as possible.
6. The space and shape of the inner chamber had been tweaked as well，the goal is to maintain a great flavor as well as the constancy ( such as less chance your cotton got dyed by the condensations).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/9/21)

Hussar BXR boro Mod! Mine will be white!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Halfdaft (28/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hussar BXR boro Mod! Mine will be white!
> View attachment 240201
> View attachment 240202
> View attachment 240203
> ...


Saw the pics on the Facebook group. Hussar has really outdone themselves with the BXR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/21)

White BXR ready and shipping today! Bazinga! It's the one in the middle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (12/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> White BXR ready and shipping today! Bazinga! It's the one in the middle!
> View attachment 243865


Seriously jealous!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (14/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> White BXR ready and shipping today! Bazinga! It's the one in the middle!
> View attachment 243865


Very nice! Its looking to be one of the sleeker boro devices… so much class

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MIKE6236 (17/11/21)

I know it's a simple monthly DIY supply. 
But it still gets me excited like very few things do. 


If going by all the previous deliveries, it should be in my hands by tomorrow morning 9am.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Just a small pre-xmas gift to myself..
Should be here by wed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (30/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 245213


Sigh....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> I know it's a simple monthly DIY supply.
> But it still gets me excited like very few things do.
> View attachment 244175
> 
> If going by all the previous deliveries, it should be in my hands by tomorrow morning 9am.


Mine is stuck on collect hub for 3 working days. Love it.


----------



## Hooked (1/12/21)

Morix said:


> Mine is stuck on collect hub for 3 working days. Love it.



@Morix Probably Black Friday delay, but you could phone TCG and enquire as to what's going on.
I've posted their number (also for Pudo) here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (1/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 245213



Beautiful mod hope you enjoy it would love a white one but they hard to come by

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 245213



Loaded on manifest to vanderbijlpark.... Should deliver tomorrow. Cannot wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Loaded on manifest to vanderbijlpark.... Should deliver tomorrow. Cannot wait!


It’s a beauty dude!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (6/12/21)

The trolling insect is on its way...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (7/12/21)

Hooked said:


> @Morix Probably Black Friday delay, but you could phone TCG and enquire as to what's going on.
> I've posted their number (also for Pudo) here.


I got the 2 packages that were coming with TCG. Internet express has lost or dont know where my package is that came from bvc. The manager himself said he will drop it off personally last night. No one came around. I was told by him he would contact me with feedback of the whereabouts of my package after 1pm is almost 5pm. No feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (7/12/21)

Morix said:


> I got the 2 packages that were coming with TCG. Internet express has lost or dont know where my package is that came from bvc. The manager himself said he will drop it off personally last night. No one came around. I was told by him he would contact me with feedback of the whereabouts of my package after 1pm is almost 5pm. No feedback.



Ohhhh doesn't sound good!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (7/12/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (7/12/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 245809



OMFW! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (7/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> OMFW! Gorgeous!



made from PSU (polysulfone) 

...one of one

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/12/21)

Order placed, tracking details received.... now the wait for my new TAUREN from @JurgensSt at INKD Vapor!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/21)

I might have a citadel on the way. 

Maybe.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (14/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> I might have a citadel on the way.
> 
> Maybe.



it's on the way

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/21)

vicTor said:


> it's on the way


Oh trust me I know. I keep on checking the tracking just in case it’s moved since 23 seconds ago. 

it hasn’t.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (18/12/21)

Got 3 Noisy Cricket V2's incoming next week!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (21/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Got 3 Noisy Cricket V2's incoming next week!



They are on their way. TCG will hopefully have them here by Friday! One from CT and two from JHB.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (27/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/12/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 247148



I must really watch a review on this to see your fascination with it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (27/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I must really watch a review on this to see your fascination with it.



...who dares, wins

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (20/1/22)

Just ordered two KSL Mods from Sir Vape! One black, one white

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rivera (20/1/22)

Also waiting for the Dvarw MTL

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/22)

Stainless Steel Tanks for the Dvarw Army! DHL from KHW is the fastest delivery in the world! Placed the order on my phone while fishing for Grunter on the Eastury and 4 days later they should arrive today! Amazing Speed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rivera (11/2/22)

Concentrates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/2/22)

...waiting for the 19th Feb JHB Vape Meet

...by Vapers, for the Vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/22)

A surprise from KHW Mods in Hungary and an OG DLC Dvarw DL! I don't know what the surprise is!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/22)

Cloud Mods - Billet Box Cloud RBA on it's way!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/22)

Aspire Zelos X Box Mod Kit

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/22)

Dani 21700 Red

Reactions: Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (4/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (4/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/22)

Boxer Boro is being picked up by DHL Tuesday! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/22)

Second Cloud Mods RBA leaving Greece on Tuesday for the Boxer Boro! I absolutely love this Bridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (18/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Boxer Boro is being picked up by DHL Tuesday! Bazinga!
> View attachment 254317


This looks interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> This looks interesting!



I'm hoping it's a comfortable in the hand 21700 Mod!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (18/4/22)

Rivera said:


> Just ordered two KSL Mods from Sir Vape! One black, one white
> 
> View attachment 248736


Absolutely love this mod, also got both Black which I reviewed and then bought the White! Lovely feel to it and so ergonomic, the display has a certain charm to it! Only fault I can find is my Black has just a couple of bits of the Chrome finish rubbed off don't know if @Rob Fisher has had this issue with his, my White has stayed pristine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/22)

Timwis said:


> Absolutely love this mod, also got both Black which I reviewed and then bought the White! Lovely feel to it and so ergonomic, the display has a certain charm to it! Only fault I can find is my Black has just a couple of bits of the Chrome finish rubbed off don't know if @Rob Fisher has had this issue with his, my White has stayed pristine!



Mine was one of the first and didn't have the reverse protection and nearly had a real issue! I gave mine away with a warning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/4/22)

Sometime gett


Rob Fisher said:


> Mine was one of the first and didn't have the reverse protection and nearly had a real issue! I gave mine away with a warning.


sometimes getting something first isn't always the best option especially with newer (as they were at the time) manufacturers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/22)

Timwis said:


> Sometime gett
> 
> sometimes getting something first isn't always the best option especially with newer (as they were at the time) manufacturers!



Agreed! The same problem with the first White Hussar BXR in the world... it had a dicky door that drives me out of my mind!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (18/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed! The same problem with the first White Hussar BXR in the world... it had a dicky door that drives me out of my mind!
> View attachment 254340


That's just showing off!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/22)

Taifun GT V Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/22)

payday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tai (20/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dani 21700 Red
> View attachment 253237


Fat finger error Uncle @Rob Fisher. You know I would never disrespect the Dani

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/22)

You gotta love the adrenalin rush of a Billet Box drop! I managed to get a Whale today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (2/6/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/22)

Mobb Mini Titanium coloured.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## NOOB (6/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mobb Mini Titanium coloured.
> View attachment 258787
> View attachment 258788
> View attachment 258789


Ooooh, such mooi-mooi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (6/7/22)

I'm waiting for VapeX

31st July 2022 - 8 Plantation Road, Edenvale, Johannesburg

- 18 vendors.
- Sponsored free wifi hot-spot by a Boost Networks.
- Restaurant and bar (open).
- additional food trucks will be present (incl Halal).
- DJ / music.
- Secure parking.
- Tickets sold at door

no under 18's

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

Couldn't find any stock locally, so a friend helped me import these. Unfortunately we only realized that these are only the single coil version once they landed in SA, but lucky for me that is the only way I use them. Looking forward to throwing the blue ones on some special mods. Should arrive from him this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Couldn't find any stock locally, so a friend helped me import these. Unfortunately we only realized that these are only the single coil version once they landed in SA, but lucky for me that is the only way I use them. Looking forward to throwing the blue ones on some special mods. Should arrive from him this week
> 
> View attachment 262157



Dibs on the black one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Dibs on the black one...



Hahahaha, no dibs. These are to me as the Dvarw is to uncle @Rob Fisher. I will have 22 in total when these arrive. Best rda I have even owned, with the Asgard Mini a close 2nd (albeit for a different vaping style)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (4/9/22)

That’s awesome @Viper_SA 
which RDA is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

Silver said:


> That’s awesome @Viper_SA
> which RDA is it?



It's the Nitrous+ @Silver . I believe only Inkd and Sir Vape brought them in originally. They're the one I had running at VapeX while we were chatting.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Stratum V10 White Delrin is a special one-of-a-kind made especially for me! While I love the look of the Elfelorn Super Tusk Ivory, the Delrin is a lot more resilient to dropping! It's on a slow boat from Russia. Not sure how they managed to get it out of Russia. My guess is through Turkey because that's where the parcel is right now.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

RD2 - Volcano! Open chamber design from Romania!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

Also waiting on this to be delivered tomorrow. The very last special edition Throat Punch VapinArchitect Arkon squonk mod left in stock. These have so much space to work on. My special spanners fit effortlessly to clean contacts etc. and I love the feel of it. I bought one 2nd hand and have since acquired more brand new. My credit card is totally broken, but I feel it was worth it. Will post a group photo when I have them setup the way I intend to use them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> RD2 - Volcano! Open chamber design from Romania!
> 
> View attachment 262159



Looking forward to your review on this one @Timwis !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> RD2 - Volcano! Open chamber design from Romania!
> 
> View attachment 262159



Weird... but I like it. Bit of wasted space, and can see a lot of leaky wicking attempts in your not too distant future, but different is sometimes the doorway to something interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Weird... but I like it. Bit of wasted space, and can see a lot of leaky wicking attempts in your not too distant future, but different is sometimes the doorway to something interesting.


The way this has been explained to me is the whole concept means the opposite! Myself looking at the pics I am thinking the e-liquid will just leak out the drip tip when turned upside down but apparently not! The modder only uses RDA's as he doesn't like tanks because they leak due to differences in pressure (Vacuum) and temperature and because this is an open chamber so doesn't have a vacuum you get no leaking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to your review on this one @Timwis !


There are some vids on here:






Log in to Facebook


Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> The way this has been explained to me is the whole concept means the opposite! Myself looking at the pics I am thinking the e-liquid will just leak out the drip tip when turned upside down but apparently not! The modder only uses RDA's as he doesn't like tanks because they leak due to differences in pressure (Vacuum) and temperature and because this is an open chamber so doesn't have a vacuum you get no leaking!


The fact the cotton and coil will be submerged in e-liquid is less of a concern to me because I had a tank about 7 years ago which had no chamber and the stock coils were just like elongated pre-wound coils you would use in an RTA or RDA just longer and pre-wicked, and that worked great the difference the tank did use a vacuum so got some leaking especially after a refill but just in line with pretty much any tank at the time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> There are some vids on here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm even more intrigued now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> The way this has been explained to me is the whole concept means the opposite! Myself looking at the pics I am thinking the e-liquid will just leak out the drip tip when turned upside down but apparently not!



Looking at the videos I can't see how the juice won't just pour out the drip tip when upside down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm even more intrigued now!


Did you watch the vids? I don't think the vids show it but apparently you can do an horizontal build as well as vertical!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking at the videos I can't see how the juice won't just pour out the drip tip when upside down.


That's exactly what I thought but I have been assured it won't! It's magic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm even more intrigued now!


It seams kind of to be like a dripper concept but within a tank set-up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> There are some vids on here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the vids they use a silica wick as well as cotton and mesh. Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/22)

Very interesting @Timwis 

theres probably a reason it’s called the “Volcano”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (4/9/22)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Timwis
> 
> theres probably a reason it’s called the “Volcano”


Let's hope not!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/9/22)

Timwis said:


> Let's hope not!



im hoping for steamtrain throat hit !
then you can send it to SA 
lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/22)

Standing by for your review. And please put it upside down!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (5/9/22)

Timwis said:


> RD2 - Volcano! Open chamber design from Romania!
> 
> View attachment 262159


Interesting! I don't see dry hits being a major concern with this one...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (23/9/22)

Can't wait for this one.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (24/9/22)

A whole bunch of really exciting stuff!

2 new Desce Bags!




A mission switch - by far the most exciting thing that's coming!


And a set of SUSco mission doors


And maybe one or two other bits, but this is all my wife needs to know about for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> A whole bunch of really exciting stuff!
> 
> 2 new Desce Bags!
> View attachment 263286
> ...


Fomo on the mission switch. How do you get these things?


----------



## Halfdaft (26/9/22)

SAVapeGear said:


> Fomo on the mission switch. How do you get these things?


A measure of luck and a lot of help from a friend (calling @charln )

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/22)

My custom-made TFX Drip Tips are ready. Will take a while to arrive because a mate will be bringing them with him because DHL from the UK and USA is just silly!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## lowierunner (6/12/22)

Waiting for:

dicodes dani 25 
25—>24 mm ring for dani 25
Dvarw 24 mtl fl deck only 
3x0,6mm airflow pin for dvarw
2X Samsung 50E 21700’s

All from vapexperience in the netherlands

Reactions: Like 2


----------

